# 2011 weekly weigh in



## scjohn (Jul 21, 2010)

Is there plans for an official 2011 weigh in? 

SC John 1/1/2011 249.7lbs.


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Eville140 5'11" 214 (but actually trying to put on a few more pounds before going into cut mode)


----------



## hexstatic (Nov 15, 2010)

hexstatic - 5'11" 176 lbs


----------



## firefighterdirt (Dec 15, 2007)

firefighterdirt- 5' 7", 240 lbs


----------



## robd928 (Sep 14, 2010)

just finished my first build since the 80's , will post pics later

robd928 - 6'3" 351lbs.......was 476 in 5/09..no surgery just diet and exercise


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Jay 6' 7" 1/1/11 339.3 lbs. Goal 295lbs by 5/19 ( my wife and I's 10th anniversary)

Game on Spartans.


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

robd928 said:


> just finished my first build since the 80's , will post pics later
> 
> robd928 - 6'3" 351lbs.......was 476 in 5/09..no surgery just diet and exercise


Kick @$$ job on knocking off 150lbs the natural way, well done good sir


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

robd way to be! big jay thats an awesome goal for an awesome reason.
wizzer16- 5'11'' 6/09 229 1/11 200


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 2, 2011 248.6

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26 years old, 6'1". 3rd try at this...but this time I have a little more motivation...my wedding in September. Looking to get under 200 pounds, but ultimate goal is 175.

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds


----------



## banks741938 (Oct 10, 2005)

27yrs Old - 6' 4 

Jan. 2 - 290
Jan. 9 - 285
Jan. 16- 283
Jan. 23- 277
Jan. 30- 279 Bad week little exercise and bad diet :madman: 

1st Goal is 240 by May 29 (last day of school)
Ultimate Goal is 200bs by end of year


----------



## hexstatic (Nov 15, 2010)

good on you guys for wanting to loose weight  I dropped from 224lbs to 176 lbs and feel great for it  keep up the hard work, and you will accomplish your goals


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

58, 5' 11" (6' at 21 yrs), 215 pounds 01/01/2011. -10 from last year, - 35 from 2008. Goal: 195 then I'll see. That was what I weighed at my fittest with abs.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

Jandy said:


> 41yrs Old - 6'
> 
> June 27, 2010 382lbs
> July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
> ...


That is awesome!!!!! :thumbsup:
How did you do it...eating right or lot's of riding or both. 
Either way, best news that I've heard of 2011 so far!


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

Unfortunately....265lbs. Normally run around 225-235lbs. 
Would like to be 215-225lbs.


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks wizzer16! Wholly crap jandy, that came off fast eh?


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

well i am not a scale person but i got a closet full of size 38 pants that i need to get back into since my accident in april i have ballooned up to a size 42-44 I was probably about a 40 back in april.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm back.

51 years old
5'9" and 209lbs on 1/1/11. According to the chart I'm supposed to be about 6'4"!
Need to get back under 200lbs and stay there. Ultimate goal is 180lbs.


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

24 years old i am 224lb I would like to see low 190s by spring. Trying to stop drinking soda eating junk food. Trying to change my life style for my kids as well. Good luck to every one. I will post wight every Sunday. I hope you guys do the same.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry i'm a slacker this year... i'll sticky this one


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

old thread location http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=582698


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

6'3, 34, 240 on 1/1.
Thinking 220 by the end of the year is a reasonable goal given ho hard a time I have loosing. eventually hoping to be a non-clyde, but not sure if that's even possible.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

42 years old.... 6'3...

6-2010 248
11-2010 218
1-3-2011 224.6


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2


----------



## hexstatic (Nov 15, 2010)

I ran the Alpha T2 + OEP stack and dropped from +190 to 176lbs in the short space of 2 months  I pushed myself hard in training, and ate very well, this in combination with the Alpha T2 + OEP stack resulted in outstanding fat loss  I would recommend this stack to anyone  http://www.nutraplanet.com/product/pesupplments/erase-alpha-t2-oxyelite-pro-stack-1-1-1-units.html


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

norm said:


> That is awesome!!!!! :thumbsup:
> How did you do it...eating right or lot's of riding or both.
> Either way, best news that I've heard of 2011 so far!


Thanks Norm, I joined Weight Watchers on June 27th, 2010. I have been doing a lot of riding and also I have a spinning bike in the basement. I made a rule that if I am going to watch TV I have to be on the spinner.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

big Jay said:


> Thanks wizzer16! Wholly crap jandy, that came off fast eh?


It has come off quick, though the last few weeks it is starting to slow a bit. I get so much encouragement from this site. When ever I am feeling down I just read some of the threads on here and use that as motivation.


----------



## popoff (Dec 4, 2007)

32 years old, 6'5" and 285 lb. 

i was pretty happy at 245 in the summer of 2009. I want to get back down to 250 by may and get my back in shape so i'm not constantly fighting with nagging back pain.

1/10/2011 - 278 lbs - not sure how i dropped so much in a week, but maybe i weighed in last week still having a full belly from the weekend. worked out 2 times, went ice skating, and hiked 1500 vertical feet to ski.

1/17/2011 - 279 lbs - went ice skating, few hikes and a couple of hours of xc skiing this week


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

swopeti said:


> well i am not a scale person but i got a closet full of size 38 pants that i need to get back into since my accident in april i have ballooned up to a size 42-44 I was probably about a 40 back in april.


Had the scale about 3 months after years at this. I think waist measure is an excellent ruler, at least until the last few pounds to come off. Better than the crude BMI. I fit 36" pants without stress at a weight I needed 38" before. New clothes are good incentive.:thumbsup:


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Gonna track my 2011 progress!!!

Lost 40 pounds in 2010, from a high of 325, down to 285, without really trying to hard.

Now the work starts.

2011 start stats: 29 years old - 5' 10" - 285#

Goal is 220 by EoY!


----------



## sarge12 (Jun 19, 2004)

I've set some big goals for myself this year, and I figure it will help to just get this out there and chime in once every couple weeks with some updates...

36 years, 6'5", 280 lbs. on 1/1/2011

"Fell off the wagon" a few years back, trying to get back to my racing form/weight.


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm 27, 5'9" 
Heaviest: 293 about 2 years ago. Heres to the new year.

1/04/11 268.6
1/11/11 264.6 This is just a weird drop due to actually starting
1/18/11 264.0 106.4 lbs of fat ( not too bad since it been a none workout week)
1/25/11 265.2 104.8 lbs of fat (I need to diet better) it s been a long week with family in town.
2/01/11 264.6 103.5 lbs of fat 





My scale tells be body fat percentage so I am just multiplying that times my weight.


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm 43
Weight as of today 240


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

6'4" and a bagel over 217

205 would be a sick fitness but that would be work real work


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

Still 42 and 5'11"

Up from 232 befor the holiday to
1/3/11 234.6
1/31/11 228.4


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!


New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

6'4 233

stretch goals:
2/1- 225 
3/1- 220
4/1- 215

i'm happy to be consistently under 230. i was at 225 pre-vegas/holidays/business trip a few weeks ago.

looking forward to an excellent 2011. my best to you all!
ez


----------



## djdizzy (Jan 3, 2011)

6'5' 195lbs as of 1/5/11

was 234lbs 6/30/10

Getting my Sugar 3 out of the garage putting a new groupset on it and hitting the SoCal Trails!


----------



## forrestmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

*Shooting for 205lb by may 12 2011 - my 50th b-day!*

I got back into riding in September 2010 at 265 lbs - currently down to 237 lb - 6'-3" I am even considering racing again! Just broke my GT Zaskar LE frame riding tonight - switching to the back up old Special-ed FSR framed bike


----------



## XL29r (Jan 6, 2010)

Starting @ 6 3" - 228 

Looking to finsh @ 190


----------



## hexstatic (Nov 15, 2010)

id like to get down to roughly 160 lbs. got around 14 lbs to go, hopefuly by summer ill have accomplished this


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

dam it i got on the scale today 
41 
5'10 317.8
i was as low as 215 3 years ago. 
It will be a slow but steady battle back.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 2, 2011 248.6
January 9, 2011 244.6

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Sinker said:


> I'm back.
> 
> 51 years old
> 5'9" and 209lbs on 1/1/11. According to the chart I'm supposed to be about 6'4"!
> Need to get back under 200lbs and stay there. Ultimate goal is 180lbs.


1/1/11 209.0lbs
1/10/11 208.4lbs


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Dang: Gained 2: 217 1/10


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Eville140 35yrs 5'11" in Bulking mode
1/03/11 214#
1/10/11 218#


----------



## slobogus (Aug 14, 2004)

41 years old 6'7" 295lbs looking to lose at least 60 by years end have been as light as 215 10 yrs ago looking forward to it:thumbsup:


----------



## antilla99 (Nov 14, 2007)

1/10/2011 - 5' 11" 213.0 lbs Goal is 195


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

I am on a mission this year too. No beer! An hour or more of cardio at gym for about 700 calories or more. Diet has not really changed too much other than the omission of beer.
12-20-10: 262#
01-03-11: 248#
01-06-11: 245#
Today 01-11-11: 243#

No beer is the key for me. I was down to 226 last summer. This year I'm going to race XC so I am looking for 215# or so. I am 6'3" so that'd be pretty fit I think.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

You guys really inspired me to lose some weight this year. The stories of success are fantastic and I congratulate all of you. So, here goes.
My goal is to get to 200 by Sept 10. We will see how it goes. I am 6', btw, and have had a hard time losing weight for a while. I know what to eat and what to do, but the brownies keep calling my name. Hopefully this new Epic 29er will give me some serious motivation.

1/11...271.2 Going with Lean Cuisine for lunches to give a jump start.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

First post didn't take... 

1/14 285

This is up from my last post in the 2010 thread (November?) but down from the week after the holidays...too much BWV (beer, wine, vodka).  Rode 4/5 days to work this week, but no snowboarding or road rides.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

Jandy said:


> 41yrs Old - 6'
> 
> June 27, 2010 382lbs
> July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
> ...


Awesome job!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 2, 2011 248.6
January 9, 2011 244.6
January 16, 2011 242.8 - Horrible cold this week. 

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

dmboarder said:


> Awesome job!


Thank you!


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Eville140 35yrs 5'11" in Bulking mode
1/03/11 214#
1/10/11 218#
1/16/11 223.8. Holding a ton of water


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
January 17. 265.2


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

not exactly weekly...

1/16 235.2
1/1 240


----------



## antilla99 (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats to everyone losing the lbs.! Keep it up!

1/10/2011 - 213.0
1/16/2011 - 210.8


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

from 240 to 250 in a day  

-bought new scale that is digital and we will go off this one for now.
So to start this off again

1/17/11----250.2


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11...271.2 Going with Lean Cuisine for lunches to give a jump start.
1/17...263.8. Had an excellent week with no cheating and several rides.


----------



## slobogus (Aug 14, 2004)

41 Yrs old 6'7"
1/10/11 295
1/17/11 292
Thought I was doing good last week,but a weekend away may have slowed progress. 3lbs I'll take it, and work even harder this week!


----------



## MikeReding (Feb 5, 2005)

*20% Off since August*

8 Aug 2010 - 320
1 Jan 2011 - 267
16 Jan 2011 - 260


----------



## bsimons (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been around 42 years, but my wife says I'm 12. 259 with a goal of 215. Was 289 1/1/10. More ride and less beer are the key. The problem in the less beer part.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

01/01: 215 47 miles
01/10: 217 18 miles dang! 
01/17: 217 36 miles better


----------



## forrestmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

*Still doing my thing*

I am 6'-3" 265 lbs as of October 2, 2011
02-down to 235 this am - Rode 75 last week and only 35 so far this week; slow going with my travel schedule, but I will continue to focus.

02-16-2011 49 going on 50 in may goal is 210 by may 12th b-day of hell - hit 230 lbs this am and started at 265 back in October 2nd. Its do able, but time sure flies


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

TheKevman said:


> I am on a mission this year too. No beer! An hour or more of cardio at gym for about 700 calories or more. Diet has not really changed too much other than the omission of beer.
> 12-20-10: 262#
> 01-03-11: 248#
> 01-06-11: 245#
> ...


There is still beer in the house which is good. Started counting calories on sparkpeople. I gotta get fit.
Today: 1-19-11: 241#


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

TheKevman said:


> There is still beer in the house which is good. Started counting calories on sparkpeople. I gotta get fit.
> Today: 1-19-11: 241#


Wow! 19 lbs in less than a month. Impressive.


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

blessing and a curse. I always start off gangbusters. Was down to 226 earlier this year and got that way quickly but i can also gain 7-8 pounds over a weekend if I don't watch it.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

There are few things more annoying than the Monday morning weigh-in after you bust it all week and then go out to eat one stinking time on Sunday.


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 Yrs - 5'11"

10/01/2010 257 lbs
10/25/2010 250 lbs
11/08/2010 243 lbs
11/15/2010 239 lbs
11/22/2010 238 lbs
12/13/2010 237 lbs
01/03/2011 236 lbs
01/10/2011 232 lbs
01/17/2011 230 lbs


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 2, 2011 248.6
January 9, 2011 244.6
January 16, 2011 242.8 
January 23, 2011 238.6 

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Jandy,

Thanks for the inspiration. I should r\'round the corner this week. New focus has come...

Now off for ~40 mile and 2700ft of road fun...  I just need to wait for sun up...


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

dadtorbn said:


> Jandy,
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration. I should r\'round the corner this week. New focus has come...
> 
> Now off for ~40 mile and 2700ft of road fun...  I just need to wait for sun up...


Thanks Dadtorbn - I only wish it were warm enough to ride outside here in MI. It is a beautiful day, not a cloud in the sky but it is only 9 degrees.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'll jump in here. I was 296 a couple weeks ago down from 320 over the summer. I would like to see 250 this summer and 200 is my ultimate goal weight, hopefully by end of the year.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

1/23 234.2
1/16 235.2
1/1 240

progressing faster than I would have guessed. Wonder how long this will last.


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
January 17. 265.2
January 23. 267.2 (darn football playoffs)


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by Sinker
I'm back.

51 years old
5'9" and 209lbs on 1/1/11. According to the chart I'm supposed to be about 6'4"!
Need to get back under 200lbs and stay there. Ultimate goal is 180lbs. 


1/1/11 209.0lbs
1/10/11 208.4lbs
-caribbean vacation-
1/24/11 207.0lbs


----------



## antilla99 (Nov 14, 2007)

Starting weight - 213.0
1/16/2011 - 210.8
1/25/2011 - 208.0


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11...271.2 Going with Lean Cuisine for lunches to give a jump start.
1/17...263.8. Had an excellent week with no cheating and several rides.
1/24...257.0 Bizarre week, but success.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

23 years old 
6'2''
1/24/11 - 266.6

Goal is to get to 230 by the end of May and 215 by the end of the year.


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1/24/2011 - 228.5 lbs


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

5'10 - 35 years old 

1/24/11 199 pounds







My goal is to be 165 pounds by June 4th or the day I race the Dirty Kanza. Doing Paleo Diet. Lifting 3 days a week. Running and riding my spin bike until I can train outside. Weight drops off with Paleo. Highly recommend it.


----------



## hemirussa (Jul 8, 2010)

43 yrs 6'3 


10/15/10 297 lbs
1/1/11 268 lbs
1/25/11 258 lbs
2/15/11 253 lbs
Next Goal is 249 lbs 2/15/11
Ultimate Goal 205 lbs 12/1/11


----------



## slobogus (Aug 14, 2004)

41 Yrs old 6'7"
1/10/11 295
1/17/11 292
1/24/11 285
Ten lbs in two weeks not too shabby!


----------



## Gunnur (Apr 29, 2010)

6' 4" Starting weight 1/1/11 293#
1/14/11 285#
1/25/11 279# Finally broke 280

Wife started me on a program called the "Belly Fat Cure - Fasttrack". It seems to be working and I've gone from a "sugar is crack" lifestyle to no cravings. What a different way to walk through a day.


----------



## goblue9280 (Nov 17, 2010)

Haven't purchased a bike yet (will soon), but I started a work sponsored wellness program so thought I'd add my results:

Summer '09 - 450lbs
December '10 - 385lbs
1/19/11 - 377lbs
1/26/11 - 371lbs


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

new rider here 29 y/o 265# want to get down to atleast 210 by the end of the year. hopefully I make it..

ps you guys are inspirational


----------



## palmerlaker (Oct 13, 2004)

new poster here 5'10" 1/24/11 260 lbs on wii fit, checking it every day and will post on Mondays, I would like to lose 50 by Jul....


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Eville140 35yrs 5'11" in Bulking mode
1/03/11 214#
1/10/11 218#
1/16/11 223.8. Holding a ton of water
1/27/11 224.8 Hit my goal of bench pressing 300# today, cutting weight should start pretty soon.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

01/01: 215 47 miles
01/10: 217 18 miles dang! 
01/17: 217 36 miles better
01/24: 218 12 miles (dern snow & ice)


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284 Two weeks not a single ride or workout. It's a miracle I'm not 290, must be dehydrated.  Hoping to get in a ride tomorrow now that the weather is a little better.


----------



## OJack (Mar 21, 2007)

41 years old... 6'4" 

1/4/11 - 249
1/28/11 - 236
2/4/11 - 232

Goal 190 by september


----------



## scottperry00 (Sep 1, 2009)

6' 2" 293 lbs Jan 28th
Was down to 238 in the summer but had a loss in the family and let everything go. Goal is 200 by the end of the year


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 2, 2011 248.6
January 9, 2011 244.6
January 16, 2011 242.8 
January 23, 2011 238.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1/30/2011 = 223.6 lbs


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
January 17. 265.2
January 23. 267.2 (darn football playoffs)
January 30. 266.6


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

51 years old
5'9" and 209lbs on 1/1/11. According to the chart I'm supposed to be about 6'4"!
Need to get back under 200lbs and stay there. Ultimate goal is 180lbs. 


1/1/11 209.0lbs
1/10/11 208.4lbs
-caribbean vacation-
1/24/11 207.0lbs
1/31/11 205.8lbs


----------



## datsgor (Apr 25, 2004)

OK, here is my story. Got hit by car in Oct 2009. Was screwed up until April 2010 when I had surgery to re-attach a shoulder tendon.. Then a few weeks ago, after just getting back into the hills, my Santa Cruz Blur was stolen.
OK enough of the sob story... I put on 28 lbs since beineg hit.
I got a new Blur and today was my first ride on it. So....as of now. 

5'7" 228 lbs.

John


----------



## scjohn (Jul 21, 2010)

1/1/2011 249.7
1/31/2011 249.0

6', 47 years old torn acl kept me off the bike and away from excersize for most of the month, swelling is down and back on the bike, easy rides though. Hard to lose weight layng around not doin much. PT today and a long ride tomorrow. Hoping to lose 5lbs before surgery.

Keep up the good work guys,

John


----------



## slobogus (Aug 14, 2004)

41 Yrs old 6'7"
1/10/11 295
1/17/11 292
1/24/11 285
1/31/11 283
2Lbs is better than nothing


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11...271.2 Going with Lean Cuisine for lunches to give a jump start.
1/17...263.8. Had an excellent week with no cheating and several rides.
1/24...257.0 Bizarre week, but success.
1/31...259.2 I am so mad.  I worked very hard this week and ate fairly well. At one point I was at 255, but it bounced. 255 is an impenetrable wall that I cannot break through. Wearing me out.


----------



## TheBigM (Feb 1, 2011)

31 years of age 6'4" and currently 280 even. 3 weeks ago I was 295. First two weeks I changed my diet, last week I exercised much more as well. I am shooting for 230-240 by June and then seeing where I need to go from there. I still play hockey and am not completely out of shape or anything, I just need to drop this extra baggage. I used to bike a lot (XC trail) in HS and college, but stopped during grad school and after... I loved it, so I figure it's a great way to exercise w/o doing the gym constantly. This way I can play hockey once a week, ride once, golf occaisionally and hit the gym a copuple times for quickies. 4-5 workouts with 2-3 being a little more fun.


----------



## antilla99 (Nov 14, 2007)

Starting weight - 213.0
1/16/2011 - 210.8
1/25/2011 - 208.0
1/31/2011 - 203.6


----------



## sarge12 (Jun 19, 2004)

I was going to post every couple weeks, but that turned into the first of each month. I'm gonna follow suit and join everyone in the weekly post... just to help keep me honest. Cut out the sweets (very hard for me), cut way down on the beer, and riding as much as possible (weather this time of year is making it tough, looking forward to spring).
1/1/11 - 280
2/1/11 - 270


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Biggoofy1 well im getting a late start but I had surgery in Nov and ballooned up a tad haha 

Im 22 and 6'8
2/1/2011 290


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1/24/11 - 266.6
2/1/11 - 263.4


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## zgjp82 (Jan 24, 2011)

28 yro
6'1" 220lbs

Goal is to get to 200 and to get super fast this year.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2

Sorta frustrating, but gotta just keep at it.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 6, 2011 234.8

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Eville140 35yrs 5'11" in Bulking mode
1/03/11 214#
1/10/11 218#
1/16/11 223.8. Holding a ton of water
1/27/11 224.8 Hit my goal of bench pressing 300# today, cutting weight should start pretty soon.
2/6/11 219# Keeping 500ish cal deficit daily with high protein. Wish the weather was better, stationary bike is boring.


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 yrs old - 5'11"

2/6/11 - 221.2 lbs


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 215 pounds by 4/1
Goal #2: 200 by 5/1
Goal #3: 185 by 7/1
Final Goal: 175 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
January 17. 265.2
January 23. 267.2 (darn football playoffs)
January 30. 266.6
February 7, 269.4


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by Sinker
I'm back.

51 years old
5'9" and 209lbs on 1/1/11. According to the chart I'm supposed to be about 6'4"!
Need to get back under 200lbs and stay there. Ultimate goal is 180lbs. 


1/1/11 209.0lbs
1/10/11 208.4lbs
-caribbean vacation-
1/24/11 207.0lbs
2/1/11 203.6lbs


----------



## sarge12 (Jun 19, 2004)

1/1/11 - 280
2/1/11 - 270
2/7/11 - 271 (Superbowl is behind me now)


----------



## banks741938 (Oct 10, 2005)

27yrs Old - 6' 4 

Jan. 2 - 290
Jan. 9 - 285
Jan. 16- 283
Jan. 23- 277
Jan. 30- 279 Bad week little exercise and bad diet 
Feb. 7 - 273.8 
Feb. 14- 273 

1st Goal is 240 by May 29 (last day of school)
Ultimate Goal is 200bs by end of year


----------



## goblue9280 (Nov 17, 2010)

30 years old - 6'1"

Summer '09 - 450lbs
December '10 - 385lbs
1/19/11 - 377lbs
1/26/11 - 371lbs
2/9/11 - 365 lbs


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## hemirussa (Jul 8, 2010)

2/7/2011 - 254.7


----------



## rmr_demo7 (May 27, 2007)

...


----------



## rmr_demo7 (May 27, 2007)

30 yrs old - 6'-2"

Status:
01/01/2011 - 229lbs
01/11/2011 - 235lbs - 30th birthday in Mazatlan. A week of beers and tacos...nism...
02/08/2011 - 232lbs

Goals:
04/23/2011 - 215-220lbs for first race of BRMBA Flowcup...
06/07/2011 - 200lbs - 3rd anniversary present for my wife. She still looks as good as the day we got married.

09-03-2011 - 195lbs Back to my fighting weight and ready for 2nd trip to Whistler...A-Line here I come.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 3/1
Goal #2: 200 by 5/1
Goal #3: 180 by 7/1
Final Goal: 175 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4


----------



## Gunnur (Apr 29, 2010)

*Update*



Gunnur said:


> 6' 4" Starting weight 1/1/11 293#
> 1/14/11 285#
> 1/25/11 279# Finally broke 280
> 
> Wife started me on a program called the "Belly Fat Cure - Fasttrack". It seems to be working and I've gone from a "sugar is crack" lifestyle to no cravings. What a different way to walk through a day.


2/12/11 275#

Looks like weather and bike will coop for first ride of the year tomorrow.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 6, 2011 234.8
February 13, 2011 229.6

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## podrunner (Nov 21, 2010)

*Podrunner Here!*

I am on the program and committed! Lots of rides scheduled for this year and need to get down to 195. Started at 228, now 222.

6' 58 yrs old

2/20/11 219. I have restructed my carb intake to fruits and veggiesand less than 2K calories today and it is working!.


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 yrs old - 5'11"

2/13/2011 - 218 lbs


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

5 ft 10
started 3 weeks ago tomorrow at 228.5
216.5 this morning.
trying to restrict myself to well under 2k cal a day.
and exercise 4 times a week.
1st goal 200.
next goal: 174--I got down to that right before I left Iraq in 2004--I ate really healthy my last 3 months there as saw my weigh approaching 215.
2d next goal: keep it there; this is where I've obviously failed before.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

51 years old
5'9" and 209lbs on 1/1/11. According to the chart I'm supposed to be about 6'4"!
Need to get back under 200lbs and stay there. Ultimate goal is 180lbs. 


1/1/11 209.0lbs
1/10/11 208.4lbs
-caribbean vacation-
1/24/11 207.0lbs
1/31/11 205.8lbs
2/14/11 200.8lbs


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
January 17. 265.2
January 23. 267.2 (darn football playoffs)
January 30. 266.6
February 7, 269.4
February 14 256.8


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11...271.2 Going with Lean Cuisine for lunches to give a jump start.
1/17...263.8. Had an excellent week with no cheating and several rides.
1/24...257.0 Bizarre week, but success.
1/31...259.2 
2/14...256.2. 

Very tough going. It's hard not to give up. Congrats to everyone else who is having success, though


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Late to the party this year ,
1/1/11 221.0 lbs.
2/14/11 217.4 lbs.


----------



## sarge12 (Jun 19, 2004)

Age 36, 6'5"

1/1/11 - 280
2/1/11 - 270
2/7/11 - 271 (Superbowl is behind me now)
2/14/11 - 268


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...
2/16 - 209.8 - Finally starting the downward trend once again. Eating goodish, less wine, 45 mile 3400ft roadie ride Sat. One 5 mile 2000ft continuous grade on the ride was good for saddle discipline and reaping spin efforts.
New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## goblue9280 (Nov 17, 2010)

30 years old - 6'1"

Summer '09 - 450lbs
December '10 - 385lbs
1/19/11 - 377lbs
1/26/11 - 371lbs
2/9/11 - 365 lbs
2/16/11 - 361lbs


----------



## antgrave (May 8, 2006)

new to the clydes forum... i am 6'1'' - 230....looking to get below 200...any great tips?


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 6, 2011 234.8
February 13, 2011 229.6
February 20, 2011 227.8

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 yrs old - 5'11"

2/20/2011 - 215.8 lbs


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
January 17. 265.2
January 23. 267.2 (darn football playoffs)
January 30. 266.6
February 7, 269.4
February 14 256.8
February 21 254.4


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

TheKevman said:


> I am on a mission this year too. No beer! An hour or more of cardio at gym for about 700 calories or more. Diet has not really changed too much other than the omission of beer.
> 12-20-10: 262#
> 01-03-11: 248#
> 01-06-11: 245#
> ...


This morning:
02-21-11: 228# yesssss

BTW I'm 6'3" and 40

Total portion control at this point as well as calorie intake monitoring. I weigh my chicken now. I do make room for a few frosty beverages and it still seems to be working. Gym 3-4 times a week for bike and elliptical pain machines. According to the computer on the machine you can burn 900+ calories in an hour.

Snowed again today but I know I'll be riding soon.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

215.5 this morning; I suppose only one pound lost is attributable to eating slightly more on weekends--there was a Styx concert where I ended up eating a not so healthy dinner and post-concert taco.

Then I biked hard 4X this week and rode trainer twice. Probably my legs have more muscle.



ArmySlowRdr said:


> 5 ft 10
> started 3 weeks ago tomorrow at 228.5
> 216.5 this morning.
> trying to restrict myself to well under 2k cal a day.
> ...


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...
2/16 - 209.8 - Finally starting the downward trend once again. Eating goodish, less wine, 45 mile 3400ft roadie ride Sat. One 5 mile 2000ft continuous grade on the ride was good for saddle discipline and reaping spin efforts.
2/23 - 210.2 - No big rides this past weekend. Eating okay... Just too much! Still spinning my ass off!

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## goblue9280 (Nov 17, 2010)

Summer '09 - 450 lbs
December '10 - 385 lbs
1/19/11 - 377 lbs
1/26/11 - 371 lbs
2/9/11 - 365 lbs
2/16/11 - 361 lbs
2/23/11 - 359 lbs


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 Heading the wrong way, but not as bad as I thought it would be. Lame excuse, but the last month at work has been brutal: 13+ hour days and 3 out of the 4 weeks in a hotel. Managed to sneak a 20 mile road ride in plus a little time in the hotel gym, but not enough to counter the caloric intake...obviously. Need to get back on track...hopefully next week. 

Great job everyone else!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 6, 2011 234.8
February 13, 2011 229.6
February 20, 2011 227.8
February 27, 2011 225.6

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 yrs old - 5'11"

10/01/2010 - 257 lbs
11/08/2010 - 243 lbs
12/13/2010 - 237 lbs
01/03/2011 - 236 lbs
02/06/2011 - 221.2 lbs
02/27/2011 - 211.2 lbs


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

51 years old
5'9" and 209lbs on 1/1/11. According to the chart I'm supposed to be about 6'4"!
Need to get back under 200lbs and stay there. Ultimate goal is 180lbs. 


1/1/11 209.0lbs
1/10/11 208.4lbs
-caribbean vacation-
1/24/11 207.0lbs
2/1/11 203.6lbs
2/28/11 199.2lbs


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
January 17. 265.2
January 23. 267.2 (darn football playoffs)
January 30. 266.6
February 7, 269.4
February 14, 256.8
February 21, 254.4
February 28, 249.8


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11...271.2 Going with Lean Cuisine for lunches to give a jump start.
1/17...263.8. Had an excellent week with no cheating and several rides.
1/24...257.0 Bizarre week, but success.
1/31...259.2 
2/14...256.2. Very tough going. It's hard not to give up. 
2/28...249.2 

Well, hallelujah. I have had a very tough month of being stuck from 256-260. It seemed like there was a wall that I absolutely could not break. I was working out, riding, and watching what I ate but was not losing. I even had decided to get my thyroid checked. Before I had it checked, though, I thought I'd write down everything I ate, just to see. I had used myplate.com in the past, so I decided to give it another go. It is now at Livestrong.com. So, after a week of writing everything down and keeping perfect track of calories, I'm down in the 240s. Finally! Glory BE! If you are at a plateau, I highly recommend doing this. It's free and it keeps you on track. Virtually every food is on the website, which makes it easy. 

I wish I could be a weight loss machine like some of you guys, but it is being very difficult. This week gives me hope, though.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 3/1
Goal #2: 200 by 5/1
Goal #3: 180 by 7/1
Final Goal: 175 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

01/01: 215 47 miles
01/10: 217 18 miles dang! 
01/17: 217 36 miles better
01/24: 218 12 miles (dern snow & ice)
02/28: 213 31 miles


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

215.
lots of riding, but also lots of increased calories on weekends.



ArmySlowRdr said:


> 5 ft 10
> started 3 weeks ago tomorrow at 228.5
> 216.5 this morning.
> trying to restrict myself to well under 2k cal a day.
> ...


----------



## antilla99 (Nov 14, 2007)

Starting weight - 213.0
1/16/2011 - 210.8
1/25/2011 - 208.0
1/31/2011 - 203.6
3/2/2011 - 196.6

Couldn't post the whole month of February


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 3/31
Goal #2: 200 by 5/1
Goal #3: 180 by 7/1
Final Goal: 175 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 6, 2011 220.4 Workouts are really getting intense. Two a days on Saturday and Sunday and any other day off during the week.

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## rednow (Jul 21, 2005)

33 Years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 185 
3/06/2011 - 250lbs
4/03/2011 - 248lbs


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 yrs old - 5'10"

10/01/2010 - 257 lbs
11/08/2010 - 243 lbs
12/13/2010 - 237 lbs
01/03/2011 - 236 lbs
02/06/2011 - 221.2 lbs
03/06/2011 - 205.2 lbs


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
January 17. 265.2
January 23. 267.2 (darn football playoffs)
January 30. 266.6
February 7, 269.4
February 14, 256.8
February 21, 254.4
February 28, 249.8
March 7, 250.6


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

TheKevman said:


> This morning:
> 02-21-11: 228# yesssss
> 
> BTW I'm 6'3" and 40
> ...


03-07-11: 224#


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...
2/16 - 209.8 - Finally starting the downward trend once again. Eating goodish, less wine, 45 mile 3400ft roadie ride Sat. One 5 mile 2000ft continuous grade on the ride was good for saddle discipline and reaping spin efforts.
2/23 - 210.2 - No big rides this past weekend. Eating okay... Just too much! Still spinning my ass off!
3/2 - 210.2 WQeight should have been less... It's a localized high from lots of high intensity spin!
3/9 - 205.0 False low... Strep throat diet and no exercise for 7 days. Thus mircotrauma induced swelling is gone (water weight gain) and restricted intake (it hurts too much to eat much). Once antibiotics kick in weight will rise some as I can train and eat. STrep thraot diet is NOT recommended!!! It really EFFIN HURTS to eat ANYTHING!!!:yikes: 

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## goblue9280 (Nov 17, 2010)

Summer '09 - 450 lbs
December '10 - 385 lbs
1/19/11 - 377 lbs
2/9/11 - 365 lbs
3/9/11 - 356 lbs

Finally bought a bike today... went with the fully rigid Redline d440... will post pictures when I pick it up (tonight or tomorrow). It felt awesome to ride around the parking lot... first time I'd been on a bike in 10+ years.


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

Gained 10 or so over the holidays, dropped it.

6' age 40

03/11/11- 206

04/01/11-200

05/01/11-190

06/01/11-185

Final goal is 185 which will be what weight I graduated high school at. Not too much longer as a Clyde


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 3/31
Goal #2: 200 by 5/1
Goal #3: 180 by 7/1
Final Goal: 175 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8 
3/10/11 - 224.2


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Mike, 6', 39yrs, started 1/3/11 at highest weight 302. Started eating <2000 cals/day, cardio or lift 6 days/wk for 1 hour. Bought Cannondale Flash 29er 1 yesterday. Picking up after vacation on 3/23 then the riding begins. Best wishes to everyone working it off. Goal is <220, but would love to break 200 - will evaluate when the time comes.

01/03/2011 302.1
01/06/2011 297.4 
01/13/2011 292.8
01/20/2011 288.4
01/27/2011 285.2 
02/03/2011 284.3
02/10/2011 281.2
02/17/2011 279.1
02/24/2011 278.4
03/03/2011 271.3
03/10/2011 268.6


----------



## Dudeus (Jan 26, 2011)

Dudeus (20 yrs old) - 220 lbs (as of 3/11). Wanting to get down to around 185 lbs.


----------



## OJack (Mar 21, 2007)

OJack said:


> 41 years old... 6'4"
> 
> 1/4/11 - 249
> 1/28/11 - 236
> ...


3/11/11 - 227 after a week in Mexico on the beach and a weekend up at a resort here in Montana, I'm glad to have lost any weight this last month!

3/25 - 224


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 6, 2011 220.4 
March 13, 2011 218.4

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 yrs old - 5'10"

10/01/2010 - 257 lbs
11/08/2010 - 243 lbs
12/13/2010 - 237 lbs
01/03/2011 - 236 lbs
02/06/2011 - 221 lbs
03/06/2011 - 205 lbs 
03/13/2011 - 202.2 lbs


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

jimbo_h said:


> 49 yrs old - 5'10"
> 
> 10/01/2010 - 257 lbs
> 11/08/2010 - 243 lbs
> ...


Care to share your routine? What are you doing for such great results? If it's riding, how much? Thanks and congratulations!


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been using a combination of counting calories and exercise. I post all my rides in the Clyde 50,000 mile thread. There have been times that I have been lucky enough to ride 5-6 times a week. Lately it seems like with work/family I have only been able to get out 2-3 times a week (Sat, Sun and a weekday). I think that what has been most helpful for me is finding a way to keep track of how much is going in and how much is going out on a device that I always have with me. I have an app for my I-Phone called Tap and Track that I use to input calories and exercise; it gives me a running total of where I am at during the day. If I ride less, I eat less. So far it is working for me.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

3/11/2011 - 334 lbs as indicated by a mail scale at work.


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

Jumping in late, but here goes...


6'2", started the year at 250 lbs.
Current weight: 240
July 2010: 213 (Fall and winter was HELL on me)
-Stopped racing to handle family issues
-Stopped riding due to depression about not racing
- October: 2nd bout of atrial fibbrilation in a year sends me to hospital
- November: Surgery to correct A-Fib (successful)
- December: back on the bike about 2 days per week.
-Now: 4-5 days per week, roughly 7 - 8 hours per week moderate to high intensity rides
All time high: 272 lbs in 2004. 

Ultimate goal: 195 lbs, never exceed 200 lbs again, ever.
Interim goals: 
1: 220 lbs by May 2011

2: Race summer endurance ( 4-hour) series starting June 2011, end 
series at the end of August, 2010.

3: 210 lbs by August / start of local XC series. This will be tough... I have plateaued several times at 215, breaking through only once briefly.

4: 200 lbs by the start of the Frozen 6-Hour series. This will be even tougher than goal #3, as I have weighed > 200 lbs since I was about 19 to 20 y/o (will be 38 in April). When I was 18 and just out of bootcamp (Navy), I was 190 lbs, nothing but shoulder and ribs, plus 1 inch shorter. I don't think it is realistic for me to set any weight goals below this weight.

5: 195 lbs by March 2012 / end of Frozen 6-hour series.

I need to be able to do this with NO diets, only portion control and a better balanced diet, and a maximum of 8 to 10 hours of ride time per week.

Things that have tripped me up in the past:
1: Family/work obligations... these are unavoidable, but I need to get back on top of the program and through the work/ family issues quickly, efficiently, and effectively.

2: Health: Injuries and heart issues have derailed me more than once. I think I have the heart issues under control now, but I still have a bad back, knees, and shoulders, and am known to fall off my bike spectacularly. The key here will be continuous core work on top of the riding, and not biting off more than I can chew early.

3: Depression. This is a pretty consistent winter problem. I need to man-up about this.

4: My wife's realtionship with my bike racing habit. I pissed her off last summer and paid a heavy price for it. I will mitigate this by racing local DORBA/NTMBP event only to keep it local, as well as making an ageement up front about how much racing I want to do, when I will ride/train, and how I will take care of my other responsibilities while riding/racing. She has given me a thumbs-up because she likes thinner and happier me, but I have to make sure she remains the happier her. Also, no events longer than 6-hours... the time required to train for anything longer will likely get my kitchen pass revoked.

5: My daughter's figure skating habit: This is the second-most expensive sport in the US next to equestrian, plus I am the parent in charge of taking her to all of her practice/coaching sessions. All of my bike/weight goals will come second to my daughter's skating... she has talent and is young while I am old, broken, and talent-free.

Any input or advice will be greatly appreciated, even if it is ctitical.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

3/25/10 363.5 lbs 
11/18/10 282.4 lbs
3/14/11 297.8 lbs

I have taken a major backslide this winter, no exercise and too much food and booze. I am still overall lighter than a year ago, but it is time for me to recommit to my goals. I am dissapointed that I have let myself go over the winter. A lot of your stories are inspirational. I think it is time I get more serious.

Jandy, how does the weight watchers program work? Is it expensive?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

Stay on the rivet, man!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

01/01: 215 47 miles
01/10: 217 18 miles dang! 
01/17: 217 36 miles better
01/24: 218 12 miles (dern snow & ice)
02/28: 213 31 miles
03/14: 215 102 miles Checkup: all normal, 120/80 BP, :thumbsup: But 25-30 # 2go


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 3/31
Goal #2: 200 by 5/1
Goal #3: 180 by 7/1
Final Goal: 175 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...
2/16 - 209.8 - Finally starting the downward trend once again. Eating goodish, less wine, 45 mile 3400ft roadie ride Sat. One 5 mile 2000ft continuous grade on the ride was good for saddle discipline and reaping spin efforts.
2/23 - 210.2 - No big rides this past weekend. Eating okay... Just too much! Still spinning my ass off!
3/2 - 210.2 WQeight should have been less... It's a localized high from lots of high intensity spin!
3/9 - 205.0 False low... Strep throat diet and no exercise for 7 days. Thus mircotrauma induced swelling is gone (water weight gain) and restricted intake (it hurts too much to eat much). Once antibiotics kick in weight will rise some as I can train and eat. STrep thraot diet is NOT recommended!!! It really EFFIN HURTS to eat ANYTHING!!!:yikes: 
3/16 - 207.2 - Strep gone... throat a tiny bit sore still. Still no cardio. Maybe a ride after work tomorrow... I HOPE!!!! Spin Friday and maybe some semblance of more cardio... Rain for 9 out of the next 10 days...:madman: 

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6', 39yrs, started 1/3/11 at highest weight 302

01/03/2011 302.1
01/06/2011 297.4
01/13/2011 292.8
01/20/2011 288.4
01/27/2011 285.2
02/03/2011 284.3
02/10/2011 281.2
02/17/2011 279.1
02/24/2011 278.4
03/03/2011 271.3
03/10/2011 268.6
03/17/2011 264.3

no riding yet. vacation tomorrow, then picking up first 29er on Tuesday. Maiden voyage 3/23. Good luck everyone.
Mike


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
January 17. 265.2
January 23. 267.2 (darn football playoffs)
January 30. 266.6
February 7, 269.4
February 14, 256.8
February 21, 254.4
February 28, 249.8
March 7, 250.6
March 14 252.4


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

End of week 1, 331 lbs, 27 yrs, 5'7".



torQ! said:


> 3/11/2011 - 334 lbs as indicated by a mail scale at work.


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

*Update 1*

Saturday, 3/19
Post Ride Weight-In: 236
Weight Delta from previous: -4 lbs
Weight Delta 2011: -14 lbs

Decent ride week (6 hrs, 52 minutes of riding, about 1/2 dirt, 1/2 road). I should get an additional hour to 1.5 hours next week. I'd like to think I lost 4 lbs this week, but part of that will be water wieght, and I fluctuate a lot ( up to 5 lbs from day to day).


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 6, 2011 220.4 
March 13, 2011 218.4
March 20, 2011 217.2

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jandy, any before and after photos?


----------



## motorider (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow Jandy is that all from cycling and diet? By the way how do we do the weigh is cuz I am a fatty and want to join in on this.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 3/31
Goal #2: 200 by 5/1
Goal #3: 180 by 7/1
Final Goal: 175 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 yrs old - 5'10"

10/01/2010 - 257 lbs
11/08/2010 - 243 lbs
12/13/2010 - 237 lbs
01/03/2011 - 236 lbs
02/06/2011 - 221 lbs
03/06/2011 - 205 lbs
03/13/2011 - 202.2 lbs
03/20/2011 - 199.8 lbs


----------



## motorider (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I am late to the party but I wanna join anyhow. 
33 yrs old- 6'1" back in 2007 I was 552lbs.

3/20/11 - 367.6


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
February 7, 269.4
March 7, 250.6
March 14 252.4
March 21 251.0
March 28, 252.0


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

3/25/10 363.5 lbs 
11/18/10 282.4 lbs
3/14/11 297.8 lbs
3/21/11 294.8

Starting to head back the right direction. I got two rides in this weekend. I can't believe how much my arse hurt. WTF. Time to re-break in the bottom. Working on cleaning up the diet. I really need to find an alternative to beer. 

Great job guys.

Adam


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome Motorider! Congrats on the loss so far, we can do this!


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok new to this, just saw myself in the mirror and a little dissapointed

41 
3/20 280lbs
Would like to be down to 220 by the end of 2011, intermediate goal of 240 by 9-1-2011. hunting season starts then so working out will be few and far between, but cannot let myself go like I have this past year.
G


----------



## motorider (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks torQ I am trying


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

Whats up Guys, Newbie on here, ex College football player who discovered cycling to make the world better.

Jwood70- 6'4" 265lbs- March 22, 2011


----------



## zukrider (Nov 14, 2009)

zukrider 5'9"

03/22/2011 272# a personal low, sniff! time to fix it!


----------



## goblue9280 (Nov 17, 2010)

Summer '09 - 450 lbs
December '10 - 385 lbs
1/19/11 - 377 lbs
2/9/11 - 365 lbs
3/9/11 - 356 lbs
3/24/11 - 357lbs

Going the wrong way... been a tough two weeks.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

mnardo72 said:


> Jandy, any before and after photos?











Before Picture - I am on the left.









Current Picture


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

motorider said:


> Wow Jandy is that all from cycling and diet? By the way how do we do the weigh is cuz I am a fatty and want to join in on this.


It is a combination of dieting (weight watchers program) and a lot of exercise to include running, cycling and spinning. I used to be an avid mountain biker and runner but after suffering a couple of injuries I got lazy and became a couch potato. Weight watchers has set the foundation for me through portion control etc.... Good luck with your weight loss.


----------



## drewsy64 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jandy:

Incredible progress. Keep up the good work, and good luck getting to your goal weight.


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

INCREDIBLE Jandy! You are surely a motivation. Just picked up my first bike, so the riding begins this week (if I can figure out the clipless pedals).

01/03/2011 302.1
01/06/2011 297.4
01/13/2011 292.8
01/20/2011 288.4
01/27/2011 285.2
02/03/2011 284.3
02/10/2011 281.2
02/17/2011 279.1
02/24/2011 278.4
03/03/2011 271.3
03/10/2011 268.6
03/17/2011 264.3
03/24/2011 261.7 (returned from vacation yesterday - psyched to maintain/lose while enjoying a week away)


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

drewsy64 said:


> Jandy:
> 
> Incredible progress. Keep up the good work, and good luck getting to your goal weight.


Thank you!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

mnardo72 said:


> INCREDIBLE Jandy! You are surely a motivation. Just picked up my first bike, so the riding begins this week (if I can figure out the clipless pedals).
> 
> 01/03/2011 302.1
> 01/06/2011 297.4
> ...


Over 40lbs in less than three months, awesome!


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

torQ! said:


> End of week 1, 331 lbs, 27 yrs, 5'7".


Week 0: 334
Week 2: With clothes measurement for consistency with the last two weeks 329.0

Also got a battery for the scale at home...new tracking will be done from home: 323.6


----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)

6' 240


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jandy said:


> Over 40lbs in less than three months, awesome!


Jandy, I'm focused on at least a 1500 calorie daily deficit. I consume around 2000 calories and try to burn around 3500. Some days I hit a 2500 deficit, others just 1000 - I am tracking with an armband. I really cut back drinking - less than 12 beers in 2011 and maybe a few glasses of wine. Don't miss it much. With work and 3 kids (soon to be four) there is really no time and desire.

Picked up 1st bike this week, practicing in garage with the clipless before heading out some time next week. I am close to my 50 lb goal and will post a before and after at that time. Keep up the progress updates - it's great to have someone ahead on the weight loss path to follow. Thanks also for the pics, I ordered the bike rack in the pic for the garage!
Thanks again.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 6, 2011 220.4 
March 13, 2011 218.4
March 20, 2011 217.2
March 27, 2011 219

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jandy, was your starting weight 382 or 282? if 382, 130# in 6 mos? surgery?


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 yrs old - 5'10"

10/01/2010 - 257 lbs
11/08/2010 - 243 lbs
12/13/2010 - 237 lbs
01/03/2011 - 236 lbs
02/06/2011 - 221 lbs
03/06/2011 - 205 lbs
03/13/2011 - 202.2 lbs
03/20/2011 - 199.8 lbs
03/27/2011 - 196.4 lbs


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

jimbo_h said:


> 49 yrs old - 5'10"
> 
> 10/01/2010 - 257 lbs
> 11/08/2010 - 243 lbs
> ...


No longer a Clyde. Way to go! What's your ultimate goal? Keep up the great work!


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

I am going to go to 170.0 and then evaluate where I am at. 170 is at the high end of the BMI for my height.

Thank you for the encouraging words. It feels good to be carrying 60 less lbs around, I am able to do alot of things that have been out of reach for a while. I am really trying to make this a lifetime change for me, as opposed to losing weight, only to gain it back later (As has happened for me in the past).


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

mnardo72 said:


> Jandy, was your starting weight 382 or 282? if 382, 130# in 6 mos? surgery?


My starting weight was 382. No surgery involved, just getting on the right path as far as eating and sweating a lot.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

01/01: 215 47 miles
01/10: 217 18 miles dang! 
01/17: 217 36 miles better
01/24: 218 12 miles (dern snow & ice)
02/28: 213 31 miles
03/14: 215 102 miles Checkup: all normal, 120/80 BP, But 25-30 # 2go
03/28: 212 125 miles (very windy: its March!) Building miles per week back slowly.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

41
3/20 280lbs
3/28 276


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...
2/16 - 209.8 - Finally starting the downward trend once again. Eating goodish, less wine, 45 mile 3400ft roadie ride Sat. One 5 mile 2000ft continuous grade on the ride was good for saddle discipline and reaping spin efforts.
2/23 - 210.2 - No big rides this past weekend. Eating okay... Just too much! Still spinning my ass off!
3/2 - 210.2 WQeight should have been less... It's a localized high from lots of high intensity spin!
3/9 - 205.0 False low... Strep throat diet and no exercise for 7 days. Thus mircotrauma induced swelling is gone (water weight gain) and restricted intake (it hurts too much to eat much). Once antibiotics kick in weight will rise some as I can train and eat. STrep thraot diet is NOT recommended!!! It really EFFIN HURTS to eat ANYTHING!!!:yikes: 
3/16 - 207.2 - Strep gone... throat a tiny bit sore still. Still no cardio. Maybe a ride after work tomorrow... I HOPE!!!! Spin Friday and maybe some semblance of more cardio... Rain for 9 out of the next 10 days...:madman: 
3/23 - 210.4 - I hate the cold rain! It makes riding and running harder...21mile rainy mountain ride with 1800ft of climbing was fun! 
3/30 - 211.6 - Back from a short ski trip! Cardio was pretty good which made skiing MUCH more fun. Diet suffered though... Plenty of work stress... Weather has turned nice... However, I'll have to be content with 5:00am runs and luchtime spins due to little league season... ARGHHHH!

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time![/QUOTE]


----------



## MrEjeep (Mar 18, 2011)

*Weigh-in*

I turned 60 in Feb and didnt want to be 260# anymore, so I resurrected the lose-it app in the iPhone.Way too much distraction at work, everyone in the OR likes to eat so everyone shares. I bought a new Specialized Hardrock 29 Disc and have ridden everyday for two weeks now except on the weekend when it was pouring. I weighed on Monday morning before work, food, or coffee. 256.5# on a certified scale. I plan on peaking tomorrow but my official weigh day will be on Mondays. The ultimate goal is 170-180 range in 40 weeks, the lose it app will help I think. I want to do some fun rides with my 14 y/o son and I think by summer I will be ready for the 25mi events:thumbsup:


----------



## bsimons (Sep 5, 2010)

bsimons said:


> I've been around 42 years, but my wife says I'm 12. 259 with a goal of 215. Was 289 1/1/10. More ride and less beer are the key. The problem in the less beer part.


I found out on 3/20 that I am a type 2 diabetic. Now weight loss is a must do. Down to 247 as of today with an adjusted target of 210. I haven't had a beer in 2 week. I'm going to miss that.

1/1/10 - 289
3/20/11 - 247
4/28/11 - 239
Goal - 210 8/4/11


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old.

01/03/2011 302.1
01/06/2011 297.4
01/13/2011 292.8
01/20/2011 288.4
01/27/2011 285.2
02/03/2011 284.3
02/10/2011 281.2
02/17/2011 279.1
02/24/2011 278.4
03/03/2011 271.3
03/10/2011 268.6
03/17/2011 264.3
03/24/2011 261.7
03/31/2011 258.4


----------



## jaypeakpow (Feb 19, 2004)

I go thru some football watching weight gain yearly. I guess on avg I'm 245, but want that to drop.

I race a little and I'm going Sport Clyde this year from Beginner. Kinda nervous but I've trained hard this winter and it's paying off as I can ride 15 miles of tuff SEPA stuff pretty much no-stop now. My goal is ~225 come end of race season. Anyho I'm 6-5:

1/1/11 - 252
3/01/11 - 248
3/27/11 - 243


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 Brutal work schedule so far this year...spent 6 out of the last 8 weeks out of town eating poorly (really good actually, just not good for me), drinking too much and not exercising. I am sure I was well into the 290s at one point. Got back on it this week with some "garage" miles and a short road ride this morning. Hopefully I'll get some more riding in this weekend and begin commuting to work next week if the weather holds.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

323.0, didn't lose much, but I also went 9 days without a bike ride.



torQ! said:


> Week 0: 334
> Week 2: With clothes measurement for consistency with the last two weeks 329.0
> 
> Also got a battery for the scale at home...new tracking will be done from home: 323.6


----------



## pippinr (Mar 22, 2011)

Last week, 282.
Rode 6 times in 8 days.
This morning 274. Lowest I've weighed in more than a year. Good hydration too. 

Hope it keeps up. biking apparently working better than lifting working out hard in the gym for 4 months and not losing a pound. Go biking!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 27, 2011 219
April 3, 2011 216.8

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Great Job, Jandy - you are a BEAST! You'll have to update your new goal? How low are you going to go? 

Also, could you give us a sample of your diet?


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

mnardo72 said:


> Great Job, Jandy - you are a BEAST! You'll have to update your new goal? How low are you going to go?
> 
> Also, could you give us a sample of your diet?


Thanks Mnardo72! I am not sure how low I will go. I think I will probably begin to level out somewhere between 185-190lbs. I have a niece and a sister in-law who are both nutritionist so I will be going to them for assistance on my diet. I work a 6am - 2:30pm shift so this is my typical week day diet.
5:45am 1 Jimmy Dean Turkey Delight breakfast sandwich and 1 banana.
8:45am 1 pear and 1 1/2 cup of grapes.
11:45am Chicken breast rollup with bacon, cucumber and fat free cheese, 1 serving of baked Lays chips and 1 Delmonte peach cup.
2:30pm 1 Banana and 1 Fiber One Bar
7pm Dinner which varies
9pm 2 cups of Cheerios w/1Banana and skim milk.

I do pretty much eat the same thing everyday during the week but try to mix it up on the weekend. My biggest thing is that I don't eat out that much and when I do I just try to grab something healthy. Hope this helps.


----------



## nephets0 (Mar 16, 2011)

4-3 246.6 just got my bike yesterday...


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 yrs old - 5'10"

10/01/2010 - 257 lbs
11/08/2010 - 243 lbs
12/13/2010 - 237 lbs
01/03/2011 - 236 lbs
02/06/2011 - 221 lbs
03/06/2011 - 205 lbs
04/03/2011 - 193 lbs


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

20 years old - 6'4"

2/1/11 - 280 lbs 
4/1/11 -265 lbs

long term goal: 200 lbs by christmas!


----------



## mike929 (Apr 2, 2011)

43 years old - 6'3"

4/3/11 341 lbs and out of shape.


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

245 looking to be 200 by July 24th, my 49th birthday


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 3/31
Goal #2: 200 by 5/1
Goal #3: 180 by 7/1
Final Goal: 175 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.


----------



## MrEjeep (Mar 18, 2011)

I weighed myself this morning on the same scale and at the same time and after 2 weeks I lost 10# down to 250.2


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
February 7, 269.4
March 7, 250.6
March 14 252.4
March 21 251.0
March 28, 252.0
April 5, 249.7


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

3/25/10 363.5 lbs 
11/18/10 282.4 lbs
3/14/11 297.8 lbs
3/21/11 294.8
4/6/11 287.2

Been a few weeks, but I am heading in the right direction. I bought a road bike and I think that is gonna be a killer addition to my weight loss and fitness goals. The weather is slowly warming up in Indiana and I have been out on the bike twice this week. 

Adam


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

41
3/20 280lbs
3/28 276lbs
4/5 273lbs


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old.

01/03/2011 302.1
01/06/2011 297.4
01/13/2011 292.8
01/20/2011 288.4
01/27/2011 285.2
02/03/2011 284.3
02/10/2011 281.2
02/17/2011 279.1
02/24/2011 278.4
03/03/2011 271.3
03/10/2011 268.6
03/17/2011 264.3
03/24/2011 261.7
03/31/2011 258.4
04/06/2011 256.1

hit a plateau all week. just finally shaved off two pounds last night - frustrated because eating was less than 2000 calories and exercise was always over 3200 burned.


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jandy said:


> 5:45am 1 Jimmy Dean Turkey Delight breakfast sandwich and 1 banana.
> 8:45am 1 pear and 1 1/2 cup of grapes.
> 11:45am Chicken breast rollup with bacon, cucumber and fat free cheese, 1 serving of baked Lays chips and 1 Delmonte peach cup.
> 2:30pm 1 Banana and 1 Fiber One Bar
> ...


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I have had enough of these health problems. Last night I went for a walk with with my Girlfriend and her dog, we did about 4 miles and everything felt good. I got home last night and after sitting for about 5 minutes I knew I was having another tendonitis outbreak in my foot. This is the 2nd outbreak this year and the 3rd in the last 5 months. So as of today, I am going to lose some of my football weight (I stopped playing 2 and a half years ago). I am somewhere between 260 and 270 right now. My goal is to be at 240 by August and the start of my last semester of school. I am just tired of being sore.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

325.2 vacation isn't good for weight loss. A little disheartening since I tried to take it easy on my vacation meals.



torQ! said:


> 323.0, didn't lose much, but I also went 9 days without a bike ride.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

theblackbullet said:


> 20 years old - 6'4"
> 
> 2/1/11 - 280 lbs
> 4/1/11 -265 lbs
> ...


4/8/11 - 263.2 lbs


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 
4/8 282.5 Moving in the right direction again. Not a bad week. Weather didn't cooperate so not much riding, but held the diet pretty much in check (only a little wine).


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 27, 2011 219
April 3, 2011 216.8
April 10, 2011 213.6

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## rednow (Jul 21, 2005)

33 Years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 185 
3/06/2011 - 250lbs
4/03/2011 - 248lbs
4/10/2011 - 243lbs


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am 43 years young and just a hair over 6' tall. I will NEVER be skinny. But as of this morning, I have dropped right at 30lbs in 7 weeks by changing my diet. I knew as I hit my plateau's I would have to make other changes along the way. So now I am back to mtbing, as well as adding weight training(soon) to my agenda.

*_Buying/Building a new Dillinger is making it even sweeter._

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs

My goal for 06/05/2011 is 235lbs.


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jandy said:


> 41yrs Old - 6'
> 
> June 27, 2010 382lbs
> December 26, 2010 252.6
> ...


Jandy, simply incredible progress. Keep it up. Would you please share a bit of your workout routine? Your diet suggestions have really helped me have more choices with my meals. Thanks again!

Mike N.


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 yrs old - 5'10"

10/01/2010 - 257 lbs
11/08/2010 - 243 lbs
12/13/2010 - 237 lbs
01/03/2011 - 236 lbs
02/06/2011 - 221 lbs
03/06/2011 - 205 lbs
04/03/2011 - 193 lbs
04/10/2011 - 191.2 lbs


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
February 7, 269.4
March 28, 252.0
April 5, 249.7
April 12, 249


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

*3/13/11*

41
3/20 280lbs
3/28 276lbs
4/5 273.8lbs
4/12 273.0


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

3/25/10 363.5 lbs 
11/18/10 282.4 lbs
3/14/11 297.8 lbs
3/21/11 294.8
4/6/11 287.2
4/14/11 288.4

Not sure what the deal is over the past week. I have exercised more and ate better than many previous weeks yet, I am up in weight. Frustrating...


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

Adim_X said:


> 4/6/11 287.2
> 4/14/11 288.4
> 
> Not sure what the deal is over the past week. I have exercised more and ate better than many previous weeks yet, I am up in weight. Frustrating...


You may be building muscle which weighs more than fat. Which means you get healthier and don't lose a ton of weight.


----------



## sikkP (Apr 13, 2011)

*hello*

New to this site but have been riding hard for a long time

6'7" 255lbs.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

3/25/2011: 323.6
4/02/2011: 323.0
4/09/2011: 325.2

Today: 317.4


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old.

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/06/2011 256.1
04/16/2011 254.0

Good luck everyone!

Mike


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 27, 2011 219
April 3, 2011 216.8
April 10, 2011 213.6
April 17, 2011 214.4

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

43 years old , 6'

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)


----------



## rednow (Jul 21, 2005)

33 Years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 185 
3/06/2011 - 250lbs
4/03/2011 - 248lbs
4/10/2011 - 243lbs
4/17/2011 - 242lbs (Busy week at work)


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

49 yrs old - 5'10"

10/01/2010 - 257 lbs
11/08/2010 - 243 lbs
12/13/2010 - 237 lbs
01/03/2011 - 236 lbs
02/06/2011 - 221 lbs
03/06/2011 - 205 lbs
04/03/2011 - 193 lbs
04/10/2011 - 191.2 lbs
04/17/2011 - 189.2 lbs


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

01/01: 215 47 miles
01/10: 217 18 miles dang! 
01/17: 217 36 miles better
01/24: 218 12 miles (dern snow & ice)
02/28: 213 31 miles
03/14: 215 102 miles Checkup: all normal, 120/80 BP, But 25-30 # 2go
03/28: 212 125 miles (very windy: its March!) Building miles per week back slowly.
04/18 209 173.8 miles


----------



## mrvolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright I am in 6'-4" 275lbs 37 years old. Goal is 240 by the end of june, 220 by 2012.
January 10. 267.2
February 7, 269.4
March 28, 252.0
April 5, 249.7
April 12, 249
April 19 249.4


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

3/25/10 363.5 lbs 
11/18/10 282.4 lbs
3/14/11 297.8 lbs
3/21/11 294.8
4/6/11 287.2
4/14/11 288.4
4/21/11 284.8

Trending downward again. This weather is hurting my efforts too rainy can cold in Indiana. The road bike on the trainer drives me nuts... I hate exercising which that is, but I love riding outside.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

3/11/11 334
3/25/11 325
4/9/11 325.2
4/15/11 317.4
4/22/11 320.2

I feel like I'm doing something wrong, I've rode 86.55 miles in that time and the weight isn't coming off very well.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

43 years old , 6'

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 27, 2011 219
April 3, 2011 216.8
April 10, 2011 213.6
April 17, 2011 214.4
April 24, 2011 212.8

Next Goal - 220lbs by 5/1/11
Ultimate Goal is 201lbs


----------



## rednow (Jul 21, 2005)

33 Years old - 6' 1"
Next goal 238 next week
Goal Weight 185 
3/06/2011 - 250lbs
4/03/2011 - 248lbs
4/10/2011 - 243lbs
4/17/2011 - 242lbs (Busy week at work)
4/24/2011 - 243lbs


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

10/01/2010 - 257 lbs
11/08/2010 - 243 lbs
12/13/2010 - 237 lbs
01/03/2011 - 236 lbs
02/06/2011 - 221 lbs
03/06/2011 - 205 lbs
04/03/2011 - 193 lbs
04/10/2011 - 191.2 lbs
04/17/2011 - 189.2 lbs
04/24/2011 - 187.6 lbs


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

*As of 4/20/11*

41
3/20 280lbs
3/28 276lbs
4/5 273.8lbs
4/12 273.0
4/20 268.0


----------



## forrestmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

04-25-2011 - 223 lb
three weeks to go to hit 205 lbs; gonna try hard


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old.

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/06/2011 256.1
04/16/2011 254.0
04/26/2011 252.5

Finally done with business trips - hard to maintain while away!
Good luck everyone!

Mike


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...
2/16 - 209.8 - Finally starting the downward trend once again. Eating goodish, less wine, 45 mile 3400ft roadie ride Sat. One 5 mile 2000ft continuous grade on the ride was good for saddle discipline and reaping spin efforts.
2/23 - 210.2 - No big rides this past weekend. Eating okay... Just too much! Still spinning my ass off!
3/2 - 210.2 WQeight should have been less... It's a localized high from lots of high intensity spin!
3/9 - 205.0 False low... Strep throat diet and no exercise for 7 days. Thus mircotrauma induced swelling is gone (water weight gain) and restricted intake (it hurts too much to eat much). Once antibiotics kick in weight will rise some as I can train and eat. STrep thraot diet is NOT recommended!!! It really EFFIN HURTS to eat ANYTHING!!!:yikes: 
3/16 - 207.2 - Strep gone... throat a tiny bit sore still. Still no cardio. Maybe a ride after work tomorrow... I HOPE!!!! Spin Friday and maybe some semblance of more cardio... Rain for 9 out of the next 10 days...:madman: 
3/23 - 210.4 - I hate the cold rain! It makes riding and running harder...21mile rainy mountain ride with 1800ft of climbing was fun! 
3/30 - 211.6 - Back from a short ski trip! Cardio was pretty good which made skiing MUCH more fun. Diet suffered though... Plenty of work stress... Weather has turned nice... However, I'll have to be content with 5:00am runs and luchtime spins due to little league season... ARGHHHH!
4/6 - 213.4
4/13 - 216.4
4/20 - 214.8
4/27 - 211.0 - I've been MIA. Work and baseball season is killing me! I will persevere! Tryin to run and cycle as much as possible. I haven't been able to spin at all for almost a month! Weather is finally turning. Got out for 5.5 mile run Monday and a 6.2mile run at 5:00am this morning... Diet has been more challenging due to lack of time to get setup up. Now that my basketball season is over Sunday evenings should be available to get food cooked and prepped for each week!  Hopefully I'm "rounding the corner"... More to come...

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

209 after a low of 203. The last month has been full of temptation, much of which I'm afraid won.



ArmySlowRdr said:


> 215.
> lots of riding, but also lots of increased calories on weekends.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been here before but it's time to face the clydesdale music and get my ass in gear to get back below 200. I went from 255 to 195 two years ago but made it back up to 240. I'm bouncing around 235 now. 
4/27 235.6


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

3/25/10 363.5 lbs 
11/18/10 282.4 lbs
3/14/11 297.8 lbs
3/21/11 294.8
4/6/11 287.2
4/14/11 288.4
4/21/11 284.8
4/28/11 283.0


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old.

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/06/2011 256.1
04/16/2011 254.0
04/23/2011 254.5
04/30/2011 249.3 

Goal 215


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 27, 2011 219
April 24, 2011 212.8
May 1, 2011 214.4

Ultimate Goal is 201lbs or less by 8/5/2011.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

43 years old , 6'

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs

I have set a June 2nd goal of 235lbs


----------



## rednow (Jul 21, 2005)

33 Years old - 6' 1"
Next goal 238 next week
Goal Weight 185 
3/06/2011 - 250lbs
4/03/2011 - 248lbs
4/10/2011 - 243lbs
4/17/2011 - 242lbs (Busy week at work)
4/24/2011 - 243lbs
5/01/2011 - 241lbs


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

23 Years old, 5' 10" 

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs


Goal #1 210lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 190lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

234 this morning. Ate poorly last week but managed to get my first podium yesterday. 2nd place Cat 3 40-49.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

5'10", About 30 of us at work started a "Biggest Loser" event at work. We all paid to buy in and biggest percentage loser after 12 weeks takes the pot! Below is my progress so fa and I am currently in 3rd place. Hard to keep up with these little guys who don't have to average such high loss every week to stay on top!

3-08-11 290lbs.
3-15-11 279lbs.
3-22-11 279lbs.
3-29-11 272lbs.
4-05-11 267lbs.
4-12-11 264lbs.
4-19-11 261lbs.
4-26-11 257lbs.
5-03-11 251lbs.

39lbs. - 13.4%

I hadn't riden my bike for close to a year and was eating really shitty. I am know riding almost every day averaging about 40-50 miles/week on road and 20-30 miles/week off road and eating low calorie/low carb.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

41
3/20 280lbs
3/28 276lbs
4/5 273.8lbs
4/12 273.0
4/20 268.0
5/2 267.5 Family visiting hard to keep on a diet when the mom is cooking long time favorites. But ended up even so not upset.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

krue said:


> 234 this morning. Ate poorly last week but managed to get my first podium yesterday. 2nd place Cat 3 40-49.


Congrats on your podium finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...
2/16 - 209.8 - Finally starting the downward trend once again. Eating goodish, less wine, 45 mile 3400ft roadie ride Sat. One 5 mile 2000ft continuous grade on the ride was good for saddle discipline and reaping spin efforts.
2/23 - 210.2 - No big rides this past weekend. Eating okay... Just too much! Still spinning my ass off!
3/2 - 210.2 WQeight should have been less... It's a localized high from lots of high intensity spin!
3/9 - 205.0 False low... Strep throat diet and no exercise for 7 days. Thus mircotrauma induced swelling is gone (water weight gain) and restricted intake (it hurts too much to eat much). Once antibiotics kick in weight will rise some as I can train and eat. STrep thraot diet is NOT recommended!!! It really EFFIN HURTS to eat ANYTHING!!!:yikes: 
3/16 - 207.2 - Strep gone... throat a tiny bit sore still. Still no cardio. Maybe a ride after work tomorrow... I HOPE!!!! Spin Friday and maybe some semblance of more cardio... Rain for 9 out of the next 10 days...:madman: 
3/23 - 210.4 - I hate the cold rain! It makes riding and running harder...21mile rainy mountain ride with 1800ft of climbing was fun! 
3/30 - 211.6 - Back from a short ski trip! Cardio was pretty good which made skiing MUCH more fun. Diet suffered though... Plenty of work stress... Weather has turned nice... However, I'll have to be content with 5:00am runs and luchtime spins due to little league season... ARGHHHH!
4/6 - 213.4
4/13 - 216.4
4/20 - 214.8
4/27 - 211.0 - I've been MIA. Work and baseball season is killing me! I will persevere! Tryin to run and cycle as much as possible. I haven't been able to spin at all for almost a month! Weather is finally turning. Got out for 5.5 mile run Monday and a 6.2mile run at 5:00am this morning... Diet has been more challenging due to lack of time to get setup up. Now that my basketball season is over Sunday evenings should be available to get food cooked and prepped for each week!  Hopefully I'm "rounding the corner"... More to come...
5/4 - 211.0 - Running and riding... Can't wait for LL season to be over... Gotta give up the wine!:cryin: 

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 3/31
Goal #2: 200 by 6/15
Goal #3: 190 by 7/1
Final Goal: 180 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.

5/4/11 - 223.0 - Been a bad month. Laziness,sickness, and bad weather. Got a ride in last night though! Updated my goals too.


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

5'10 - 35 years old 

1/24/11 199 pounds

My goal is to be 165 pounds by June 4th or the day I race the Dirty Kanza. Doing Paleo Diet. Lifting 3 days a week. Running and riding my spin bike until I can train outside. Weight drops off with Paleo. Highly recommend it.

Posted the above with great intentions. Three months later and I've managed to gain 15 pounds. 

5/5/2011 - 214 pounds

At the end of the day, I have great intentions, but my natural instinct is to be lazy and binge eat - lots of calories at once. The only way I'll have long term success is to change the way I think and stop looking for immediate gratification at every turn. Journaling a lot lately. Trying to look past health specific behavior and examine the root of my issues. I have found that the journal helps me identify small patterns that can effect big change long term.


----------



## Afflikt3d (Jan 14, 2011)

5'10 - 23 years old

Started off in February at 335
As of Yesterday, I am proudly at 292!

I was keeping weekly progress, but after a while I stopped keeping track, but I still weigh myself everyweek. I dont ride as much as I would like, but I just found out my local is open much later than I thought, so I see a lot more riding in my future. I don't have a specific weight goal in mind, just to be able to chase my little 1 year old around the house without feeling like I'm about to keel over lol.

And Congrats to everyone else who has posted in this thread. I see some amazing progress. It gets me motivated to get out there and try even harder!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

3/25/10 363.5 lbs 
11/18/10 282.4 lbs
3/14/11 297.8 lbs
3/21/11 294.8
4/6/11 287.2
4/14/11 288.4
4/21/11 284.8
4/28/11 283.0 
5/6/11 283.2

Weather is still affecting ride time. It seems since after dropping the first 70lbs real quick that is getting harder and harder to lose weight based on my caloric consumption. I am going to have to do the ultimate thing here and lose all mixers and beers  I can control what I eat, but my thirst for the hopps, barley, and 7 are slowing me down.


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old. Goal is 215

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/06/2011 256.1
05/06/2011 248.2

April was a slow weight loss month with two short vacations and two family parties. I might have missed a handful of workouts and eaten a bit more than normal, but at least I chipped away some weight. On the plus side, it's the first time I've seen the 240s in ten years. 

For those getting started, I highly recommend a few things: A portion control eating plan (Weight Watchers or get an app for your smartphone to track calories) and a device that you wear to track your expended energy. Costco sells the BodyMedia Armband for about $200. Its a 12-month subscription and gives you a computer program to enter your daily meals and weight and it tracks your exercise (calories burned and steps). The armband has really helped me keep on track. I usually hit a daily caloric deficit of 1500-2000 calories, which translates to 2-3 lbs lost per week.

Here's to a successful May. Good luck to all.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 27, 2011 219
April 24, 2011 212.8
May 1, 2011 214.4
May 8, 2011 213

Ultimate Goal is 201lbs or less by 8/5/2011.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

43 years old , 6'

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs

I have set a June 2nd goal of 235lbs.


----------



## rednow (Jul 21, 2005)

33 Years old - 6' 1"
Next goal 238 next week
Goal Weight 185 
3/06/2011 - 250lbs
4/03/2011 - 248lbs
4/10/2011 - 243lbs
4/17/2011 - 242lbs (Busy week at work)
4/24/2011 - 243lbs
5/01/2011 - 241lbs
5/08/2011 - 244lbs


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

23 Years old, 5' 10" 

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs
Week 2 05/08/2011 - 245.5lbs

Goal #1 210lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 190lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## Ironmonger (May 9, 2011)

Ironmonger, 42 years old

Goal: Ride more and get down to 240

5/1/11 423.3
5/9/11 409.4


----------



## James1011 (May 10, 2011)

New to the forums and mountainbiking 

I am 29 6ft 4 and just weighed in at 228.4

Got my bike on March 19 and have been averaging 10-15 miles a week.

Goal is just to be in great shape for my wedding next year.

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Ironmonger said:


> Ironmonger, 42 years old
> 
> Goal: Ride more and get down to 240
> 
> ...


Great job Ironmonger. It can come off pretty fast when you are able to put in a few miles each week and eat better.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...
2/16 - 209.8 - Finally starting the downward trend once again. Eating goodish, less wine, 45 mile 3400ft roadie ride Sat. One 5 mile 2000ft continuous grade on the ride was good for saddle discipline and reaping spin efforts.
2/23 - 210.2 - No big rides this past weekend. Eating okay... Just too much! Still spinning my ass off!
3/2 - 210.2 WQeight should have been less... It's a localized high from lots of high intensity spin!
3/9 - 205.0 False low... Strep throat diet and no exercise for 7 days. Thus mircotrauma induced swelling is gone (water weight gain) and restricted intake (it hurts too much to eat much). Once antibiotics kick in weight will rise some as I can train and eat. STrep thraot diet is NOT recommended!!! It really EFFIN HURTS to eat ANYTHING!!!:yikes: 
3/16 - 207.2 - Strep gone... throat a tiny bit sore still. Still no cardio. Maybe a ride after work tomorrow... I HOPE!!!! Spin Friday and maybe some semblance of more cardio... Rain for 9 out of the next 10 days...:madman: 
3/23 - 210.4 - I hate the cold rain! It makes riding and running harder...21mile rainy mountain ride with 1800ft of climbing was fun! 
3/30 - 211.6 - Back from a short ski trip! Cardio was pretty good which made skiing MUCH more fun. Diet suffered though... Plenty of work stress... Weather has turned nice... However, I'll have to be content with 5:00am runs and luchtime spins due to little league season... ARGHHHH!
4/6 - 213.4
4/13 - 216.4
4/20 - 214.8
4/27 - 211.0 - I've been MIA. Work and baseball season is killing me! I will persevere! Tryin to run and cycle as much as possible. I haven't been able to spin at all for almost a month! Weather is finally turning. Got out for 5.5 mile run Monday and a 6.2mile run at 5:00am this morning... Diet has been more challenging due to lack of time to get setup up. Now that my basketball season is over Sunday evenings should be available to get food cooked and prepped for each week!  Hopefully I'm "rounding the corner"... More to come...
5/4 - 211.0 - Running and riding... Can't wait for LL season to be over... Gotta give up the wine!:cryin: 
5/11- 211.6 - Previous 2 after 5am runs. No run today injured foot... Got a couple of spins and a good road ride in... No week night glass of wine...

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

5'10 - 35 years old

1/24/2011 - 199
5/5/2011 - 214
5/9/2011 - 212


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 3/31
Goal #2: 200 by 6/15
Goal #3: 190 by 7/1
Final Goal: 180 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.

5/4/11 - 223.0 - Been a bad month. Laziness,sickness, and bad weather.
5/11/11 - 223.4


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

3/25/10 363.5 lbs 
11/18/10 282.4 lbs
3/14/11 297.8 lbs
3/21/11 294.8
4/6/11 287.2
4/14/11 288.4
4/21/11 284.8
4/28/11 283.0 
5/6/11 283.2
5/12/11 278.0

Made good progress over last week. I have hit the trails almost every day. Thank goodness for dry weather.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

3/11/11 334
3/25/11 325
4/9/11 325.2
4/15/11 317.4
4/22/11 320.2
4/29/11 318.4
5/6/11 315.0
5/13/11 311.8

Now we're getting somewhere! I've been doing longer rides, including a 19 mile round trip commute to work.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 27, 2011 219
April 24, 2011 212.8
May 1, 2011 214.4
May 8, 2011 213
May 15, 2011 210.2

Ultimate Goal is 201lbs or less by 8/5/2011.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

43 years old , 6'

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks

I have set my first weight loss goal to be at 235lbs or less by June 2nd which is my 44th birthday.


----------



## Rickco (Mar 15, 2011)

51 years--5'11"---290 yesterday
first of the year I was 320---bought a Rockhopper comp mid March and have been logging miles ever since--25 days in a row today--at least 6 miles a day-up to 15 so far
goal is 200 lbs.
Keep up the great work guys!!!!

Rick


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old. Goal is 215

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/06/2011 256.1
05/06/2011 248.2
05/15/2011 245.5

Haven't ridden in a month. Working out 7 days a week (4 days elliptical, 3 days lifting) and hitting golf balls with free time. 6 inches off waste since january.

Keep it up guys.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 
4/8 282.5
5/15 277 Haven't posted in a while...my life is crazy right now and it will not let up for another month or so at work. I haven't ridden in over a month. But I have been getting up at 4:00 am to workout for the last 3 weeks. It sucks but it's the only time I can get it in. I am hoping to get in a few days of bike to work week. BTW--nice work everyone. Looks like some people are making amazing progress!


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

23 Years old, 5' 10" 

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs
Week 2 05/08/2011 - 245.5lbs
Week 3 05/15/2011 - 243lbs

Goal #1 210lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 190lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been here before but it's time to face the clydesdale music and get my ass in gear to get back below 200. I went from 255 to 195 two years ago but made it back up to 240. I'm bouncing around 235 now.
4/27 235.6
5/15 234.8 not what I call progress, gotta tighten up.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...
2/16 - 209.8 - Finally starting the downward trend once again. Eating goodish, less wine, 45 mile 3400ft roadie ride Sat. One 5 mile 2000ft continuous grade on the ride was good for saddle discipline and reaping spin efforts.
2/23 - 210.2 - No big rides this past weekend. Eating okay... Just too much! Still spinning my ass off!
3/2 - 210.2 WQeight should have been less... It's a localized high from lots of high intensity spin!
3/9 - 205.0 False low... Strep throat diet and no exercise for 7 days. Thus mircotrauma induced swelling is gone (water weight gain) and restricted intake (it hurts too much to eat much). Once antibiotics kick in weight will rise some as I can train and eat. STrep thraot diet is NOT recommended!!! It really EFFIN HURTS to eat ANYTHING!!!:yikes: 
3/16 - 207.2 - Strep gone... throat a tiny bit sore still. Still no cardio. Maybe a ride after work tomorrow... I HOPE!!!! Spin Friday and maybe some semblance of more cardio... Rain for 9 out of the next 10 days...:madman: 
3/23 - 210.4 - I hate the cold rain! It makes riding and running harder...21mile rainy mountain ride with 1800ft of climbing was fun! 
3/30 - 211.6 - Back from a short ski trip! Cardio was pretty good which made skiing MUCH more fun. Diet suffered though... Plenty of work stress... Weather has turned nice... However, I'll have to be content with 5:00am runs and luchtime spins due to little league season... ARGHHHH!
4/6 - 213.4
4/13 - 216.4
4/20 - 214.8
4/27 - 211.0 - I've been MIA. Work and baseball season is killing me! I will persevere! Tryin to run and cycle as much as possible. I haven't been able to spin at all for almost a month! Weather is finally turning. Got out for 5.5 mile run Monday and a 6.2mile run at 5:00am this morning... Diet has been more challenging due to lack of time to get setup up. Now that my basketball season is over Sunday evenings should be available to get food cooked and prepped for each week!  Hopefully I'm "rounding the corner"... More to come...
5/4 - 211.0 - Running and riding... Can't wait for LL season to be over... Gotta give up the wine!:cryin: 
5/11- 211.6 - Previous 2 after 5am runs. No run today injured foot... Got a couple of spins and a good road ride in... No week night glass of wine...
5/18 - 208.6 - Well it's a positive development. I cut the evening wine out except at a fund raiser Sat. evening. I still can't run. I rode 55 road miles Sat. with 5000ft of climbing... Work though!:madman: No spinning and baseball means no evening rides!:madman: Oh! I'm sick! So the weight is lower than it should be. I'm probably dehydrated a bit.

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 
4/8 282.5
5/15 277 (didn't post it but I crept up to ~293 between 4/8 and 5/15)
5/20 275 Had a few minutes so thought I would post. Eating clean, working out, feeling great! Even got in 2 days of commuting to work.


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old. Goal is < 215

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/06/2011 256.1
05/06/2011 248.2
05/22/2011 244.9

Chipping away. 

Keep it up guys.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

43 years old , 6'

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs

I have set my first weight loss goal to be at 235lbs or less by June 2nd on my birthday.
__________________


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

6'4", 32 yrs old. Goal: <200lbs.

3/13/11 227.4
3/20/11 223.8
3/27/11 220.2
4/3/11 221.4
4/10/11 221.2
4/17/11 215.6
4/24/11 217.8
5/1/11 missed
5/8/11 217.6
5/15/11 216.4
5/22/11 211.6

I have my good weeks and bad weeks, but as long as I'm dropping I'm happy. No fancy diet plans or anything just keeping calories in check and trying to do some kind of daily exercise, either biking, jogging, or walking.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been here before but it's time to face the clydesdale music and get my ass in gear to get back below 200. I went from 255 to 195 two years ago but made it back up to 240. I'm bouncing around 235 now.
4/27 235.6
5/15 234.8 not what I call progress, gotta tighten up.
5/22 232.2 Starting to move a little.


----------



## Eric Roach (May 13, 2011)

My stats & beginning weight:

6' 1"
40 years old

5/23/11 = 341.6 lbs


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 27, 2011 219
April 24, 2011 212.8
May 1, 2011 214.4
May 8, 2011 213
May 15, 2011 210.2
May 24, 2011 209.1

Ultimate Goal is 201lbs or less by 8/5/2011.


----------



## bsimons (Sep 5, 2010)

bsimons said:


> I've been around 42 years, but my wife says I'm 12. 259 with a goal of 215. Was 289 1/1/10. More ride and less beer are the key. The problem in the less beer part.


5/24 - 234.3


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...
2/16 - 209.8 - Finally starting the downward trend once again. Eating goodish, less wine, 45 mile 3400ft roadie ride Sat. One 5 mile 2000ft continuous grade on the ride was good for saddle discipline and reaping spin efforts.
2/23 - 210.2 - No big rides this past weekend. Eating okay... Just too much! Still spinning my ass off!
3/2 - 210.2 WQeight should have been less... It's a localized high from lots of high intensity spin!
3/9 - 205.0 False low... Strep throat diet and no exercise for 7 days. Thus mircotrauma induced swelling is gone (water weight gain) and restricted intake (it hurts too much to eat much). Once antibiotics kick in weight will rise some as I can train and eat. STrep thraot diet is NOT recommended!!! It really EFFIN HURTS to eat ANYTHING!!!:yikes: 
3/16 - 207.2 - Strep gone... throat a tiny bit sore still. Still no cardio. Maybe a ride after work tomorrow... I HOPE!!!! Spin Friday and maybe some semblance of more cardio... Rain for 9 out of the next 10 days...:madman: 
3/23 - 210.4 - I hate the cold rain! It makes riding and running harder...21mile rainy mountain ride with 1800ft of climbing was fun! 
3/30 - 211.6 - Back from a short ski trip! Cardio was pretty good which made skiing MUCH more fun. Diet suffered though... Plenty of work stress... Weather has turned nice... However, I'll have to be content with 5:00am runs and luchtime spins due to little league season... ARGHHHH!
4/6 - 213.4
4/13 - 216.4
4/20 - 214.8
4/27 - 211.0 - I've been MIA. Work and baseball season is killing me! I will persevere! Tryin to run and cycle as much as possible. I haven't been able to spin at all for almost a month! Weather is finally turning. Got out for 5.5 mile run Monday and a 6.2mile run at 5:00am this morning... Diet has been more challenging due to lack of time to get setup up. Now that my basketball season is over Sunday evenings should be available to get food cooked and prepped for each week!  Hopefully I'm "rounding the corner"... More to come...
5/4 - 211.0 - Running and riding... Can't wait for LL season to be over... Gotta give up the wine!:cryin: 
5/11- 211.6 - Previous 2 after 5am runs. No run today injured foot... Got a couple of spins and a good road ride in... No week night glass of wine...
5/18 - 208.6 - Well it's a positive development. I cut the evening wine out except at a fund raiser Sat. evening. I still can't run. I rode 55 road miles Sat. with 5000ft of climbing... Work though!:madman: No spinning and baseball means no evening rides!:madman: Oh! I'm sick! So the weight is lower than it should be. I'm probably dehydrated a bit.
5/25 - 208.6 - One spin and 55/5000 loop and a full weekend chasing kids. Diet is good. No Wine... Seems to make a big difference. Must be a metabolism thing because it's not calories...

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## execute.method (May 20, 2011)

*I wanna join in!*

Well, I am well on my way, but I just don't know how much right now....
I am 5'11" and currently in the neighborhood of 250lbs.

12/2006 - 178 <-- weight training 6 days a week, but I was hyperthyroid from stress and depression. i lost a lot of muscle mass, even though I was training hard.

fast forward:
1/12/2011 - 278 <-- started eating right and taking some iodine, which may have contributed to things (hypothyroid)
3/07/2011 - 248 <-- making progress
4/08/2011 - 256 <-- broke my face on 3/15, and was in pretty bad shape. (work accident). According to my test, I have approx. 30% body fat and 202lbs of lean mass, so my goal is set at about 200lbs.

5/25/2011 - ??? <-- Scale's broken. :-( I've been working out 3 days a week and eating even better! I feel a lot better, but I actually gained about an inch back on my waist, but I believe it to be muscle mass under the fat, as I am looking a lot better in the mirror.

I am getting ready to build a rigid SS and get into shape a lot faster.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Fall 04: 310
June 05: 260
Jan 08: 315
Aug 08: 255

3/11/11 334
3/25/11 325
4/9/11 325.2
4/15/11 317.4
4/22/11 320.2
4/29/11 318.4
5/6/11 315.0
5/13/11 311.8
5/20/11 310.8
5/27/11 306.6

I haven't been on the bike since last Friday, but the weight keeps coming off. I had a 63 mile week last week, a recovery week due to weather and work. Hopefully next week can be a 70 mile week.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 
4/8 282.5
5/15 277 
5/20 275
5/27 273.7 Still slammin' at work but still working out and eating pretty healthy. Hoping to get in a road ride one day this weekend.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Goal met*

43 years old , 6'

Start of:

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs

I have set my first weight loss goal to be at or below 235lbs by June 2nd on my birthday.
__________________


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old. 

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/06/2011 256.1
05/06/2011 248.2
05/30/2011 242.8

Chipping away. 

Heading toward 200.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 27, 2011 219
April 24, 2011 212.8
May 1, 2011 214.4
May 8, 2011 213
May 15, 2011 210.2
May 24, 2011 209.1
May 30, 2011 210.6

Ultimate Goal is 201lbs or less by 8/5/2011.


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

23 Years old, 5' 10" 

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs
Week 2 05/08/2011 - 245.5lbs
Week 3 05/15/2011 - 243lbs
Week 4 05/22/2011 Vacation
Week 5 05/29/2011 - 240lbs

Goal #1 210lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 190lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## Eric Roach (May 13, 2011)

6' 1"
40 years old

5/23/11 = 341.6 lbs 
5/31/11 = 338.8 lbs


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
************************************************************************
1/13/2010? - 296.8 - First real "weigh-in"
11/3/2010 - 203.8 - Lowest weekly weigh-in weight for 2010
12/22/2010 - 209.4 - Final weekly weigh-in for 2010
************************************************************************
It's new year for fresh starts and new targets!
1/5/2011 - 209.4 - Let's get it on!
1/12 - 210.2 - Been spinning my ass off. Eating okay. Haven't dropped the evening wine yet. Too much home stress... Focus isn't cranked up yet...
1/19 - 210.6 - Still struggling to get routines down. Work is really getting in the way... Diet isn't perfect either... Not too much crap. Just too much food!:madman: 
1/26 - 212.6 - Acckkk! I'm working my ass off and weight is going up... Modifying diet... No more almonds and cut vino consumption. Increase in muscle mass could be a part of the problem... I hope!
2/2 - 211.0 - Almonds are gone. My waist line is definitely not up much from when I was 203... Training has been good. 52.5miles/4400ft road ride Sat. Family stress is not letting me manage vino!:madman: 
2/9 - 211.0 No progress. Super bowl, no big rides... The same weight and waist line are okay. Hoping to get a good climbing ride in this weekend... I'm still spinning and running as much as possible...
2/16 - 209.8 - Finally starting the downward trend once again. Eating goodish, less wine, 45 mile 3400ft roadie ride Sat. One 5 mile 2000ft continuous grade on the ride was good for saddle discipline and reaping spin efforts.
2/23 - 210.2 - No big rides this past weekend. Eating okay... Just too much! Still spinning my ass off!
3/2 - 210.2 WQeight should have been less... It's a localized high from lots of high intensity spin!
3/9 - 205.0 False low... Strep throat diet and no exercise for 7 days. Thus mircotrauma induced swelling is gone (water weight gain) and restricted intake (it hurts too much to eat much). Once antibiotics kick in weight will rise some as I can train and eat. STrep thraot diet is NOT recommended!!! It really EFFIN HURTS to eat ANYTHING!!!:yikes: 
3/16 - 207.2 - Strep gone... throat a tiny bit sore still. Still no cardio. Maybe a ride after work tomorrow... I HOPE!!!! Spin Friday and maybe some semblance of more cardio... Rain for 9 out of the next 10 days...:madman: 
3/23 - 210.4 - I hate the cold rain! It makes riding and running harder...21mile rainy mountain ride with 1800ft of climbing was fun! 
3/30 - 211.6 - Back from a short ski trip! Cardio was pretty good which made skiing MUCH more fun. Diet suffered though... Plenty of work stress... Weather has turned nice... However, I'll have to be content with 5:00am runs and luchtime spins due to little league season... ARGHHHH!
4/6 - 213.4
4/13 - 216.4
4/20 - 214.8
4/27 - 211.0 - I've been MIA. Work and baseball season is killing me! I will persevere! Tryin to run and cycle as much as possible. I haven't been able to spin at all for almost a month! Weather is finally turning. Got out for 5.5 mile run Monday and a 6.2mile run at 5:00am this morning... Diet has been more challenging due to lack of time to get setup up. Now that my basketball season is over Sunday evenings should be available to get food cooked and prepped for each week!  Hopefully I'm "rounding the corner"... More to come...
5/4 - 211.0 - Running and riding... Can't wait for LL season to be over... Gotta give up the wine!:cryin: 
5/11- 211.6 - Previous 2 after 5am runs. No run today injured foot... Got a couple of spins and a good road ride in... No week night glass of wine...
5/18 - 208.6 - Well it's a positive development. I cut the evening wine out except at a fund raiser Sat. evening. I still can't run. I rode 55 road miles Sat. with 5000ft of climbing... Work though!:madman: No spinning and baseball means no evening rides!:madman: Oh! I'm sick! So the weight is lower than it should be. I'm probably dehydrated a bit.
5/25 - 208.6 - One spin and 55/5000 loop and a full weekend chasing kids. Diet is good. No Wine... Seems to make a big difference. Must be a metabolism thing because it's not calories...
6/1 - 210.0 - ??? I was at 208 and 207 for the last couple of days... It's an anomaly. I should be down more next week. The scale won't lie. No riding though Life keeps getting in the way. I want to get out this weekend and we're expecting more cold rain. I can't believe this CA weather!!!

New goals
4/1 - 200
10/1 - 190 Stretch goal for Fondo time!


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 
4/8 282.5
5/15 277 
5/20 275
5/27 273.7
6/2 271.5 I am posting a day early but I don't think I'll be able to post tomorrow. Still a little less than the 1% I strive for each week, but I'll take it. Next week my work life should return to "normal" (read: only 10 hour days) and I am hoping to start riding to work again. Looking forward to being sub-270 lbs soon!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 6/20
Goal #2: 200 by 7/20
Goal #3: 190 by 8/20
Final Goal: 180 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.

5/4/11 - 223.0 - Been a bad month. Laziness,sickness, and bad weather.
5/11/11 - 223.4 

6/2/11 - 223.8 - Not as consistent with this as I'd like. Really need to get my diet in check, this is frustrating. Adjusted my goals...again:madmax:


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

3/11/11 334
3/25/11 325
4/9/11 325.2
4/15/11 317.4
4/22/11 320.2
4/29/11 318.4
5/6/11 315.0
5/13/11 311.8
5/20/11 310.8
5/27/11 306.6

6/03/11 311.0

A week sick & off the bike hasn't been good for me.


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old. 

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/03/2011 258.9
05/03/2011 253.3
06/04/2011 240.7

Chipping away. 

Heading toward 200.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

3/13/11 227.4
3/20/11 223.8
3/27/11 220.2
4/3/11 221.4
4/10/11 221.2
4/17/11 215.6
4/24/11 217.8
5/1/11 missed
5/8/11 217.6
5/15/11 216.4
5/22/11 211.6
5/29/11 212.8
6/5/11 212.6


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

23 Years old, 5' 10" 

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs
Week 2 05/08/2011 - 245.5lbs
Week 3 05/15/2011 - 243lbs
Week 4 05/22/2011 Vacation
Week 5 05/29/2011 - 240lbs
Week 6 06/05/2001 - 240Ibs

Goal #1 210lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 190lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## lca1502 (Dec 13, 2010)

6/6- 290. Flatted 5 times in 2 weeks. I gotta get Low!


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 
4/8 282.5
5/15 277 
5/20 275
5/27 273.7
6/2 271.5
6/10 267.5. Good week. Worked out hard. Haven't been under 270 in a long while. Feels good. Looking forward to seeing the 250s in a few weeks.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

3/11/11 334
4/9/11 325.2
4/22/11 320.2
5/6/11 315.0
5/20/11 310.8
5/27/11 306.6
6/03/11 311.0

6/10/11 304.2

At least my rollercoaster ride is going down? I have lost 30 lbs now!


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Excellent job, guys!

6'0" 39 years old. 

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/03/2011 258.9
05/03/2011 253.3
06/03/2011 243.1
06/10/2011 239.6

Off to the beach for a week. Hoping to get through unscathed.

Heading toward 200.


----------



## AndremG (Jun 9, 2011)

Fantastic job, everyone. Makes me want to get on a bike!

47 years old
5'-10" or maybe a little taller
248.6 in my nickers
31% body fat (total of 77 lbs of ugly fat)

I figure I've got about 50 to lose. Would love to see the underside of 200. That would put me at about 14% body fat (all else equal). Guess I better get pedaling!


----------



## rednow (Jul 21, 2005)

33 Years old - 6' 1"
Next goal 230 next week
Goal Weight 185 
3/06/2011 - 250lbs
4/03/2011 - 248lbs
4/10/2011 - 243lbs
4/17/2011 - 242lbs (Busy week at work)
4/24/2011 - 243lbs
5/01/2011 - 241lbs
5/08/2011 - 244lbs 
6/10/2011 - 238lbs


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

*NinjaBkr's update*

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274lbs
06/05/2011 - 272lbs
06/12/2011 - 269lbs


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

*First Weight Loss Goal Met - 45LBS GONE!!!!*

*Well I conquered my goal of losing 45lbs by my 44th birthday on June 2nd. Kicked it right in the butt and hit 232lbs several days before.
Basically going from approx. 280lbs down to 235lbs.

For the last couple of weeks I have taken a small break from the stricter dieting and surprisingly have maintained about 232-235lbs without really trying too awfully hard. The weather has been alot hotter so I am drinking more water and sweating it out much more I guess.

Here is my run below:*

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs = BEAT my June 2 Goal by 3lbs :thumbsup:

*I plan to update with my weight and new goals by next weekend. I am adding more protein to my diet and will be trying even less carbs. I could carry 235lbs @ 6 feet tall all day long when I was in my 20's. But I figure I need to drop at least 20lbs more now.*


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

I believe this is my first weigh-in. Keep in mind that my current weight is around 20# less than at the same point last year, but up 17 from last November when the bikes went into storage for the winter. I typically pack on "Winter Weight" in an effort to keep a little warmer and then try to lose it through riding. Haha. Had gotten down to 215 before I had some extensive oral surgery last fall and lost a little more afterward, but quickly discovered eating pizza wasn't as difficult as i had hoped. So it is now time again to cut out the junk and the Mt. Dew and ride more.

5'11", 38 years old.
6-12-11=232.4


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

*How?*



Jandy said:


> 41yrs Old - 6'
> 
> June 27, 2010 382lbs
> July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
> ...


Great results! Can you share your routine?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

*Very impressive!*

These are excellent results! May I ask you about your workout routine and diet?

Thanks so much.

[UOTE=Shocker99;8138742]*Well I conquered my goal of losing 45lbs by my 44th birthday on June 2nd. Kicked it right in the butt and hit 232lbs several days before.
Basically going from approx. 280lbs down to 235lbs.

For the last couple of weeks I have taken a small break from the stricter dieting and surprisingly have maintained about 232-235lbs without really trying too awfully hard. The weather has been alot hotter so I am drinking more water and sweating it out much more I guess.

Here is my run below:*

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs = BEAT my June 2 Goal by 3lbs :thumbsup:

*I plan to update with my weight and new goals by next weekend. I am adding more protein to my diet and will be trying even less carbs. I could carry 235lbs @ 6 feet tall all day long when I was in my 20's. But I figure I need to drop at least 20lbs more now.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

NinjaBkr said:


> These are excellent results! May I ask you about your workout routine and diet?
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the kind words NinjaBkr. It is part of what helps keep me motivated. It is such a great feeling when people I work with or run into from time to time notice something is different about me. Im like, "Yeah, I just dropped 45lbs" :arf: Hopefully that will be something that you will experience as well.

When I was browsing the "weigh-ins" earlier today I did notice that we were kinda in the same ballpark weight, height, and age-wise.

For me, something just clicked in February of this year and I decided to start eating healthier again. After the first 20lbs dropped, I was in my garage one day and I decided to jump on my mt bike for a ride. Once again, something clicked, and I decided that this was gonna be the tool that I use to help with my weight loss goals. I can remember how I good I felt after that first 7 mile ride one evening. It almost seemed too easy but I knew something was about to happen. 

I have recently incorporated light "weight-lifting" into my routine but MOST of my weight loss has come from eating cleaner and riding my bike 3 to 4 times a week, ranging from 5-10 miles, with sometimes a few more miles thrown in. I have been lucky to not experience much discomfort(other than butt getting used to the saddle for 2 weeks) and have actually enjoyed every ride quite a bit.

I am a very picky eater. Almost no vegetables and it sucks. But that is what I deal with.

I started by cutting out almost ALL of my bread in the beginning. I may have a sandwich ever other day and it was NOW on whole wheat. Almost no red meat or pork either. I generally ate chicken breasts/tenders. Quite a bit of grilled tilapia and sometimes tuna and shrimp. I'd side it with a baked potato or brown rice. Keeping portion size small to moderate. I was eating so often that I never really got hungry. When I would get the munchies later at night, instead of a sandwich, chips, and a soda, I switched to either a non-fat yogurt or any of the 100 calorie snacks that are out there. I FINALLY kicked the sodas and drink ALOT more water now. All of these things were gradually incorporated as I reached small plateau's. Which in turn kept me losing weight.

By weighing almost everyday I can monitor what is happening to my body by what I eat. I can sometimes have a "cheat" meal with no ill effects now. Which is really neat. I do know it takes fat to burn fat. And as long as you are not putting bad food in your body on a constant basis you can get away with it. I prefer to keep meals fairly clean though and stay away from sugar when at all possible. Now instead of having servings of bad food I may have 1 bite. Sometimes just looking at it is enough. :nono:

The best part is the brand new bike I just built and being able to actually enjoy it. Having the strength to ride whenever I want is a huge plus.

PM me if have any other questions. Id be happy to help however I can.

Best of luck to you. I'll be watching. :thumbsup:*


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs
Week 2 05/08/2011 - 245.5lbs
Week 3 05/15/2011 - 243lbs
Week 4 05/22/2011 Vacation
Week 5 05/29/2011 - 240lbs
Week 6 06/05/2001 - 240Ibs
Week 7 06/12/2011 - 237lbs

Goal #1 210lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 190lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

*Thanks Shocker*

Shocker,
This is very helpful. I will try to follow your example.

Thanks for putting it out there. Have a great start into the week.

NB


Shocker99 said:


> *Thanks for the kind words NinjaBkr. It is part of what helps keep me motivated. It is such a great feeling when people I work with or run into from time to time notice something is different about me. Im like, "Yeah, I just dropped 45lbs" :arf: Hopefully that will be something that you will experience as well.
> 
> When I was browsing the "weigh-ins" earlier today I did notice that we were kinda in the same ballpark weight, height, and age-wise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moron626 (Jun 7, 2011)

First time here. I was 250 back in 2008. Got down to 195 back in February.

Official weigh in at the gym.

Height = 6'1"
Weight
6/11/2011 - 210


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

3/13/11 227.4
3/20/11 223.8
3/27/11 220.2
4/3/11 221.4
4/10/11 221.2
4/17/11 215.6
4/24/11 217.8
5/1/11 missed
5/8/11 217.6
5/15/11 216.4
5/22/11 211.6
5/29/11 212.8
6/5/11 212.6 
6/12/11 211.0

I ate really bad last week (as in lots of pizza) but still dropped 1.6 lbs. This week my goal is to eat better and I have a little casual local mountain bike race I'll be doing on Wednesday.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 6/20
Goal #2: 200 by 7/17
Goal #3: 190 by 8/17
Final Goal: 180 by my wedding on 9/17

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.
5/4/11 - 223.0 - Been a bad month. Laziness,sickness, and bad weather.
5/11/11 - 223.4
6/2/11 - 223.8 - Not as consistent with this as I'd like. Really need to get my diet in check, this is frustrating. Adjusted my goals...again
6/12/11 - 224.0 - Diet still needs a ton of work. I think I'll be good once that happens. :\


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 
4/8 282.5
5/15 277 
5/20 275
5/27 273.7
6/2 271.5
6/10 267.5
6/16 264.5 Right were I wanted to be (I aim for 1-1.5% loss each week). Considering this was an off week for me lifting, I am even more pleased. Seeing the pounds drop is a great motivator. The mirror and how my clothes fit are even better. 

Congrats on hitting your goal Shocker99!


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

mgreene said:


> Congrats on hitting your goal Shocker99!


Thank you and thanks for noticing. In fact, Im grillin' a chicken breast right now.......:thumbsup:

Congrats on you knocking 20lbs off your frame as well. 20-25lbs is when I really started noticing changes too. Seems you have hit your stride w/ May & June being strong for you and the weight is coming off faster. Stay focused and when the next 20lbs come off you will look and feel like a new man. Thats when family & peers start noticing much more too. It really is inspiring and definately a boost to your ego.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
December 26, 2010 252.6 
January 30, 2011 238.4
February 27, 2011 225.6
March 27, 2011 219
April 24, 2011 212.8
May 30, 2011 210.6
June 19, 2011 205.8 Missed a few weeks due to surgery. Did not want to get on the scale until I could get back to exercising again.

Ultimate Goal is 201lbs or less by 8/5/2011.


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

Starting my weight loss in January 2011.
6' 2" -- 230 lbs

Started on Paleo Diet for Athletes, not 100% compliant, but pretty damn close. Bike every chance I get and mix in the gym once or once every other week.

Weight as of this morning (6/19/2011) -- 185 lbs

Participated in my first race in May, the Hammerhead 100, did the 25 mile option and placed 14th out of 66 riders in that group. My new race frame is enroute and I'm going to race in the Florida XC Series starting in September.

Has anyone else found this to be a little addictive?


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274lbs
06/05/2011 - 272lbs
06/12/2011 - 269lbs 
06/19/2011 - 270lbs


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

3/13/11 227.4
3/20/11 223.8
3/27/11 220.2
4/3/11 221.4
4/10/11 221.2
4/17/11 215.6
4/24/11 217.8
5/1/11 missed
5/8/11 217.6
5/15/11 216.4
5/22/11 211.6
5/29/11 212.8
6/5/11 212.6
6/12/11 211.0
6/20/1 213.0 (Doh! Not sure why, worked pretty hard this week)


----------



## coweater58 (Jun 18, 2010)

when i first started to ride around 3 years ago i was 297 and that summer dropped to 265, but then college stared again and had no time to ride. Three years later I'm back up for 301.
now i stared to ride to work and eating better and other exercise. First week done and feeling better already 

6' 4" 301lbs age 22

6-13-11 301.4lbs
6-20-11 294.8lbs


----------



## rednow (Jul 21, 2005)

33 Years old - 6' 1"
Next goal 230 next week
Goal Weight 185 
3/06/2011 - 250lbs
4/03/2011 - 248lbs
4/10/2011 - 243lbs
4/17/2011 - 242lbs (Busy week at work)
4/24/2011 - 243lbs
5/01/2011 - 241lbs
5/08/2011 - 244lbs 
6/10/2011 - 238lbs
6/19/2011 - 236lbs


----------



## sburnett (Jun 7, 2011)

23 Years old - 6'0"
257 lbs. Here we go.


----------



## Rob41 (Apr 7, 2008)

Dang man!!!! I wish I read this section when i signed up on mtbr. I thought it was just for tall riders. I'm 5'9" , 37 years old, and as of April 2011 I weighed in at 267lbs. I'm now at 236lbs. I used to be an avid rider (10-11 years ago) and now getting back into it. I have cut my carbs and calorie intake. I try to ride for 1 - 2 hours a day and 30 min of weight training. I'm working on making my diet more discipline. Reading this forum as helped a lot. Thanks guys and good luck on your quest as well.


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jandy, glad to see you back. Keep it up!!!

6'0" 39 years old. 

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/03/2011 258.9
05/03/2011 253.3
06/03/2011 243.1
06/10/2011 239.6
06/21/2011 237.7

Heading toward 200.


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs
Week 2 05/08/2011 - 245.5lbs
Week 3 05/15/2011 - 243lbs
Week 4 05/22/2011 Vacation
Week 5 05/29/2011 - 240lbs
Week 6 06/05/2001 - 240Ibs
Week 7 06/12/2011 - 237lbs
Week 8 06/20/2011 - 238lbs Need to get back on my diet, and it needs to stop raining

Goal #1 210lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 190lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

mnardo72 said:


> Heading toward 200.





dsshotte said:


> Goal #2 190lbs by 05/01/2012


So you guys have set goals for "The Clyde No More" class ??? 

Were gonna miss you fellas.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 
4/8 282.5
5/15 277 
5/20 275
5/27 273.7
6/2 271.5
6/10 267.5
6/16 264.5
6/24 262.5 I was actually 261 this morning but I think I was a little dehydrated. Good week...got a couple road rides in over the weekend. Have a 30 miler scheduled for this Sunday. 

No chance of me ever dropping under 200. Clyde for life.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

3/11/11 334
4/9/11 325.2
4/22/11 320.2
5/6/11 315.0
5/20/11 310.8
5/27/11 306.6
6/03/11 311.0
6/10/11 304.2
6/17/11 313.0

6/24/11 306.4

The rollercoaster ride continues....


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old. 

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/03/2011 258.9
05/03/2011 253.3
06/03/2011 243.1
06/10/2011 239.6
06/21/2011 237.7
06/25/2011 236.0

Next goal: hit 229 by 07/23

Ultimate goal: 199 by 01/03/12.


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

6'2" 235lbs started in january at 247lbs. looking to get down around 200.


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs
Week 2 05/08/2011 - 245.5lbs
Week 3 05/15/2011 - 243lbs
Week 4 05/22/2011 Vacation
Week 5 05/29/2011 - 240lbs
Week 6 06/05/2001 - 240Ibs
Week 7 06/12/2011 - 237lbs
Week 8 06/20/2011 - 238lbs Need to get back on my diet, and it needs to stop raining
Week 9 06/26/2011 - 233.5lbs

Goal #1 210lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 190lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## Spartan14 (Aug 17, 2010)

double post


----------



## Spartan14 (Aug 17, 2010)

5'-10" 215# Bodybuilding Beef-Train. I train to be Stronger AND Faster not Stronger OR Faster. Currently I just do Xterra Triathlons and trail races though I might consider some type of XC or Mountain bike race so long as Its short enough to be done without fear of losing weight. My goal is to be as muscular as possible while still finishing in the middle of the pack. I figure who wants to win a race if you have to be one of those skinny people.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

3/13/11 227.4
3/20/11 223.8
3/27/11 220.2
4/3/11 221.4
4/10/11 221.2
4/17/11 215.6
4/24/11 217.8
5/1/11 missed
5/8/11 217.6
5/15/11 216.4
5/22/11 211.6
5/29/11 212.8
6/5/11 212.6
6/12/11 211.0
6/20/1 213.0
6/26/11 209.5 (different scale)
7/3/11 209.4
7/10/11 209.8
7/18/11 211.6
7/24/11 204.4 I cheated because I was sick with the stomach flu and hardly ate anything


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok, I'll jump in. 44yrs old and 5'11". Started riding again to lose the weight and as of this week am at 258lb, down from 280 last year. Just had a full physical and the dr had me do a GHTT. Came back I am type 2. So I now some extra incentive to get my mileage up and weight down.


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

*Update 2*

Ok... so I haven't exactly been updating this.

07/01/2011, Current weight: 223... race season is in full swing, lbs are melting (in the Texas heat)...


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old. 

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/03/2011 258.9
05/03/2011 253.3
06/03/2011 243.1
07/03/2011 239.1

Heading toward 200.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well alright, I guess this is a good time to move everything into phase 2 of this wonderful journey. Ive basically dropped approx. 50lbs and maintained the weight loss for about a month now. My 44th birthday was June 2nd and I have eaten a steak, had few beers, some pizza, bacon, and even some ice cream, and have been able to maintain 232lbs-235lbs. It really has been a fantastic feeling. Keep in mind I have been riding as much as possible and have NOT let this heat kick my butt. I think it helps.

My plan is to do 30 rides in 30 days come hell or highwater. Right now I am 3 rides in and started July 1st. It wasnt planned, just happened. So now is as good as time as any to throw down the challenge.

I did 7 miles of singletrack on Day 1. Turned out 12 miles on the road Day 2. Went back and did another 7 miles of singletrack today(Day 3). Day 4 will be my first early morning road ride. Which means I have to do the often dreaded, often failed, wake up about an hour earlier, and start a new workout program.

I need you guys to help keep me squared away and motivated. I am gonna go w/ a 17 lbs pound weight loss goal which will bring me down to 215lbs.

Another long term goal of mind is to get a "set of abs" for myself. Never had them before. But my 8 year old son & I joke around about it from time to time.

_________________________________

Start of:

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs

*After LOSING just about 50lbs and taking a 1 Month Break it is time to start Round 2

*July 3rd 2011 --- 232lbs*

*******


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274lbs
06/05/2011 - 272lbs
06/12/2011 - 269lbs 
06/19/2011 - 270lbs 
06/26/2011 - 270lbs
07/03/2011 - 269lbs (implement more changes now)


----------



## rednow (Jul 21, 2005)

33 Years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 190
3/06/2011 - 250lbs
4/03/2011 - 248lbs
4/10/2011 - 243lbs
4/17/2011 - 242lbs (Busy week at work)
4/24/2011 - 243lbs
5/01/2011 - 241lbs
5/08/2011 - 244lbs 
6/10/2011 - 238lbs
6/19/2011 - 236lbs 
7/04/2011- 234lbs


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs
Week 2 05/08/2011 - 245.5lbs
Week 3 05/15/2011 - 243lbs
Week 4 05/22/2011 Vacation
Week 5 05/29/2011 - 240lbs
Week 6 06/05/2001 - 240Ibs
Week 7 06/12/2011 - 237lbs
Week 8 06/20/2011 - 238lbs Need to get back on my diet, and it needs to stop raining
Week 9 06/26/2011 - 233.5lbs
Week 10 07/03/2011 - 234lbs

Goal #1 210lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 190lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## bsimons (Sep 5, 2010)

bsimons said:


> I found out on 3/20 that I am a type 2 diabetic. Now weight loss is a must do. Down to 247 as of today with an adjusted target of 210. I haven't had a beer in 2 week. I'm going to miss that.
> 
> 1/1/10 - 289
> 3/20/11 - 247
> ...


Goal #2 - 200 12/31/11


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Got some press. Down to 235 from 302. 200 by end of year.

All your success stories have kept me motivated! Thank you.

http://www.delawareonline.com/artic...es-300-pounds-former-athlete-made-commitment-


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats fantastic Mike. :thumbsup:

There's a little motivation for you, huh??


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

44yrs old, 5'11" 
Goal weight 200

7/1/11 258
7/8/11 251.5


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 
4/8 282.5
5/15 277 
5/20 275
5/27 273.7
6/2 271.5
6/10 267.5
6/16 264.5
6/24 262.5
7/8 259.9 Yeah, I'm claiming that sub-260 even if only by a drink of water! Two weeks with a business trip to Vegas and vacation in San Diego...I'll take a 2.6 pound drop with a smile. Been riding a little, not as much as I would like, and all of it on the road. But I'll take what I can get. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274.0 lbs
06/26/2011 - 270.0 lbs
07/03/2011 - 269.0 lbs 
07/10/2011 - 266.4 lbs This week was not bad considering I had hardly any time for work outs due to business travel. Will jump on my bike in a few.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

44 years young at 6' tall

*Round 1*

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs = BEAT my June 2 Goal by 3lbs

*Round 2*

Week 1 ---- 07/02/2011 - 232lbs
Week 2 ---- 07/09/2011 - 233lbs

I have ridden my bike everyday in July so far. (10 rides in 10 days)

My goal this month is 30 rides in 30 days as well as hopefully breaking into the high 220's very soon.


----------



## rednow (Jul 21, 2005)

33 Years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 190
3/06/2011 - 250lbs
4/03/2011 - 248lbs
4/10/2011 - 243lbs
4/17/2011 - 242lbs (Busy week at work)
4/24/2011 - 243lbs
5/01/2011 - 241lbs
5/08/2011 - 244lbs 
6/10/2011 - 238lbs
6/19/2011 - 236lbs 
7/04/2011- 234lbs
7/10/2011 - 233lbs


----------



## kuykendallc (May 30, 2011)

29 - 6'4"

None of the weight loss is from biking. I will hopefully get my bike this week and hopefully will see the weight continue to drop. I have not been as strict on my diet and my weight stagnation for the past month shows that.

Goal Weight range 235-250. 
Jan 7, 2011	328.7
Jan 12, 2001	323.6
Jan 17, 2011	318
Jan 24, 2011	318.6
Jan 31, 2011	314.9
Feb 4, 2011	310.1
Feb 7, 2011	308
Feb 14, 2011	306.1
Feb 21, 2011	301.6
Mar 1, 2011	301
Mar 4, 2011	299.3
Mar 8, 2011	300.8
Mar 15, 2011	298.1
Mar 21, 2011	297.3
Mar 28, 2011	295.2
Apr 4, 2011	297.1
Apr 12, 2011	287.9
Apr 18, 2011	289.6
Apr 25, 2011	284.4
May 3, 2011	286.7
May 10, 2011	284.7
May 16, 2011	281.3
May 23, 2011	281.3
Jun 6, 2011	277.3
Jun 13, 2011	275.9
Jun 20, 2011	277.7
Jun 27, 2011	275.8
Jul 6, 2011	275.4

Next weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## coweater58 (Jun 18, 2010)

6' 4" 301lbs age 22, goal 250-265 

06-13-11 301.4lbs
06-20-11 294.8lbs 
06-27-11 295.8lbs
07-04-11 297.3lbs (went off diet and didn't ride much)
07-11-11 292.8lbs


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

dirty_sohc said:


> the plain and simple is i'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. Broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things i wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.
> 
> 7-1-11: 270.6 lbs


7-8-11: 272.4

and yes, I know I'm doing it wrong. Not sure how I gained. Oh well, that was just my first week anyway.


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

7-7-2011 338.1 
I am so glad that I started looking at these posts!!


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

anesthesia-matt said:


> Starting my weight loss in January 2011.
> 6' 2" -- 230 lbs
> 
> Started on Paleo Diet for Athletes, not 100% compliant, but pretty damn close. Bike every chance I get and mix in the gym once or once every other week.
> ...


I am so addicted to biking, I am almost ashamed....


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs
Week 2 05/08/2011 - 245.5lbs
Week 3 05/15/2011 - 243lbs
Week 4 05/22/2011 Vacation
Week 5 05/29/2011 - 240lbs
Week 6 06/05/2001 - 240Ibs
Week 7 06/12/2011 - 237lbs
Week 8 06/20/2011 - 238lbs Need to get back on my diet, and it needs to stop raining
Week 9 06/26/2011 - 233.5lbs
Week 10 07/03/2011 - 234lbs
Week 11 07/10/2011 - 231lbs

Goal #1 210lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 190lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## kuykendallc (May 30, 2011)

kuykendallc said:


> 29 - 6'4"
> 
> None of the weight loss is from biking. I will hopefully get my bike this week and hopefully will see the weight continue to drop. I have not been as strict on my diet and my weight stagnation for the past month shows that.
> 
> ...


Jul 11, 2011 273.7


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 7/17
Goal #2: 200 by 8/17
Goal #3: 190 by 9/17
Final Goal: 180 by Christmas 

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.
5/4/11 - 223.0 - Been a bad month. Laziness,sickness, and bad weather.
5/11/11 - 223.4
6/2/11 - 223.8 - Not as consistent with this as I'd like. Really need to get my diet in check, this is frustrating. Adjusted my goals...again
6/12/11 - 224.0 - Diet still needs a ton of work. I think I'll be good once that happens. :\ 
7/12/11 - 222.3 - Yeah...so much for weekly...setting up a reminder on my phone. Gotta make this happen. No Excuses.


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

42 yo, 5'11", 218#.
I'm down 12 lbs on my way to 200!:thumbsup:

I don't ride enough so I had to break down and start dieting too, (the lbs. don't shed as quickly as they used too). Flat Belly diet is working for me...time for some MUFAS!!


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

dirty_sohc said:


> the plain and simple is i'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. Broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things i wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.
> 
> Goal: 235 by october 2011
> 215 by january 2012
> ...


7-15-11: 270.4


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

7/1/11 258
7/8/11 251.5
7/15/11 247


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
*Goal #1: 220 pounds by 7/17 - DONE 7/15*
Goal #2: 200 by 8/17
Goal #3: 190 by 9/17
Final Goal: 180 by Christmas

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.
5/4/11 - 223.0 - Been a bad month. Laziness,sickness, and bad weather.
5/11/11 - 223.4
6/2/11 - 223.8 - Not as consistent with this as I'd like. Really need to get my diet in check, this is frustrating. Adjusted my goals...again
6/12/11 - 224.0 - Diet still needs a ton of work. I think I'll be good once that happens. :\
7/12/11 - 222.3 - Yeah...so much for weekly...setting up a reminder on my phone. Gotta make this happen. No Excuses. 
*7/15/11 - 219.8 *


----------



## mmreed (Jul 16, 2011)

im at my highest ever - 335. OUCH


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

44 years young at 6' tall

Round 1

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - *278lbs*

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs = BEAT my June 2 Goal by 3lbs

Round 2

Week 1 ---- 07/02/2011 - 232lbs
Week 2 ---- 07/09/2011 - 233lbs
Week 3 ---- 07/16/2011 - *229lbs*

______________________________________

I have ridden my bike everyday in July so far. (15 rides in 15 days)

My goal this month is 30 rides in 30 days. Day 14 and 15 was in a slight rain. Kept it to 3 miles.

The "actual" weight is getting tougher to take off. However, I have noticed that my waist is still getting smaller. :thumbsup: I have not yet set a "weight-loss" goal for Round 2. I cant imagine shooting for less than 215lbs. Thats pretty light for me, even at 6' tall.


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274.0 lbs
06/26/2011 - 270.0 lbs
07/03/2011 - 269.0 lbs 
07/10/2011 - 266.4 lbs 
07/17/2011 - 265.2 lbs

It's great to see that the weight goes down. BUT, I had worked out everyday last week, either Taekwondo or on the bike. So, I am scratching my head a little bit. Let's see what happens next week. Heading out for a bike ride now ...


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

NinjaBkr said:


> It's great to see that the weight goes down. BUT, I had worked out everyday last week, either Taekwondo or on the bike. So, I am scratching my head a little bit. Let's see what happens next week. Heading out for a bike ride now ...


Thats right, at least the weight is coming off.

1 lb a week = 52 lbs a year :thumbsup:

How many calories a day are you consuming?

Have a good ride!!


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

Shocker99 said:


> Thats right, at least the weight is coming off.
> 
> 1 lb a week = 52 lbs a year :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Yep...you are right. Better to see it from the bright side.


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs
Week 2 05/08/2011 - 245.5lbs
Week 3 05/15/2011 - 243lbs
Week 4 05/22/2011 Vacation
Week 5 05/29/2011 - 240lbs
Week 6 06/05/2001 - 240Ibs
Week 7 06/12/2011 - 237lbs
Week 8 06/20/2011 - 238lbs Need to get back on my diet, and it needs to stop raining
Week 9 06/26/2011 - 233.5lbs
Week 10 07/03/2011 - 234lbs
Week 11 07/10/2011 - 231lbs
Week 12 07/17/2011 - 229lbs

Goal #1 215lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 200lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## Srcn (May 6, 2011)

Hike friday or saturday, bike on sunday:

Goal weight: 215

7/4: 245.6 
7/11: 242.4
7/18: 240.2


----------



## kuykendallc (May 30, 2011)

kuykendallc said:


> Jul 11, 2011 273.7


Jul 18, 2011 271.6


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

5'11" 440lbs, i weigh on the 8th of each month, using fitday.com to track food, and riding my redline Urbis single speed bike with 700c wheels for exercise as often as possible. Finally found a place for my first post.

April 8, 2011 440lbs

May 8, 2011 420lbs

June 8, 2011 394lbs

July 8, 2011 374lbs


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

boxman12 said:


> I believe this is my first weigh-in. Keep in mind that my current weight is around 20# less than at the same point last year, but up 17 from last November when the bikes went into storage for the winter. I typically pack on "Winter Weight" in an effort to keep a little warmer and then try to lose it through riding. Haha. Had gotten down to 215 before I had some extensive oral surgery last fall and lost a little more afterward, but quickly discovered eating pizza wasn't as difficult as i had hoped. So it is now time again to cut out the junk and the Mt. Dew and ride more.


5'11", 38 years old.
6-12-11=232.4
6-19-11=232.7 
6-26-11=230.0
7-3-11=233.6 (after a week down the shore. No bike and plenty of boardwalk food)
7-12-11=229.9
7-19-11=226.3

I've weight training for the last two+ weeks and paying much better attention to my diet while also supplementing protein. While the weight loss isn't huge I certainly feel much better on the bike as well as in general.


----------



## mmreed (Jul 16, 2011)

clay7160 said:


> 5'11" 440lbs, i weigh on the 8th of each month, using fitday.com to track food, and riding my redline Urbis single speed bike with 700c wheels for exercise as often as possible. Finally found a place for my first post.
> 
> April 8, 2011 440lbs
> 
> ...


Thats awesome!!!

Id love to hear more about your day to day plan - how far do you ride, how often... what diet modifications have you made?

I just joined fitday and am going to be taking a similar approach. Your plan seems to be working well, so Id love to learn from it.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
*Goal #1: 220 pounds by 7/17 - DONE 7/15*
Goal #2: 200 by 8/17
Goal #3: 190 by 9/17
Final Goal: 180 by Christmas

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.
5/4/11 - 223.0 - Been a bad month. Laziness,sickness, and bad weather.
5/11/11 - 223.4
6/2/11 - 223.8 - Not as consistent with this as I'd like. Really need to get my diet in check, this is frustrating. Adjusted my goals...again
6/12/11 - 224.0 - Diet still needs a ton of work. I think I'll be good once that happens. :\
7/12/11 - 222.3 - Yeah...so much for weekly...setting up a reminder on my phone. Gotta make this happen. No Excuses.
*7/15/11 - 219.8*
7/20/11 - 222


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

mmreed 

Here is what i do on daily basis, as well as logging everything i eat

Drink water and skim milk only, i have drank 3 cups of coffee in 3 months (due to 12hr work schedule).
Eat brown instead of white rice, noodles, bread if available. ( I have eaten white rice, noodles)
Eat fresh or steamed vegetables instead of canned; i really haven't had potatoes now that i think back.
Stay away from fried food.
Eat chicken, seafood, lean pork, and turkey in place of red meats if available.
Take a multi-vitamin one source from WAL-MART
For Snacks I eat Turkey bites (turkey slim jim pieces) and baked hot pork rinds (Bake-ets)

The first month i was eating allot of fruits, and i got burnt out, so i wanted to quit, so i backed off the fruits and went to the above snacks, made it easier for me to handle. 

On fitday.com because i am sooooo fat, my body was burning about 3500 calories a day to survive, i was 1st eating about 2000 calories, then i noticed it was eating less as my hunger dwindled; i am assuming due to my stomach shrinking, and the dropping of calories kind of coincided with me losing weight, i try to keep my offset ( calories body burns vs my intake of calories) to average about 1700 calories a day...which leads to about a 1lb weight loss every 2 days. My current calorie intake averages about 1500 daily.

I went from sleeping all my days off ( i work only 15 days a month, but 12hr, 6 min shifts) to now getting up on my days off and doing something, cleaning, walking around, exercising, visiting friends etc...just not sleeping.

Due to the long hour work days, i typically don't exercise on my work days, because it wears me out; I try to ride as much as possible with my group of friends, sometimes its everyday i'm off, sometimes every other day, In the past i tried to do everything at once, and i have always failed before, so now i am trying to do one thing well (diet) and throw in exercise when possible. I just bought some walking shoes, and plan on starting to walk this week. As far as riding goes, we ride from 30 minutes to 1.5 hours, and sometimes we stay riding longer but THEY take breaks (they stop to smoke cigarettes).
I am about to purchase a mountain bike to take on the trails with them but just have not decided which one.

I have been told you should eat more vegetables and more fruit, and nuts for snack, or with meals, maybe this is true, but i have tried doing it, and it is not appealing to me at this time, so in order to stay on my diet, i do what works for me, and i suggest you or anyone reading do the same. I do try to incorporate these better things each time i have a choice or when i am purchase food at the store. I try to take baby steps not to discourage me. 

Now friends and family will ask me where can we go grab a bite to eat that will fall within my eating plan and sometimes they will choose the better meal also.

If you or anyone has any questions how or why, let me know i'll try to answer them as best as I can.


----------



## krjr13 (May 2, 2010)

*Lost a little!*

I was weighing in at 215 four weeks ago..... now I'm right at 205.....hopefully four more weeks and I'll be sub-clydesdale for awhile!


----------



## GRR gravity riders (Dec 25, 2010)

Right now 248 lbs at 5'11". I plan to drop to 220 in time for new years, but got to bail out the bike, hiking and dieting till then.......but man I love me a cheeseburger.......


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

dirty_sohc said:


> the plain and simple is i'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. Broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things i wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.
> 
> 7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
> 7-8-11: 272.4
> 7-15-11: 270.4


7-22-11: 270.4

While I don't seem to be losing weight I can see and feel a difference so I'm not stressing the lack of loss


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree with you dirty, as long as i keep feeling this good..no reason for me to stop.....i have been loosing in the 20 lb mark for the 1st 3 months (easy cus of my starting weight of 440lbs) but i know it will come to be to a halt at some point.


----------



## olddirt (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm new to the board and to the sport. I am riding an old 96 Trek 930SHX with the original fork. I have been riding for probably 2 months now and I am loving it. I have been losing weight this year through exercise and diet. Started in Feb at 385. As of this morning I am 300. The best thing about my journey so far is discovering biking as a hobby! I'm hooked and it is helping me achieve my weight loss goals.

Eventually, I will talk my wife into letting me get a newer bike like maybe a Specilaized 29er Rockhopper, but until then I was thinking I ought to look into better front fork. What have you fellow Clydesdales found to be the most durable fork that can hold up to a big dude like me?


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274.0 lbs
06/26/2011 - 270.0 lbs
07/03/2011 - 269.0 lbs 
07/10/2011 - 266.4 lbs 
07/17/2011 - 265.2 lbs
07/24/2011 - 265.2 lbs

Hopping on my bike later this morning. It'll be hot.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

44 years young at 6' tall 


Round 1

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs = BEAT my June 2 Goal by 3lbs 


Round 2

Week 1 ---- 07/02/2011 - 232lbs
Week 2 ---- 07/09/2011 - 233lbs
Week 3 ---- 07/16/2011 - 229lbs
Week 4 ---- 07/23/2011 - 230lbs


The weight has stopped coming off. However, I am maintaining VERY WELL. I guess I better start measuring inches b/c that is the only place I can see progress now. Im happy either way. I have rode my bikes for 23 days straight !!!!!!!


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs

Week 10 07/03/2011 - 234lbs
Week 11 07/10/2011 - 231lbs
Week 12 07/17/2011 - 229lbs
Week 13 07/24/2011 - 226lbs

Goal #1 215lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 200lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Not a weekly weigh-in but more of an update. 

I'm 6'6', currently 227 lbs.
35 years old. 
Would like to be 210-215 by the end of the year. 

Been up and down over the past while. Here's my "fat bastard tracker" with a few notes about where I've been and how I got there.


----------



## kuykendallc (May 30, 2011)

kuykendallc said:


> Jul 18, 2011 271.6


Jul 26, 2011 269.2


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 7/17 - DONE 7/15
Goal #2: 200 by 8/17
Goal #3: 190 by 9/17
Final Goal: 180 by Christmas

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.
5/4/11 - 223.0 - Been a bad month. Laziness,sickness, and bad weather.
5/11/11 - 223.4
6/2/11 - 223.8 - Not as consistent with this as I'd like. Really need to get my diet in check, this is frustrating. Adjusted my goals...again
6/12/11 - 224.0 - Diet still needs a ton of work. I think I'll be good once that happens. :\
7/12/11 - 222.3 - Yeah...so much for weekly...setting up a reminder on my phone. Gotta make this happen. No Excuses.
7/15/11 - 219.8
7/20/11 - 222 
7/27/11 - 222.5 <-- Too many parties/social gatherings + lack of control around junk food


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2

Once again, I'm not seeing huge losses like some, but I've drop from a 40 waist to a 38 and I feel great.


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

7/1/11 258
7/8/11 251.5
7/15/11 247
7/22/11 247
7/29/11 242.5


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

36 yrs old
304 lbs. on 7.29.11 (down from 330)
Diet: Weight Watchers (it works & is sustainable)
Riding: MTB & road

My 1st weigh-in!!!


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 
4/8 282.5
5/15 277 
5/20 275
5/27 273.7
6/2 271.5
6/10 267.5
6/16 264.5
6/24 262.5
7/8 259.9
7/29 ~259 Been a while since I posted. Missed my goal of 255 by end of July. Been hovering between 258 and 260 for the past few weeks. But I am completely happy with it considering July included two work trips to Vegas, one to Santa Fe and a vacation in San Diego. Not riding too much because of my work/family schedule...a few 30-35 mile road rides is all but I continue to workout in the morning. Plus my body fat continued to drop even though the pounds were relatively the same (and I don't care too much about the weight). 

On a related note I just completed a 90 day run of P90X. Because this is the clyde section and this thread in particular has a bunch of people trying to lose weight, I am more than happy to share my thoughts on it. I even thought about starting a thread but I am not sure if it has already been covered elsewhere (or if anyone even cares). Suffice to say that I started another round Monday.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm going to give this a go.

Height: 6'5
Age: A few days shy of 20 (August 6th)
Diet: Raw Vegan
Ride: Road and mountain

Week 1:
*July 19th 2011:* 230lbs even.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

44 years young at 6' tall 


Round 1

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs = BEAT my June 2 Goal by 3lbs 


Round 2

Week 1 ---- 07/02/2011 - 232lbs
Week 2 ---- 07/09/2011 - 233lbs
Week 3 ---- 07/16/2011 - 229lbs
Week 4 ---- 07/23/2011 - 230lbs
Week 5 ---- 07/30/2011 - 224lbs = Been skipping meals. Problems at Home = No Appetite


Still getting my daily rides in though. I have just completed 30 rides in 30 days. :rockon:


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Great job, Shocker. Keep it up!!!

I'm up a bit (7-10#) after the birth of the little guy. No sleep, more beer, too many carbs. Hit the gym 6 days last week, but need to get back on a routine. Waiting to post weight til 8/3. Hopefully can shed the extra pounds I've put on.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Congrats on the birth of your son*



mnardo72 said:


> Great job, Shocker. Keep it up!!!
> 
> I'm up a bit (7-10#) after the birth of the little guy. No sleep, more beer, too many carbs. Hit the gym 6 days last week, but need to get back on a routine. Waiting to post weight til 8/3. Hopefully can shed the extra pounds I've put on.


Thank you sir, I do appreciate the kind words.

I can imagine the extra 7-10lbs being a big hit to the ego as well. Hey, it's not everyday your little boy is born. Your doing nothing terrible. Get back on track, maybe throw in a solid ride, come 8/03 you may just surprise yourself. 

About the ego, not that I am implying that is what it is in your case. But Ive kinda gotten used to continuously losing a fair amount week to week as I diet. In round #1 I did Sunday morning weigh-ins here on the forum. I observed that I was usually a tad heavier on Sun. mornings as opposed to Sat. morning. (I weigh everyday). That came from not eating as clean over the weekend when I am at home as opposed to being at work burning more calories and consuming less as well. So now in round #2, I am doing Saturday morning weigh-ins. Purely for my ego Im sure.


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

*Update 3*

Post-race weight (after my reward double cheeseburger and fries from WhataBurger and a night of sleep): 219.6. This is the first time I've seen <220 lbs this year. I've got another race series starting at the end of August, so it should be easy to keep the momentum going... 200 lbs! I'm talkin' to YOU! I comin' for you, so you best watch your back!

Ryan


----------



## kidrok (Aug 1, 2011)

Never knew there was a thread for fat riders. This is awsome.
I'm 38 years old, about 264 ish. Last November I was weighing around 240. Unfortunatly I had a bad accident and plus the economy (lost job)and my weight is back up. I am starting to ride almost everyday, and enjoy the more technical riding, like jumps and drops.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

kidrok said:


> Never knew there was a thread for fat riders.


We are not fat, we are big-boned. 

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

*I am back*

Had lost ~12 pounds in March to April of this year, then life happened and gained it all back plus a few. So I am back hopefully focused and wanting to loss ~35-40 before the end of the year.
Here we go again
8/1/11 277lbs


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

NO I am Fat, I just checked in the mirror.


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs

Week 10 07/03/2011 - 234lbs
Week 11 07/10/2011 - 231lbs
Week 12 07/17/2011 - 229lbs
Week 13 07/24/2011 - 226lbs
Week 14 07/31/2011 - 223lbs

Goal #1 215lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 200lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## krjr13 (May 2, 2010)

*down for now!*

215....1 1/2 months ago
205.... Now
I Haven't ridden at all in the last week due to knee pain. Went to Dr today and found out I have pattelar tendinitis and won't be riding for total of a month. This is not gonna be a fun month, or easy to keep the weight off now!


----------



## Gabe S. (Jun 6, 2011)

I am 34 years old.Lost 22 lbs in 3months.Also started to race at the local serias races .Helped me a lot !Started up from 235 lbs and I am down to 213.End of this year I gonna have to bump up to sport from Clydesdale because the weight limit...


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old. 

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/03/2011 258.9
05/03/2011 253.3
06/03/2011 243.1
07/03/2011 239.1
08/03/2011 242.9

Back to the grind. Heading toward 200.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 7/17 - DONE 7/15
Goal #2: 200 by 8/17
Goal #3: 190 by 9/17
Final Goal: 180 by Christmas

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.
5/4/11 - 223.0 - Been a bad month. Laziness,sickness, and bad weather.
5/11/11 - 223.4
6/2/11 - 223.8 - Not as consistent with this as I'd like. Really need to get my diet in check, this is frustrating. Adjusted my goals...again
6/12/11 - 224.0 - Diet still needs a ton of work. I think I'll be good once that happens. :\
7/12/11 - 222.3 - Yeah...so much for weekly...setting up a reminder on my phone. Gotta make this happen. No Excuses.
7/15/11 - 219.8
7/20/11 - 222
7/27/11 - 222.5 <-- Too many parties/social gatherings + lack of control around junk food 
8/4/11 - 221.2


----------



## Phillycore (Apr 4, 2009)

Can I join in on this too?
I started my current weight loss expedition in May @ 330# (I'm 6'1")
Really got serious when I got a phillips direct life monitor through my work as part of an insurance premium deduction program. (company offers up to a $35 deduction off your monthly insurance costs if you reach so many points per year... blah blah... basically money in your pocket to improve your health.... DUH No Brainer!)
Anyway... I started the directlife program @ 326# on May 14th
by May 25th I was 319#
June 2nd 314#
June 10th 309#
June 17th 305#
June 23rd 300#
June 30th 297#
July 8th 290#
July 15th 283#
July 23rd 282#
July 29th 277#
Aug. 5th 272#

Don't get to ride anywhere near as much as I'd like to, but I try to get out once a week.
I've lost the majority of it simply by walking as much as humanly possible, eating 1800-2000 calories a day max and using an eliptical machine for 30-45mins a day 5 days a week.
I am finally back into the smallest pants that I own and nowhere near ready to stop.
I've totally adopted mtn biking as my 2nd favorite hobby (skiing is my passion, but it's extremely season limited here in Pa.) 

It totally gets me stoked reading about how much success people have had simply riding bikes, especially since it's so much fun to do. I just wish I could find more time to get out and do it. 
I simply can't wait for my next ride!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

44 years young at 6' tall

Round 1

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs = BEAT my June 2 Goal by 3lbs

Round 2

Week 1 ---- 07/02/2011 - 232lbs
Week 2 ---- 07/09/2011 - 233lbs
Week 3 ---- 07/16/2011 - 229lbs
Week 4 ---- 07/23/2011 - 230lbs
Week 5 ---- 07/30/2011 - 224lbs = Been skipping meals. Problems at Home = No Appetite
Week 6 ---- 08/06/2011 - *225lbs*


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

7/29/11 - 304 lbs. (down from 330)
8/07/11 - 302 lbs.


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

Week 1 05/01/2011 - 249.5lbs

Week 10 07/03/2011 - 234lbs
Week 11 07/10/2011 - 231lbs
Week 12 07/17/2011 - 229lbs
Week 13 07/24/2011 - 226lbs
Week 14 07/31/2011 - 223lbs
Week 15 08/7/2011 - 221.5lbs 

Goal #1 215lbs by 09/17/2011 24th Birthday
Goal #2 200lbs by 05/01/2012


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

3/13/11 227.4
3/20/11 223.8
3/27/11 220.2
4/3/11 221.4
4/10/11 221.2
4/17/11 215.6
4/24/11 217.8
5/1/11 missed
5/8/11 217.6
5/15/11 216.4
5/22/11 211.6
5/29/11 212.8
6/5/11 212.6
6/12/11 211.0
6/20/1 213.0
6/26/11 209.5 (different scale)
7/3/11 209.4
7/10/11 209.8
7/18/11 211.6
7/24/11 204.4 I cheated because I was sick with the stomach flu and hardly ate anything
7/31/11 missed
8/7/11 206.2
8/14/11 203.0
8/21/11 203.8
8/29/11 207.0 busiest week of the year at work, bad excuse I know
9/4/11 203.6


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Please delete... I posted as a response instead of to the main thread... Sorry


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Hi! My name is Clay, and I'm a Clyde...*

I want in... Here we go...

48yrs old - 5'10"
266 lbs on June 13th, 20011 - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and look like crap.

Goal #1: 236 lbs by 09/14/2011 DONE!! Hit goal on 08/07/2011: over 1 month early
Goal #2: 218 by 10/22/2011 My 1st Anniversary
Goal #3: 200 by 12/31/2011
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for 14% Bodyfat

Week 0 - 06/13/2011 - 266+ lbs
Week 3 - 07/03/2011 - 256.8 lbs, Initial BF%= 35.1%; took initial tape measurements
Week 4 - 07/10/2011 - 244.0 lbs
Week 5 - 07/17/2011 - 242.2 lbs
Week 6 - 07/24/2011 - 237.4 lbs
Week 7 - 07/31/2011 - 236.2 lbs, 4 week BF% = 31.7%; down 4.1% BF and down 11.25" (11.75" if you discount eh 1/4" I gained in each calf)
Week 8 - 08/07/2011 - 232.6 lbs Down 33.4 lbs; Met goal #1!!! 50% toward goal #3 and year end losses.

*What I'm doing...*

Nutrition: Basic calorie restriction. using ViSalus Challenge Pack to replace two meals per day with liquid shake. Taking metabolism boosters and appetite suppressant (herbal). Taking 2x multi-vitamin per day. One reasonable meal per day, usually home cooked... exercising portion control to avoid over-eating. Lots of other boring stuff...

Exercise: Every morning between 0600-0700hrs... Minimum 1 hour walk, walk/run, or bike. Originally set a goal NOT to add running until I hit 230 lbs to save knees. I am feeling so good, that I am adding some "running"... so far, best was 11 minutes out of 58 minutes. The idea is to run when I want to as long as I meet my daily goal. basically, I am increasing 1 minute per week right now. Biking: 1 hour a day, mostly roads, 10% hard-pack trail. Lots of rolling hills. Focusing on basic skills work, smooth spinning, and driving the hills when I can. I'll be more detailed when I can get my FR 310TX. Basically, right now the idea is just to stay in the saddle for the whole ride and keep moving.

Additionally, I am supplementing with basic calisthenics: situps, pushups, squats (body weight only), et al. Will add dumbbells soon... Additionally, i am (when heat and time permits) doing heavy yard work (e.g. moving dirt, leveling, de-sodding, et al via wheel barrow and hand tools).


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

clay7160 said:


> 5'11" 440lbs, i weigh on the 8th of each month, using fitday.com to track food, and riding my redline Urbis single speed bike with 700c wheels for exercise as often as possible. Finally found a place for my first post.
> 
> April 8, 2011 440lbs
> 
> ...


August 8, 2011 358lbs -82lbs allot left to go


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 7/17 - DONE 7/15
Goal #2: 200 by 8/17
Goal #3: 190 by 9/17
Final Goal: 170 by Christmas

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.
5/4/11 - 223.0 - Been a bad month. Laziness,sickness, and bad weather.
5/11/11 - 223.4
6/2/11 - 223.8 - Not as consistent with this as I'd like. Really need to get my diet in check, this is frustrating. Adjusted my goals...again
6/12/11 - 224.0 - Diet still needs a ton of work. I think I'll be good once that happens. :\
7/12/11 - 222.3 - Yeah...so much for weekly...setting up a reminder on my phone. Gotta make this happen. No Excuses.
7/15/11 - 219.8
7/20/11 - 222
7/27/11 - 222.5 <-- Too many parties/social gatherings + lack of control around junk food
8/4/11 - 221.2 
8/10/11 - 222.0 :madman:


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

3/25/10 363.5 lbs 
11/18/10 282.4 lbs
3/14/11 297.8 lbs
3/21/11 294.8
4/6/11 287.2
4/14/11 288.4
4/21/11 284.8
4/28/11 283.0 
5/6/11 283.2
5/12/11 278.0
*8/10/11* 273

Took a new job in June and been living away from my family. Been struggling to eat right and exercise. I have moved into MTB heaven for Indiana yet I am riding less, because it is way harder than my old home trails. WTF.


----------



## Phillycore (Apr 4, 2009)

8/10/11 268 (Down 62lbs)


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

7/1/11 258
7/8/11 251.5
7/15/11 247
7/22/11 247
7/29/11 242.5 
8/5/11 244
8/12/11 240.5


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

*back into the 2's*

7/29 - 304 (down from 330)
8/07 - 302
8/12 - 299


----------



## jeepingeek (Aug 13, 2011)

started in feb of this year at somewhere over 315 ( i think 325) but i count from 315...
now i weigh 253.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

44 years young at 6' tall 


Round 1

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs = BEAT my June 2 Goal by 3lbs 


Round 2

Week 1 ---- 07/02/2011 - 232lbs
Week 2 ---- 07/09/2011 - 233lbs
Week 3 ---- 07/16/2011 - 229lbs
Week 4 ---- 07/23/2011 - 230lbs
Week 5 ---- 07/30/2011 - 224lbs = Been skipping meals. Problems at Home = No Appetite
Week 6 ---- 08/06/2011 - 225lbs
Week 7 ---- 08/13/2011 - 226lbs


----------



## OUWxGuesser (May 14, 2011)

This will be good motivation... backstory:

Always been overweight, after I moved to my latest location ~5 years ago I made a conscious effort to lose weight. Dropped ~25lb or so... then I tore my ACL. Had to wait over a half year to get my ACL replaced and ya... I packed on most of the pounds I lost. Now that the dissertation is done, its back to the grind. The plus side is the recovery from the ACL got be back into biking. 

Start 8/7/2011: 263lb, 29 years old and 5'11

8/14/2011: 259 lb pretty good week, but I ended up with food poisoning
8/21/2011: 260 lb First half I did well, last half was marred by going out to eat due to family events. Probably also gained back some water weight from the sickness last week.


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274.0 lbs
06/26/2011 - 270.0 lbs
07/24/2011 - 265.2 lbs
08/14/2011 - 262.8 lbs

Was glad to see that my vacation didn't do any damage this time.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

29 yrs, 6'1" 285#'s as of the new year, down to 268 so far, stepping up my riding now


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Report for Week 9 (ending 08/14/2011)*

48yrs old - 5'10"
266 lbs on June 13th, 20011 - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap.

*Goal #1:* 236 lbs by 09/14/2011 *DONE!!* Hit goal on 08/07/2011: over 1 month early
*Goal #2:* 218 by 10/22/2011 My 1st Anniversary
*Goal #3:* 200 by 12/31/2011
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for 14% Bodyfat

Week 0 - 06/13/2011 - 266+ lbs
Week 3 - 07/03/2011 - 256.8 lbs, Initial BF%= 35.1%; took initial tape measurements
Week 4 - 07/10/2011 - 244.0 lbs
Week 5 - 07/17/2011 - 242.2 lbs
Week 6 - 07/24/2011 - 237.4 lbs
Week 7 - 07/31/2011 - 236.2 lbs, 4 week BF% = 31.7%; down 4.1% BF and down 11.25" (11.75" if you discount eh 1/4" I gained in each calf)
Week 8 - 08/07/2011 - 232.6 lbs Down 33.4 lbs; Met goal #1!!! 50% toward goal #3 and year end losses.
Week 9 - 08/14/2011 - 229.0 lbs Down 37.0 lbs

Great week; need to keep up the pace, but school starts this week, and I'm homeschooling my step-son and he'll be joining me on my rides and walk/runs. I've already seen that this will necessitate a decrease in my pace/intensity until his conditioning catches up... I'll have to be creative to add in some calorie burning elsewhere outside the morning PT hour and the 6 hours we spend in school each day.

I treated myself to a reward for performance... I'm putting new wheels/tires on my bike today which is reducing my bike's weight by 11.2%!! The bike is racing me to see who can lose the most weight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

26yrs old - 6'1"
Goal #1: 220 pounds by 7/17 - DONE 7/15
Goal #2: 200 by 9/1
Goal #3: 190 by 9/17
Final Goal: 170 by Christmas

1/2/11 - 239.6 pounds
1/21/11 - 231.4
1/28/11 - 232.6
2/4//11 - 231.2 <--different scale, doesn't count lol
2/6/11 - 227.6
2/12/11 - 226.4
2/28/11 - 230.2 <-- bad weekend, lots of bad food and beer
3/5/11 - 224.8
3/10/11 - 224.2
3/12/11 - 221.2
3/19/11 - 221.2
4/4/11 - 225.0 <-- bad week last week, gotta get back into it.
5/4/11 - 223.0 - Been a bad month. Laziness,sickness, and bad weather.
5/11/11 - 223.4
6/2/11 - 223.8 - Not as consistent with this as I'd like. Really need to get my diet in check, this is frustrating. Adjusted my goals...again
6/12/11 - 224.0 - Diet still needs a ton of work. I think I'll be good once that happens. :\
7/12/11 - 222.3 - Yeah...so much for weekly...setting up a reminder on my phone. Gotta make this happen. No Excuses.
7/15/11 - 219.8
7/20/11 - 222
7/27/11 - 222.5 <-- Too many parties/social gatherings + lack of control around junk food
8/4/11 - 221.2
8/10/11 - 222.0 
8/17/11 - 222.0 <-- Too many parties/social gatherings + lack of control around junk food. Gotta stop making excuses and just go after it!


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

Age 39
Height 6' 2"

Started this all around April of this year. I hadn't weighed myself back then, but I am guessing I was in the neighborhood of 370ish pounds.

My immediate goal is 300 pounds by the end of the year.
My ultimate goal is 220-230 or less, shall see when I get there.

I am not riding my bike as much as I would like, actually, hardly have the time to ride it at all with work & life schedules. I am going to the gym 5 days a week. I was doing 1 hour on the bike there, but I am slowly transitioning to the eliptical. I am at 35 minutes on the bike, 30 minutes on the eliptical, and 30 minutes of weights. I am seeing results, mainly in that my pants do not stay up. I am really enjoying this. Keep up all the good work guys.

Jon

4/2/11 370.0
8/17/11 333.3
8/24/11 325.6
8/31/11 325.0 - Went home and enjoyed pizza...:nono: 
9/7/11 321.8 - Changed workout, dropped bike & doing more eliptical. 70 minutes 3x a week with weights and 90 minutes 2x a week
9/14/11 321.6 - Had a midweek 319.x but perhaps some muscle is being built up and didn't lose as much. Hoping next week I am back on track.
9/21/11
9/28/11 
10/5/11
10/12/11
10/19/11
10/26/11
11/2/11
11/9/11
11/16/11
11/23/11
11/30/11
12/7/11
12/14/11
12/21/11
12/28/11


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

7/29/11 - 304 lbs. (down from 330)
8/07/11 - 302 lbs. 
8/19/11 - 295 lbs.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Maintain*

44 years young at 6' tall

Round 1

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs = BEAT my June 2 Goal by 3lbs

Round 2

Week 1 ---- 07/02/2011 - 232lbs
Week 2 ---- 07/09/2011 - 233lbs
Week 3 ---- 07/16/2011 - 229lbs
Week 4 ---- 07/23/2011 - 230lbs
Week 5 ---- 07/30/2011 - 224lbs = Been skipping meals. Problems at Home = No Appetite
Week 6 ---- 08/06/2011 - 225lbs
Week 7 ---- 08/13/2011 - 226lbs 
Week 8 ---- 08/20/2011 - *226lbs*


----------



## gaberdeen (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok time to do something about the slob I have become.

Age 44
Height 6'1
weight 8/20/11 285.2 lbs
8/27/11 281.2 lbs
9/03/11 277.1 lbs


My goal is to get to 190 which I lived for years at. 
Picking up my Gary Fisher Xcaliber in 2 weeks, riding a Walmart special till then.


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274.0 lbs
06/26/2011 - 270.0 lbs
07/24/2011 - 265.2 lbs
08/14/2011 - 262.8 lbs
08/22/2011 - 260.2 lbs

Had a solid week. Will hit the paths in a little while again.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great job NinjaBkr !!! You are well on your way.

20lbs to your goal is quite doable. :thumbsup:

Your weight loss goal for next week is 3.2lbs


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

*Thanks Shocker*

Thanks man! And let me see what I can do for you 



Shocker99 said:


> Great job NinjaBkr !!! You are well on your way.
> 
> 20lbs to your goal is quite doable. :thumbsup:
> 
> Your weight loss goal for next week is 3.2lbs


----------



## jquackjr (Oct 11, 2010)

*getting in late*

biking alot, but was not aware of this forum. Not sure i woudl be interested in posting but since i have been riding alot and pushing myself harder i have dropped some weight so gonna get involved here and see if i can keep it up.

Lived for last few years at 310
this am was at 302
Goal is a 50 lb loss over the next year, so hope 15-20 by year end.
looking forward to all of your continued success, as it will help me to reach my goals as well


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 10 Report!*

48yrs old - 5'10"
266 lbs on June 13th, 20011 - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap.

*Goal #1:* 236 lbs by 09/14/2011 *DONE!!* Hit goal on 08/07/2011: over 1 month early
*Goal #2:* 218 by 10/22/2011 My 1st Anniversary
*Goal #3:* 200 by 12/31/2011
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for 14% Body-fat

Week 0 - 06/13/2011 - 266+ lbs
Week 3 - 07/03/2011 - 256.8 lbs, Initial BF%= 35.1%; took initial tape measurements
Week 4 - 07/10/2011 - 244.0 lbs
Week 5 - 07/17/2011 - 242.2 lbs
Week 6 - 07/24/2011 - 237.4 lbs
Week 7 - 07/31/2011 - 236.2 lbs, 4 week BF% = 31.7%; down 4.1% BF and down 11.25" (11.75" if you discount eh 1/4" I gained in each calf)
Week 8 - 08/07/2011 - 232.6 lbs
Week 9 - 08/14/2011 - 229.0 lbs
Week 10 - 08/21/2011 - *226.4* Down *39.6 lbs*. from peak.

As I feared, homeschooling plus other demands on my time made it VERY difficult to keep up my recent loss rate... but I'll take a 2.6 lbs loss every time.


----------



## forrestmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

Well here it is August I am down to a steady 215 lb - riding off road most 150-175 per week; rewarded myself with a new 29er ti frame this week. Going to build as a 2 x10 with all the bell and whistles. I believe getting below the 215 lb wall is not going to happen?


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

forrestmiller said:


> Well here it is August I am down to a steady 215 lb - riding off road most 150-175 per week; rewarded myself with a new 29er ti frame this week. Going to build as a 2 x10 with all the bell and whistles. I believe getting below the 215 lb wall is not going to happen?


No reason to assume you can't break 215 unless you are at 0% bodyfat... 

Your body may just be building additional muscle right now... a good thing BTW...

What is your current body composition? What is your current calorie intake? What kind of calories?

What number are you trying to hit? BF% is more important than scale weight IMHO...


----------



## forrestmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

the calories that hurt the most come from Heniken ; Just can't give up the good beer. My legs have diffinetly began to support some serious muscle growth with all this riding. It is the minor beer belly fat that won't disappear. I do not count calories. Typical dinner is salad with tuna steak or something simular. I eat a lot of oranges and bananas; I drink a lot of V-8, but now and then I splurge on a popeyes lunch.

I have been riding every day at a minimum 15 miles/day typically 20-30; Should I have break days?


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

7/1/11 258
7/8/11 251.5
7/15/11 247
7/22/11 247
7/29/11 242.5
8/5/11 244
8/12/11 240.5
8/26/11 241


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

At my lowest point this morning. 182 lbs down from 230 lbsin January.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

7/29 - 304 (down from 330) 
8/07 - 302 
8/12 - 299
8/19 - 295
8/26 - 295


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274.0 lbs
06/26/2011 - 270.0 lbs
07/24/2011 - 265.2 lbs
08/14/2011 - 262.8 lbs
08/22/2011 - 260.2 lbs
08/29/2011 - 259.6 lbs

Overall happy with the outcome for August. Biz travel is picking up over the next few months. Let's see how things are progressing then.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 11 Report!*

*48yrs old - 5'10"*
*266 lbs on June 13th, 20011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap.

*Goal #1:* 236 lbs by 09/14/2011 *DONE!!* Hit goal on 08/07/2011: over 1 month early
*Goal #2:* 218 by 10/22/2011 My 1st Anniversary
*Goal #3:* 200 by 12/31/2011
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for 14% Body-fat

Week 0 - 06/13/2011 - 266+ lbs
Week 3 - 07/03/2011 - 256.8 lbs, Initial BF%= 35.1%; took initial tape measurements
Week 4 - 07/10/2011 - 244.0 lbs
Week 5 - 07/17/2011 - 242.2 lbs
Week 6 - 07/24/2011 - 237.4 lbs
Week 7 - 07/31/2011 - 236.2 lbs, 4 week BF% = 31.7%; down 3.4% BF and down 11.25" (11.75" if you discount eh 1/4" I gained in each calf)
Week 8 - 08/07/2011 - 232.6 lbs
Week 9 - 08/14/2011 - 229.0 lbs
Week 10 - 08/21/2011 - 226.4 lbs.

*Week 11* - 08/28/2011 - *224.8* Down *41.2 lbs*. from peak; 8 week BF% = 28.2%; Down *6.9%* and *17.250"*

1 hour Run/Walk ratio is about 50%/50% now. Riding approximately 1.5 hours on alternate days at an approx. average speed of 14-15 mph. 6.8 lbs remain to achieve October 22, 2011 Goal #2. I think I'll make it.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

3/25/10 363.5 lbs 
11/18/10 282.4 lbs
3/14/11 297.8 lbs
3/21/11 294.8
4/6/11 287.2
4/14/11 288.4
4/21/11 284.8
4/28/11 283.0 
5/6/11 283.2
5/12/11 278.0
8/10/11 273
9/2/11 265 bare a$$ nekid this morning. Only 2 lbs from losing 100lbs.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

29 yrs, 6'1" 285#'s as of the new year

8/19/11 - 268 
9/2/11 - 265


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

7/29 - 304 (down from 330) 
8/07 - 302 
8/12 - 299 
8/19 - 295 
8/26 - 295 
9/02 - 292


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 39 years old. 

01/03/2011 302.1
02/03/2011 284.3
03/03/2011 271.3
04/03/2011 258.9
05/03/2011 253.3
06/03/2011 243.1
07/03/2011 239.1
08/03/2011 242.9
09/03/2011 240.6


Back on track - 40 more to go. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6

Got off track a little bit.

9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.

I was only able to ride one time this week. I look a hell of a lot better and feel great but would like to get below 260 within th enext month ot two.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Shocker99 said:


> 44 years young at 6' tall
> 
> Round 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Watch it there Shocker. Lose another 26 lbs and you will be banned from this forum.

But seriously....congratulations. You are an inspiration...

age.........61 yrs.
Height ....6'0"
Wt..........240

Dave


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Good job! Keep it up!


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Out-fracking-standing!! Keep up the good work! You are an inspiration... What is you routine/"secrets" et al. IAW: What do you do to show consistent weight loss?


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274.0 lbs
06/26/2011 - 270.0 lbs
07/24/2011 - 265.2 lbs
08/29/2011 - 259.6 lbs
09/04/2011 - 261.8 lbs 

Travelling kills me - need to get back on track this week.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 12 Report!*

*48yrs old - 5'10"*
*266 lbs on June 13th, 20011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap.

*Goal #1:* 236 lbs by 09/14/2011 *DONE!!* Hit goal on 08/07/2011: over 1 month early
*Goal #2:* 218 by 10/22/2011 My 1st Anniversary
*Goal #3:* 200 by 12/31/2011
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for 14% Body-fat

Week 0 - 06/13/2011 - 266+ lbs
Week 3 - 07/03/2011 - 256.8 lbs, Initial BF%= 35.1%; took initial tape measurements
Week 4 - 07/10/2011 - 244.0 lbs
Week 5 - 07/17/2011 - 242.2 lbs
Week 6 - 07/24/2011 - 237.4 lbs
Week 7 - 07/31/2011 - 236.2 lbs, 4 week BF% = 31.7%; down 3.4% BF and down 11.25" (11.75" if you discount eh 1/4" I gained in each calf)
Week 8 - 08/07/2011 - 232.6 lbs
Week 9 - 08/14/2011 - 229.0 lbs
Week 10 - 08/21/2011 - 226.4 lbs.
Week 11 - 08/28/2011 - 224.8 lbs.

*Week 12* - 09/04/2011 - *222.9* Down *43.1 lbs*. from peak.

3.5 mile Run/Walk ratio is at 50%/50% now and total 50 minutes. Homeschooling duties are restricting the intensity of my workouts on 5 of 7 days per week, but my new workout buddy's fitness level is improving and he'll catch up soon enough. Rode approx. 1 hour per day on alternate days focusing on charging hills and skills improvement. 4.9 lbs remain to achieve October 22, 2011 Goal #2. I I WILL make it.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

^ wow nice progress keep it up.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

rossluzz said:


> ^ wow nice progress keep it up.


Thank you for noticing. I'm working pretty hard considering the time I have available. I'll keep going until I make my ultimate goal... 14% Body Fat... Then I'll set new goals!


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

04/08/2011 440lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011  396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs 


100lbs in 5 months


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

232 in May and 213 this morning.
Loghops are getting fun again:thumbsup:

Eat your MUFA'S!


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

7/29 - 304 (down from 330) 
8/07 - 302 
8/12 - 299 
8/19 - 295 
8/26 - 295 
9/02 - 292 
9/09 - 290


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274.0 lbs
06/26/2011 - 270.0 lbs
07/24/2011 - 265.2 lbs
08/29/2011 - 259.6 lbs
09/04/2011 - 261.8 lbs 
09/11/2011 - 259.0 lbs

Solid week of workouts and biking. Today I am watching football though


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 13 Report!*

*48yrs old - 5'10"*
*266 lbs on June 13th, 20011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap.

*Goal #1:* 236 lbs by 09/14/2011 *DONE!!* Hit goal on 08/07/2011: over 1 month early
*Goal #2:* 218 by 10/22/2011 My 1st Anniversary
*Goal #3:* 200 by 12/31/2011
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for 14% Body-fat

Week 0 - 06/13/2011 - 266+ lbs
Week 3 - 07/03/2011 - 256.8 lbs, Initial BF%= 35.1%; took initial tape measurements
Week 4 - 07/10/2011 - 244.0 lbs
Week 5 - 07/17/2011 - 242.2 lbs
Week 6 - 07/24/2011 - 237.4 lbs
Week 7 - 07/31/2011 - 236.2 lbs, 4 week BF% = 31.7%; down 3.4% BF and down 11.25"
Week 8 - 08/07/2011 - 232.6 lbs
Week 9 - 08/14/2011 - 229.0 lbs
Week 10 - 08/21/2011 - 226.4 lbs
Week 11 - 08/28/2011 - 224.8 lbs, 8 week BF% = 28.2%; down 6.9% BF and down 17.25"
Week 12 - 09/04/2011 - 222.9 lbs

*Week 12* - 09/11/2011 - *218.4* Down *4.3 lbs* this week; down *47.4 lbs*. from peak weight.
*
Only 0.4 pounds from achieving my second goal! Yea!*


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

...oops... Delete please.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey there! Great progress so far; keep it up...

Couldn't help noticing that we each have about 19lbs remaining to achieve our Goal Weights...

Keep going... don't let up!


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

3/13/11 227.4
3/20/11 223.8
3/27/11 220.2
4/3/11 221.4
4/10/11 221.2
4/17/11 215.6
4/24/11 217.8
5/1/11 missed
5/8/11 217.6
5/15/11 216.4
5/22/11 211.6
5/29/11 212.8
6/5/11 212.6
6/12/11 211.0
6/20/1 213.0
6/26/11 209.5 (different scale)
7/3/11 209.4
7/10/11 209.8
7/18/11 211.6
7/24/11 204.4 I cheated because I was sick with the stomach flu and hardly ate anything
7/31/11 missed
8/7/11 206.2
8/14/11 203.0
8/21/11 203.8
8/29/11 207.0 busiest week of the year at work, bad excuse I know
9/4/11 203.6 
9/11/11 205.6
9/18/11 207.0 head cold, not much exercise
9/26/11 207.8
10/2/11 206.0
10/9/11 204.6


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

7/29 - 304 (down from 330) 
8/07 - 302 
8/12 - 299 
8/19 - 295 
8/26 - 295 
9/02 - 292 
9/09 - 290
9/16 - 290


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 14 Report! (Goal #2 Achieved!!)*

*48yrs old - 5'10"*
*266 lbs on June 13th, 20011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap.

*Goal #1:* 236 lbs by 09/14/2011 *DONE!!* Hit goal on 08/07/2011: over 1 month early
*Goal #2:* 218 by 10/22/2011 My 1st Anniversary *DONE!!* Hit goal on 09/18/2011: 35 days early
*Goal #3:* 200 by 12/31/2011
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for 14% Body-fat

Week 0 - 06/13/2011 - 266+ lbs
Week 3 - 07/03/2011 - 256.8 lbs, Initial BF%= 35.1%; took initial tape measurements
Week 4 - 07/10/2011 - 244.0 lbs
Week 5 - 07/17/2011 - 242.2 lbs
Week 6 - 07/24/2011 - 237.4 lbs
Week 7 - 07/31/2011 - 236.2 lbs, 4 week BF% = 31.7%; down 3.4% BF and down 11.25"
Week 8 - 08/07/2011 - 232.6 lbs
Week 9 - 08/14/2011 - 229.0 lbs
Week 10 - 08/21/2011 - 226.4 lbs
Week 11 - 08/28/2011 - 224.8 lbs, 8 week BF% = 28.2%; down 6.9% BF and down 17.25"
Week 12 - 09/04/2011 - 222.9 lbs
Week 13 - 09/11/2011 - 218.4 lbs

*Week 14* - 09/18/2011 - *216.0* Down *2.6 lbs* this week; down *49.0 lbs*. from peak weight.

*Achieved Goal #2 more than 1 month early! Yea!*

Only managed 3 workouts this week due to low temps/rain in the early mornings. Will do better this next week as I have acquired a mid-weight, long-sleeve cycling jersey and a light cycling jacket. Still need cycling shorts and tights...

Gonna hit it hard for the next 3 weeks at least. Next week is BF% and measurement week, and I have decided to do "*6 Hours of LOCO*", an endurance ride, in November, and I have never done more than 2 hours in the saddle before... How's that for a "short-term goal/challenge".


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW, that's fantastic. You started at nearly the same weight I did about 2 months ago. 

260 - Aug 8th 2011
236 - Today, Sep 18th 2011

Goal is 200lb by Christmas. I'm steady losing 2lbs a week now. 

Great job cautery.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Please delete.*

Sorry... I'm a moron, and keep posting quick replies that don't end up under the correct post... Please delete.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

EclipseRoadie said:


> WOW, that's fantastic. You started at nearly the same weight I did about 2 months ago.
> 
> 260 - Aug 8th 2011
> 236 - Today, Sep 18th 2011
> ...


Thanks! Right back at ya! I'm giving myself 'til 31 December to reach 200lbs, but I hope to beat that date by some margin. Keep up the good work!


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well here goes. Wife talked me into a half marathon in Dec. Not sure that is good idea as I am sooo heavy. 271 on 9-16_11.

I've got eleven weeks till race day. I think 30 lbs is a doable goal judging from some of the awesome posts here.

9-16-11 271 lbs. Yuk
9-23-11 264 lbs. Good start.

Wow. I work evenings and not pounding several beers and eating after work does a body good. 


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

1/14 285
1/28 284
2/25 288 
4/1 285 
4/8 282.5
5/15 277 
5/20 275
5/27 273.7
6/2 271.5
6/10 267.5
6/16 264.5
6/24 262.5
7/8 259.9
7/29 ~259 
9/20 ~260 It's been a while since I've been on this forum. I'm still holding strong...I haven't been working out regularily or on a strict diet since July. Been working crazy hours and enjoying the last of summer with the family as much as we can (bought a ski boat and a new Wrangler). I have not ridden anywhere near as often as I would like. However, I've been extremely happy to hold off the weight considering the diet. Finished a 54 mile bike ride over the weekend and looking to up the riding miles and doing another round of P90X (in addition to the riding) once work calms down...hopefully sometime in November. 

Just wanted to say what a great job everyone has been doing! Keep up the good work.


----------



## 1rockhead (Feb 8, 2011)

6/1 222.06
9/17 208.6

Kind of been on the slow train as far as losing. Mainly just with slight diet alterations. Bought my first MTB and plan to start riding serious to speed up the process.


----------



## gaberdeen (Aug 8, 2011)

Age 44
Height 6'1
weight 8/20/11 285.2 lbs
8/27/11 281.2 lbs
9/03/11 277.1 lbs
9/21/11 268.2


Things are going well!


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

*No Big Changes Other Than Food Intake*

44 years young at 6' tall

Round 1

Week 1 ----- 02/20/2011 - 278+lbs

Week 7 ----- 04/03/2011 - 253lbs
Week 8 ----- 04/10/2011 - 249lbs
Week 9 ----- 04/17/2011 - 248lbs (3 meals away from home this week)
Week10 ---- 04/24/2011 - 245lbs
Week11 ---- 05/01/2011 - 243lbs
Week12 ---- 05/08/2011 - 241lbs
Week13 ---- 05/15/2011 - 238lbs = 40lbs LOST in 12 weeks
Week14 ---- 05/22/2011 - 238lbs
Week15 ---- 05/29/2011 - 232lbs = BEAT my June 2 Goal by 3lbs

Round 2

Week 1 ---- 07/02/2011 - 232lbs
Week 2 ---- 07/09/2011 - 233lbs
Week 3 ---- 07/16/2011 - 229lbs
Week 4 ---- 07/23/2011 - 230lbs
Week 5 ---- 07/30/2011 - 224lbs = Been skipping meals. Problems at Home = No Appetite
Week 6 ---- 08/06/2011 - 225lbs
Week 7 ---- 08/13/2011 - 226lbs 
Week 8 ---- 08/20/2011 - 226lbs
Week 9 ---- 08/27/2011 - 226lbs
Week 10 -- 09/03/2011 - 226lbs = Im seeing a trend here 
Week 11 -- 09/10/2011 - Eat, Rode More, Did Not Weigh
Week 12 -- 09/17/2011 - "Same as Above"
Week 13 -- 09/23/2011 - *228lbs* = Been eating more to prepare for endurane race

I really thought I'd weigh alot more after not weighing for a couple of weeks. Im eating burgers & pizza every once and a while and still not doing too bad. The consistent time in the saddle is really helping me burn calories. Id still like to see 220lbs so I can say Ive maintained well and still lost 10lbs-12lbs thru Round 2.

Holidays & Winter coming soon. I think that is gonna be my next big challenge. :madman:


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well here goes. Wife talked me into a half marathon in Dec. Not sure that is good idea as I am sooo heavy. 271 on 9-16_11.

I've got eleven weeks till race day. I think 30 lbs is a doable goal judging from some of the awesome posts here.

9-16-11 271 lbs. Yuk
9-23-11 264 lbs. Good start.

Wow. I work evenings and not pounding several beers and eating after work does a body good. 


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 15 Report! (with Tape/Body Fat% measurements)*

*48yrs old - 5'10"*
*266 lbs on June 13th, 2011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap.

*Goal #1:* 236 lbs by 09/14/2011 *DONE!!* Hit goal on 08/07/2011: over 1 month early
*Goal #2:* 218 by 10/22/2011 My 1st Anniversary *DONE!!* Hit goal on 09/18/2011: 35 days early
*Goal #3:* 200 by 12/31/2011
*Final Goal:* Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

Week 0 - 06/13/2011 - 266+ lbs
Week 3 - 07/03/2011 - 256.8 lbs, Initial BF%= 35.1%; took initial tape measurements
Week 4 - 07/10/2011 - 244.0 lbs
Week 5 - 07/17/2011 - 242.2 lbs
Week 6 - 07/24/2011 - 237.4 lbs
Week 7 - 07/31/2011 - 236.2 lbs, 4 week BF% = 31.7%; down 3.4% BF and down 11.25"
Week 8 - 08/07/2011 - 232.6 lbs
Week 9 - 08/14/2011 - 229.0 lbs
Week 10 - 08/21/2011 - 226.4 lbs
Week 11 - 08/28/2011 - 224.8 lbs, 8 week BF% = 28.2%; down 6.9% BF and down 17.25"
Week 12 - 09/04/2011 - 222.9 lbs
Week 13 - 09/11/2011 - 218.4 lbs
Week 14 - 09/18/2011 - 216.0 lbs

*Week 15* - 09/25/2011 - *214.0* Down *2.0 lbs* this week; down *51.0 lbs*. from peak weight.

*Tape Measurements:* (I keep a spreadsheet of body measurements in both the relaxed and flexed state for NECK, CHEST, WAIST, HIPS, L/R BICEPS, L/R FOREARM, L/R QUAD, and L/R CALF) Measurement losses reported are based on a total of the RELAXED-STATE measurements only.

Down 7.125" in the last 4 weeks. Down 24.375" since July 3, 2011.

*Body Fat % Measurements:* (I measure body fat using a Lange Skin-Fold Caliper every four weeks.)

Down 3.6% in the last 4 weeks. Down 10.5% since July 3, 2011.

Full-time home schooling and my other commitments continue to make daily workouts at the desired intensity a serious challenge. I did manage 6 "workouts" this week though, even if 4 of them were at my step-son's pace. Going to have to make some adjustments in the workout schedule, as the shorter days (and soon daylight savings) have put us solidly in the dark during our 0600-0700hrs workout time.

*Bike Upgrades:* My bike lost some weight this week as well, as I continue to upgrade my components to produce donor parts for my wife's new bike.

1) Upgraded to latest model XTR V-brakes - virtually no weight change.

2) Replaced all XTR cables with Jagwire RipCords in Carbon Black - some bit lighter (didn't weigh them), but I surely do love the newer cables. Did a much better job fitting them, and they are much smoother than the older ones.

3) Upgraded to later XTR Shifters (no indicator) and Brake Levers - The shifters have the 2-way release and the inboard/outboard adjustment screw point and the deletion of the indicator probably resulted in some weight loss. The brake levers are probably the same essential weight, but I figured out how to remove the lever block, and set the levers up to use the feature... Kinda cool.

4) Upgraded from a RaceFace SYStem (25.4mm) 110mm @ 5 degree stem to an Easton EC90 SL carbon stem (31.8mm) 110mm @ +/- 10 degree. This resulted in a net 91.75 gram reduction.

5) Upgraded from an Easton CT2 carbon flat bar 25.4mm (580mm x 3 degree sweep) to and Easton EC90 XC carbon flat bar 31.8mm (560mm x 5 degree sweep) which resulted in a modest 14.4 gram reduction (the CT2 is 124.4 grams, and the EC90 XC was spot on as advertised at 110 grams). I also think the larger diameter center section will offer some additional strength, though I had no issues with the smaller diameter.

6) Upgraded from WTB Dual Compound Trail Grips to the ESI Racers Edge Grips. This nets something greater than a 31.4 gram reduction as I trimmed about 10mm off each grip.

7) Upgraded from an LBS no-name seat post collar to a Woodman Ti SL clamp which netted a 16 gram reduction.

Somewhere around 155.55g/5.48 oz. total. It's getting harder and harder to find places to drop weight on the bike without jeopardizing durability... I'm going to have to get some bit lighter, before I lighten the bike up much more. 

Sorry to bore you with the bike upgrades, but they are part of my ongoing motivation to keep this process up.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

dirty_sohc said:


> The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.
> 
> 7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
> 7-8-11: 272.4
> ...


My weight has been sittign steady at about 270 for almost 3 months now. I've been steadily riding 3-5 days a week, at least 20 miles a week and 32 miles this past week and I'm going to push for 50 this week. I cannot figure out why I've stopped losing weight. I've cut back calories and really cut back on carbs and I've been steadily increasing my ride frequency, distance and location. I'm at a loss. I'm losing inches, just not weight.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

7/29 - 304 (down from 330) 
8/07 - 302 
8/12 - 299 
8/19 - 295 
8/26 - 295 
9/02 - 292 
9/09 - 290
9/16 - 290 
9/23 - 285


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

46 years old - 6' 1"
Goal Weight 240
05/29/2011 - 274.0 lbs
06/26/2011 - 270.0 lbs
07/24/2011 - 265.2 lbs
08/29/2011 - 259.6 lbs
09/04/2011 - 261.8 lbs 
09/11/2011 - 259.0 lbs
09/18/2011 - 260.7 lbs
09/25/2011 - 260.5 lbs


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well here goes. Wife talked me into a half marathon in Dec. Not sure that is good idea as I am sooo heavy. 271 on 9-16_11.

I've got eleven weeks till race day. I think 30 lbs is a doable goal judging from some of the awesome posts here.

9-16-11 271 lbs. Yuk
9-23-11 264 lbs. Good start.
9-30-11 260 lbs. Progress is good.

Another week with no beers after work. Now I need to cut out the snacks when I get home from work at midnight. Jogging is getting a little easier, just need to throw some really long bike rides in there to really burn some lbs.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8 
1-1-11: 271.4 had a good week, first 50 mile week and first month over 100 miles.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years old.
*Weight on 8/7 was 240.* *Ultimate goal is 190.*
Decided to get serious about this a couple of weeks ago. Posting here can only help, so here goes....

10/01.......233


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 16 Report!*

*48yrs old - 5'10"*
*266 lbs on June 13th, 2011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap.

*Goal #1:* 236 lbs by 09/14/2011 *DONE!!* Hit goal on 08/07/2011: over 1 month early
*Goal #2:* 218 by 10/22/2011 My 1st Anniversary *DONE!!* Hit goal on 09/18/2011: 35 days early
*Goal #3:* 200 by 12/31/2011
*Final Goal:* Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

Week 0 - 06/13/2011 - 266+ lbs
Week 3 - 07/03/2011 - 256.8 lbs, Initial BF%= 35.1%; took initial tape measurements
Week 4 - 07/10/2011 - 244.0 lbs
Week 5 - 07/17/2011 - 242.2 lbs
Week 6 - 07/24/2011 - 237.4 lbs
Week 7 - 07/31/2011 - 236.2 lbs, 4 week BF% = 31.7%; down 3.4% BF and down 11.25"
Week 8 - 08/07/2011 - 232.6 lbs
Week 9 - 08/14/2011 - 229.0 lbs
Week 10 - 08/21/2011 - 226.4 lbs
Week 11 - 08/28/2011 - 224.8 lbs, 8 week BF% = 28.2%; down 6.9% BF and down 17.25"
Week 12 - 09/04/2011 - 222.9 lbs
Week 13 - 09/11/2011 - 218.4 lbs
Week 14 - 09/18/2011 - 216.0 lbs
Week 15 - 09/25/2011 - 214.0 lbs, 12 week BF% = 24.6%; down 10.5% and down 24.275"

*Week 16* - 10/02/2011 - *211.8* Down *2.2 lbs* this week; down *53.2 lbs*. from peak weight.

Started riding off-road this week. Road one of three loops at Bodcau Recreational Area, LA and about half the loops available at Lake Bistineau State Park, LA. Off-road is a lot more taxing than road work... duh! AND a lot riskier... Bodcau is one of the more technical trails around my area and I probably should not have chosen it as my FIRST off-road ride in 10+ years. Had 4 unplanned dismounts there: left, right, backwards, and over the front.

Reduced it to one unplanned dismount (like an arrow over the bars) at Bistineau... an easier trail. I'm going to have to ride a LOT more off-road in October to get ready for "6 Hours of LOCO" (6 hour endurance ride) on November 5th.

As an aside... I wore blue jeans last night that I haven't been able to fit into for over three years... And it looks like they'll be too big for me within the next month or so. Yea!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

29 yrs, 6'1" 285#'s as of the new year

8/19/11 - 268 
9/2/11 - 265
10/6/11 - 254 - HELL YEAH! 

I'm off the plateau now


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

04/08/2011 440lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011 396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs

10/07/2011 324lbs -16lbs

116lbs total loss in 6 months

I was not as strict on my eating this month and changed around my exercise plan, but seemed to be still on track, if i would have weighed on the 9th, i would be up to 17lbs.....on to the next month.

1st goal met, next is for 299lbs by 01/01/2012


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well here goes. Wife talked me into a half marathon in Dec. Not sure that is good idea as I am sooo heavy. 271 on 9-16_11.

I've got eleven weeks till race day. I think 30 lbs is a doable goal judging from some of the awesome posts here.

9-16-11 271 lbs. Yuk
9-23-11 264 lbs. Good start.
9-30-11 260 lbs. Progress is good.
10-7-11 259 lbs. Could have been worse.

Got some pretty bad achilles tendonitis going so looks like running will be out for a week or so. I can still ride and do some crossfit type workouts so no excuses. Gotta keep pressing on and not get derailed by weddings and such.

You guys are putting up some impressive numbers, helps to keep me motivated. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8 
10-1-11: 271.4 had a good week, first 50 mile week and first month over 100 miles. 
10-8-11: 273.8

I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'm steadily losing inches. I've gone form xxl riding shorts to l riding shorts but I'm not losing weight.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years old.
Weight on 8/7 was 240. Ultimate goal is 190.
Decided to get serious about this a couple of weeks ago. Posting here can only help, so here goes....

10/01.........233 
10/08.........230.5


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

dirty sohc, don't despair. If you are losing inches, you are burning fat. Have you changed your diet any? That could be a factor. Stay with it and you will drop those lbs.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

7/29 - 304 (down from 330) 
8/07 - 302 
8/12 - 299 
8/19 - 295 
8/26 - 295 
9/02 - 292 
9/09 - 290
9/16 - 290 
9/23 - 285
9/30 - 291
10/7 - 287


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Centurion_ said:


> dirty sohc, don't despair. If you are losing inches, you are burning fat. Have you changed your diet any? That could be a factor. Stay with it and you will drop those lbs.


Like I said, I'm losing inches, just not weight. I'm trying not to make drastic changes to my diet all at once. I've gradually pulled back on calories and carbs and increased my protien intake. This week I'm going to start using meal replacements for one meal a day and see if that makes any changes over the next few weeks.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

Age 39
Height 6' 2"

Started this all around April of this year. I hadn't weighed myself back then, but I am guessing I was in the neighborhood of 370ish pounds.

My immediate goal is 300 pounds by the end of the year.
My ultimate goal is 220-230 or less, shall see when I get there.

Current gym routine is this: 
AM gym Mon/Wed/Fri 70 minutes elliptical 30 minutes weights.
PM gym Mon/Wed/Fri 30-60 minutes elliptical depending on how I feel
AM gym Tue/Thur 90 minutes elliptical
PM gym Tue/Thur 30-60 minutes elliptical

I do make most of the above schedule unless life interferes. The weight loss is slowing down, but my clothing is much looser now. Just got to keep plugging away at it.

Keep up all the good work guys. :thumbsup:

Jon

4/2/11 370.0
8/17/11 333.3
8/24/11 325.6
8/31/11 325.0 - Went home and enjoyed pizza... 
9/7/11 321.8 - Changed workout, dropped bike & doing more eliptical. 70 minutes 3x a week with weights and 90 minutes 2x a week
9/14/11 321.6 - Had a midweek 319.x but perhaps some muscle is being built up and didn't lose as much. Hoping next week I am back on track.
9/21/11 Busy with work/life/etc forgot to get on scale, but have been working out regularly.
9/28/11 Same as above 
10/5/11 316.8 - Starting to see numbers coming down. Looking like I will meet my goal for the end of the year.
10/12/11 Forgot to weigh in AGAIN 
10/19/11 318.4 - Not sure why I went up. Need to work harder.
10/26/11
11/2/11
11/9/11
11/16/11
11/23/11
11/30/11
12/7/11
12/14/11
12/21/11
12/28/11


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

SeattSam <-- 42 yrs old : 6'2 231 lbs ---- (10/12/2011)
Have an old Trek 7000 that was doubling as moutain bike / commuter. Finally splurged and got the Spec Camber Elite XL in May. Love it! It's like rediscovering mountain biking. I'm definitely a X country rider, got out 8 x this last summer, hope to a few more times before it becomes too sloppy up here in the NorthWest. 
I also road ride and for that I have a Bianchi Imola 58 cm. Usually do 1 or 2 club rides (Cascade) a year. 

I continuously struggle with losing those 'last 10-20 lbs', and keeping them off. I could be more consistent in my exercise routine, and I know I could eat better. Oh, and I know I should cut down on the brews/wine. **sigh** 

So, we have a trip to Maui coming starting 11/12. 
Near term goal: 220 lbs by 11/12.
Intermediate goal: 212 by 12/31. (During the holidays!)


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well here goes. Wife talked me into a half marathon in Dec. Not sure that is good idea as I am sooo heavy. 271 on 9-16_11.

I've got eleven weeks till race day. I think 30 lbs is a doable goal judging from some of the awesome posts here.

9-16-11 271 lbs. Yuk
9-23-11 264 lbs. Good start.
9-30-11 260 lbs. Progress is good.
10-7-11 259 lbs. Could have been worse.
10-14-11 260 lbs. oops.

Guess it's true, can't outwork a crappy diet. Beer is a diet killer. No excuses, back to it this week.
Bad part is I feel really good, knees are good, back is good. Did a long road bike ride averaged about 19 mph. Sure wish this achilles thing would go away so I can start running again.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years old.
Weight on 9/7 was 240. Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept. 

10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5 
10/15.........227.5

Slow but steady progress. I have been going out and hammering myself into a whimpering, broken shell of a human being every 3rd or 4thd day. I start with 20-30 minutes on the bowflex. Rides are progressively getting longer (am now up to 2 1/2 hours), and consist mostly of hill intervals at max intensity.

Training in this manner helps suppress my appetite. If I just go out and ride easy, I get real hungry after the ride. When I go out and hammer, I feel like crap for a day or so, and don't feel much like eating.

Hey...it works for me.....


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8 
10-1-11: 271.4 had a good week, first 50 mile week and first month over 100 miles. 
10-8-11: 273.8
10-15-11: 269.5 first time below 270 lbs. in over 3 years.

now let's see if we can keep making progress.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

7/29 - 304 (down from 330) 
8/07 - 302 
8/12 - 299 
8/19 - 295 
8/26 - 295 
9/02 - 292 
9/09 - 290
9/16 - 290 
9/23 - 285
9/30 - 291
10/7 - 287
10/14 - 286


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 18 Report!*

*48yrs old - 5'10"*
*266 lbs on June 13th, 2011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap.

*Goal #1:* 236 lbs by 09/14/2011 *DONE!!* Hit goal on 08/07/2011: over 1 month early
*Goal #2:* 218 by 10/22/2011 My 1st Anniversary *DONE!!* Hit goal on 09/18/2011: 35 days early
*Goal #3:* 200 by 12/31/2011
*Final Goal:* Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

Week 0 - 06/13/2011 - 266+ lbs
Week 3 - 07/03/2011 - 256.8 lbs, Initial BF%= 35.1%; took initial tape measurements
Week 4 - 07/10/2011 - 244.0 lbs
Week 5 - 07/17/2011 - 242.2 lbs
Week 6 - 07/24/2011 - 237.4 lbs
Week 7 - 07/31/2011 - 236.2 lbs, 4 week BF% = 31.7%; down 3.4% BF and down 11.25"
Week 8 - 08/07/2011 - 232.6 lbs
Week 9 - 08/14/2011 - 229.0 lbs
Week 10 - 08/21/2011 - 226.4 lbs
Week 11 - 08/28/2011 - 224.8 lbs, 8 week BF% = 28.2%; down 6.9% BF and down 17.25"
Week 12 - 09/04/2011 - 222.9 lbs
Week 13 - 09/11/2011 - 218.4 lbs
Week 14 - 09/18/2011 - 216.0 lbs
Week 15 - 09/25/2011 - 214.0 lbs, 12 week BF% = 24.6%; down 10.5% and down 24.275"
Week 16 - 10/02/2011 - 211.8 lbs
Week 17 - 10/09/2011 - No measurement made

*Week 18* - 10/16/2011 - *208.0* Down *3.8 lbs* in last two weeks; down *57.0 lbs*. from peak weight.

I apologize for not reporting last week. We were in Illinois for a wedding from Thursday through Sunday.

Entered my first mountain bike race yesterday, 2011 Piney Hills Classic at the Lincoln Parish park in Ruston, LA. Great facility and well-organized. I highly recommend the event.

I had a great time! That's the good news. The not-so-good news is as follows: 1) I killed a tire at mile 8 and had to walk the last 2 miles, BUT I did finish. 2) This course/distance drastically exceeded both my technical skills (next to nil), and my level of physical fitness.

I have a LONG way to go before I can even hope to be competitive, but at least the first race is over, and I have a base line to work from now.

On the lighter side... my closet is over half-empty... I tried on all my clothes and wound up donating over half of them to charity because they were all TOO BIG! Yea! The rest of them are actually too big too, but I have to have something to wear. :thumbsup:


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

3/13/11 227.4
3/20/11 223.8
3/27/11 220.2
4/3/11 221.4
4/10/11 221.2
4/17/11 215.6
4/24/11 217.8
5/1/11 missed
5/8/11 217.6
5/15/11 216.4
5/22/11 211.6
5/29/11 212.8
6/5/11 212.6
6/12/11 211.0
6/20/1 213.0
6/26/11 209.5 (different scale)
7/3/11 209.4
7/10/11 209.8
7/18/11 211.6
7/24/11 204.4 I cheated because I was sick with the stomach flu and hardly ate anything
7/31/11 missed
8/7/11 206.2
8/14/11 203.0
8/21/11 203.8
8/29/11 207.0 busiest week of the year at work, bad excuse I know
9/4/11 203.6
9/11/11 205.6
9/18/11 207.0 head cold, not much exercise
9/26/11 207.8
10/2/11 206.0
10/9/11 204.6 
10/16/11 207.0 last few weeks a bit of a rollercoaster of up and down. Still shooting for under 200#. I know it gets tougher once the cold weather comes along.
10/23/11 206.0
10/31/11 206.8
11/6/11 207.2


----------



## Spartan14 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow nice progress gentlemen. I'm 215# and holding strong. I ran 9 miles Saturday but I made sure to eat enough to prevent any weight loss. Check my signature for the details of my journey.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

10/13 - 241.5
10/18 - 239

I'm actually surprised to see a loss, considering I'm on a run of prednisone at the moment, which normally makes me retain water weight like a mofo. I never did public weigh ins before...I went from 280 to 223, but now back up a little bit. I'm hoping that doing this every week will add some accountability. Trying to clear 200 by April...we'll see if it's possible. See you guys next Tuesday.

- H


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

dirty_sohc said:


> Like I said, I'm losing inches, just not weight. I'm trying not to make drastic changes to my diet all at once. I've gradually pulled back on calories and carbs and increased my protien intake. This week I'm going to start using meal replacements for one meal a day and see if that makes any changes over the next few weeks.


Hey man...don't despair. Muscle is replacing fat! When I first started, my weight wasn't really changing that much, but I dropped 2 pants sizes and I could bench press a volkswagen, whereas before I could only lift my fork. Stick with it, brother. You'll eventually run out of the fat and all that toned muscle underneath that you're building in the mean time will start to poke through.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Out of town, posting from my phone sucks. This mornings weigh in, 268.8 lbs.


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well here goes. Wife talked me into a half marathon in Dec. Not sure that is good idea as I am sooo heavy. 271 on 9-16_11.

I've got eleven weeks till race day. I think 30 lbs is a doable goal judging from some of the awesome posts here.

9-16-11 271 lbs. Yuk
9-23-11 264 lbs. Good start.
9-30-11 260 lbs. Progress is good.
10-7-11 259 lbs. Could have been worse.
10-14-11 260 lbs. oops.
10-21-11 256 lbs. 

Did a little better this week as far as diet and beer consumption but I know I can do better. I think the difference was I really stepped up the workouts. I was able to jog a little today after two weeks off with lot's of rehab. Hopefully I can build up some distance for the half marathon in Dec. 

Keep it up guys, see ya next week.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240. Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

6'2" , 29 y/o 
August 1st, 260
Today, 228. 



GW<200


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

238.1 this morning. Off the prednisone, spent the week hiking and camping out in the woods. Waiting on my new bike to get here Friday, then riding starts for real, and the weight should fall off. Still, happy to post a loss in the meantime.

I'm 6' even, 27yo. Looking for 185-205 range, depending on how I look when I get there. I haven't been low in a long time, so I don't know what my healthy weight is going to be yet.


----------



## emmittman (Oct 19, 2011)

6"3'.........................333.2lbs


----------



## emmittman (Oct 19, 2011)

bag


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't bag it emmittman. C'mon. You can do this......


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240.Ultimate goal is *190*. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

09/07.........240
10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 .....Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.
10/29.........226.5 .....Back on track.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8 
10-1-11: 271.4 had a good week, first 50 mile week and first month over 100 miles. 
10-8-11: 273.8
10-15-11: 269.5 first time below 270 lbs. in over 3 years.
10-22-11: 268.8
10-29-11: 269.6


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Well lets see. I started out at like 217. This morning I am at 210. The sad thing is I haven't done any cycling. How sad is that. So far it has consisted of paying attention to what I eat and some light calisthenics. A few sit ups and some pushups. Nothing heavy. You guys all seem to be doing so well at this. I hope I have the same type of results. My LBS is starting their spin class in about a week or so. I have been planning on going now for a while. Keep rockin those bikes guys.

Went to one spin class last week. The second was cancelled. I will get to one this week. I am in the process of going to a wedding this weekend.(no not mine.) So I will prolly only get to one. Will only get one next week due to it being Thanksgiving.(I would be suprised if they have a class on thanksgiving.) Maybe I'll take the family bowling.
I really have nothing to report I am just glad to be here.

11/17 210 this morning.
11/22 208 this morning. Not much riding but plenty buisy over the weekend. Fast trip to Denver for a wedding.


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well here goes. Wife talked me into a half marathon in Dec. Not sure that is good idea as I am sooo heavy. 271 on 9-16_11.

I've got eleven weeks till race day. I think 30 lbs is a doable goal judging from some of the awesome posts here.

9-16-11 271 lbs. Yuk
9-23-11 264 lbs. Good start.
9-30-11 260 lbs. Progress is good.
10-7-11 259 lbs. Could have been worse.
10-14-11 260 lbs. oops.
10-21-11 256 lbs. 
10-28-11 256 lbs.

A bit of a suprise, I did great with workouts this week. Guess I'll have to tighten up my diet a little more.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

238.5


----------



## Prat859 (Oct 31, 2011)

Purchased my first real MTB Saturday 10-29-11.

Been riding everyday since then. 

10-29-11: 255.7 lbs
11-02-11: 249.8 lbs


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

204 lbs from 227 back in august. havent been below 200 since around 1998. almost there.


----------



## mag0121 (Oct 17, 2010)

6'4", 41 yrs old; got back into riding 1.5 yrs ago.

Dropped from 240 to 217, then separated shoulder in August. Back up to 228, and just now getting back in the saddle.

Argh.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240.Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

09/07.........240
10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 .....Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.
10/29.........226.5 .....Back on track.
11/05.........225


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8 
10-1-11: 271.4 had a good week, first 50 mile week and first month over 100 miles. 
10-8-11: 273.8
10-15-11: 269.5 first time below 270 lbs. in over 3 years.
10-22-11: 268.8
10-29-11: 269.6 
11-5-11: 269.5


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

239.5.


----------



## boblepesh1 (May 16, 2010)

238.5 @ 6'2" @ 18 y/o
change begins tomorrow, just just joined gym for days when i cant make it to the trails.


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

clay7160 said:


> 04/08/2011 440lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old
> 
> 05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs
> 
> ...


11/10/2011 307lbs -17lbs

My next goal is for 299lbs by 01/01/2012

133lbs total loss in 7 months so far.

I would have never thought i would have hit that amount this month, i went on a work related trip, and ate more calories than i planned on.....maybe i can reach my goal early


----------



## surfoverhill (Feb 8, 2008)

49 yo
6'-1"
230 begin the decent


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

29 yrs, 6'1" 285#'s + as of the new year

8/19/11 - 268 
9/2/11 - 265
10/6/11 - 254
11/11/11 - 248


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240.Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

09/07.........240
10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 ........Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.
10/29.........226.5 .....Back on track.
11/05.........225 
11/12.........225........Cold the last two weeks = less riding and a bigger appetite. Glad I didn't gain.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

41 years old, 5' 10", 347lbs. I began riding my Kona Hoss around the beginning of Oct.2011 steadily and hitting the stationary bike when the weather is bad. I am determined to lose weight and I am really enjoying Mountain Biking. I wish you all the best and keep on going! Never quit!
11-13-11 347lbs


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8 
10-1-11: 271.4 had a good week, first 50 mile week and first month over 100 miles. 
10-8-11: 273.8
10-15-11: 269.5 first time below 270 lbs. in over 3 years.
10-22-11: 268.8
10-29-11: 269.6 
11-5-11: 269.5 
11-12-11: 272.4 I think I ate way too much tis week.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

10/13 - 241.5
10/18 - 239
10/25 - 238.1
11/1 - 238.5
11/8 - 239.5
11/15 - 233.5 I don't know why such a drastic loss in a week...


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

H3LlIoN said:


> 10/13 - 241.5
> 10/18 - 239
> 10/25 - 238.1
> 11/1 - 238.5
> ...


I don't know either brother....but if you should find out be sure to post it here for the rest of us, OK?


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8 
10-1-11: 271.4 had a good week, first 50 mile week and first month over 100 miles. 
10-8-11: 273.8
10-15-11: 269.5 first time below 270 lbs. in over 3 years.
10-22-11: 268.8
10-29-11: 269.6 
11-5-11: 269.5 
11-12-11: 272.4 I think I ate way too much tis week. 
11-19-11: 264.6 been going to the gym in the morniings for the past two weeks and still mountain biking in the afternoons, also got sick this week but didn't notice any loss after being sick but it did change my appetite.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240.Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

09/07.........240
10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 ........Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.
10/29.........226.5 .....Back on track.
11/05.........225
11/12.........225........Cold the last two weeks = less riding and a bigger appetite. Glad I didn't gain. 
11/19.........222


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

41 years old, 5' 10", 347lbs. I began riding my Kona Hoss around the beginning of Oct.2011 steadily and hitting the stationary bike when the weather is bad. I am determined to lose weight and I am really enjoying Mountain Biking. I wish you all the best and keep on going! Never quit!
11-13-11 347lbs 
11-20-11 341lbs TOTAL TO DATE LOST= 6lbs


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

3/13/11 227.4
3/20/11 223.8
3/27/11 220.2
4/3/11 221.4
4/10/11 221.2
4/17/11 215.6
4/24/11 217.8
5/1/11 missed
5/8/11 217.6
5/15/11 216.4
5/22/11 211.6
5/29/11 212.8
6/5/11 212.6
6/12/11 211.0
6/20/1 213.0
6/26/11 209.5 (different scale)
7/3/11 209.4
7/10/11 209.8
7/18/11 211.6
7/24/11 204.4 I cheated because I was sick with the stomach flu and hardly ate anything
7/31/11 missed
8/7/11 206.2
8/14/11 203.0
8/21/11 203.8
8/29/11 207.0 busiest week of the year at work, bad excuse I know
9/4/11 203.6
9/11/11 205.6
9/18/11 207.0 head cold, not much exercise
9/26/11 207.8
10/2/11 206.0
10/9/11 204.6
10/16/11 207.0 last few weeks a bit of a rollercoaster of up and down. Still shooting for under 200#. I know it gets tougher once the cold weather comes along.
10/23/11 206.0
10/31/11 206.8
11/6/11 207.2 
11/13/11 missed
11/20/11 209.6 yep, too much holiday eating. started running on the treadmill again.
11/27/11 missed, out of town
12/4/11 209.2
12/11/11 208.0
12/18/11 missed


----------



## jackovo_joe (Nov 19, 2011)

26 old, 6'1"
July/2011 - 240
October/2011 - 225
Nov/2011 - still 225
03/Dec/2011 - 222 started to go down again!

started riding on July to lose weight.

goal is 198


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240.Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

09/07.........240
10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 ........Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.
10/29.........226.5 .....Back on track.
11/05.........225
11/12.........225........Cold the last two weeks = less riding and a bigger appetite. Glad I didn't gain.
11/19.........222 
11/24.........220

Ya...I posted this two days early for my weekly weigh in...but 220 is a kind of a landmark...and the ham is in the oven, potatoes are staged for baking and mashing, stuffing and veggies waiting to cook. 

Ain't no way I'll maintain this weight into the weekend so I 'm doing it now.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240.Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

09/07.........240
10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 ........Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.
10/29.........226.5 .....Back on track.
11/05.........225
11/12.........225........Cold the last two weeks = less riding and a bigger appetite. Glad I didn't gain.
11/19.........222 
11/24.........220
11/26.........223.5.....(Could have been worse I guess)


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm currently out of town but I can say for sure that I've gained a few pounds.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Lost 3kg this month (Nov) simply from cycle commuting. I've clocked up 150km for November.

Heard the first cicadas on the ride home tonight so summer is well and truly here!


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8 
10-1-11: 271.4 had a good week, first 50 mile week and first month over 100 miles. 
10-8-11: 273.8
10-15-11: 269.5 first time below 270 lbs. in over 3 years.
10-22-11: 268.8
10-29-11: 269.6 
11-5-11: 269.5 
11-12-11: 272.4 I think I ate way too much tis week. 
11-19-11: 264.6 been going to the gym in the morniings for the past two weeks and still mountain biking in the afternoons, also got sick this week but didn't notice any loss after being sick but it did change my appetite.
12-3-11: 270.4


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

04/08/2011 440lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011 396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs

10/07/2011 324lbs -16lbs

11/10/2011 307lbs -17lbs

12/01/2011 299lbs -8lbs Goal met 1 month early !! Woo Hoo

141lbs lost in @ 7 1/2 months

I knew i only needed 8 lbs to meet my goal for the year, so i allowed this time for me to eat more than i normally do by avg 1700-1800 calories a day instead of 1300-1400 and i still met goal one month early..now back to the grind again....

Pic on the left is one month ago, on the right is Feb of last year this was a 133lbs between two pics


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Rick G. said:


> Well lets see. I started out at like 217. This morning I am at 210. The sad thing is I haven't done any cycling. How sad is that. So far it has consisted of paying attention to what I eat and some light calisthenics. A few sit ups and some pushups. Nothing heavy. You guys all seem to be doing so well at this. I hope I have the same type of results. My LBS is starting their spin class in about a week or so. I have been planning on going now for a while. Keep rockin those bikes guys.
> 
> Went to one spin class last week. The second was cancelled. I will get to one this week. I am in the process of going to a wedding this weekend.(no not mine.) So I will prolly only get to one. Will only get one next week due to it being Thanksgiving.(I would be suprised if they have a class on thanksgiving.) Maybe I'll take the family bowling.
> I really have nothing to report I am just glad to be here.
> ...


When I weighed on monday I weighed in at 209. I got through thanksgiving only gaining a pound. I was happy. The wife keeps telling me she is loosing weight. As long as we go to spin class she keeps loosing so guess what? We are going to keep going. She is enjoying it so as long as she is happy I am happy.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

Clay - you are a STUD - keep it goin' bud - that kind of success should breed nothing but more success!

I am humbled. I was a fat kid - graduated high school at 232. Figured I had a chance to get my chit together over the summer, and got down to 175 before going off to school. Dieted like a mad man, worked out like I was possessed. Kept the weight of for twenty-some years. Got back up to a deuce and a half at the beginning of August. Something clicked and I'm down to 203 since then. Heading for 185 and then re-evaluate where I need/want to be.

I'm eating between 1200 and 1400 cals a day and hitting the cardio (hard, no bs) for a minimum of an hour a day. I can lose 2 pounds a week with those parameters so 10 to 12 weeks and giddy up.

Keep on rocking' it out fellow pudgsters. We didn't get big in a day and we ain't gonna get skinny in a day.


----------



## brannonsmith (Oct 28, 2011)

35 years old

6'3" 255 last time I had a scale in front of me.

Since sometime after March 1st, when I moved to Germany I have lost 20 pounds and dropped from barely fitting in a 42 waist to a 36 waist.

Would like to be under 200 again at some point.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240.Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

09/07.........240
10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 ........Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.
10/29.........226.5 .....Back on track.
11/05.........225
11/12.........225........Cold the last two weeks = less riding and a bigger appetite. Glad I didn't gain.
11/19.........222
11/24.........220
11/26.........223.5.....(Could have been worse I guess) 
12/03.........223


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

You guys are doing GREAT. Stay with it, and keep posting here, even when you're not getting the results you want. Knowing I will post my weekly results here helps keep me honest.

Never Give Up.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'm starting to think I'm stuck at 270 lbs. I know I'm burning fat, my riding shorts have gone form size xxl to l. My shirt size has gone from xxxl to xl. I'm just not losing any real weight. I'm in the gym atleast 4 days a week, on teh crossramp for an hour then weight training. Then I ride atleast 4 days a week, minimum of 10 miles each ride, push for 20 miles if time allows. I'm really watching what I eat. i don't know what to do.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8 
10-1-11: 271.4 had a good week, first 50 mile week and first month over 100 miles. 
10-8-11: 273.8
10-15-11: 269.5 first time below 270 lbs. in over 3 years.
10-22-11: 268.8
10-29-11: 269.6 
11-5-11: 269.5 
11-12-11: 272.4 I think I ate way too much tis week. 
11-19-11: 264.6 been going to the gym in the morniings for the past two weeks and still mountain biking in the afternoons, also got sick this week but didn't notice any loss after being sick but it did change my appetite.
12-3-11: 270.4 
12-10-11: 269.8


----------



## jeepingeek (Aug 13, 2011)

Havent checked in here in awhile 
Started at 315 in feb, 
down to 234 this am.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240.Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

09/07.........240
10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 ........Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.
10/29.........226.5 .....Back on track.
11/05.........225
11/12.........225........Cold the last two weeks = less riding and a bigger appetite. Glad I didn't gain.
11/19.........222
11/24.........220
11/26.........223.5.....(Could have been worse I guess)
12/03.........223 
12/10.........223.5


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Ya know guys...this time of year...just staying even (not gaining weight) is doing good. Dirty sohc, sounds like you're getting fitter, which is really what this is all about. Losing weight is one measurement of fitness, but from the clothing size changes you are reporting and the work outs you are able to do...if it were me...I wouldn't sweat not losing weight too much. 

But if it really is bothering you...it's possible the weight gain (or rather your inability to lose it while getting fitter), is coming from the weight training you are doing. I'll bet if you cut your number of sets in half and spent that time doing more aerobic work instead, you would see more weight loss.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jeepingeek (Aug 13, 2011)

centurions right..


----------



## jeepingeek (Aug 13, 2011)

Centurion i cant reply until i hit 10 posts. But, My goal is to hit 215 before the end of feb. ( so i can brag that i lost 100lbs in 1 year.) and ultimately to get rid of this gut!


----------



## Hkcarr3 (Dec 10, 2011)

5' 8" 215 lbs 42 Need help setting up my front and rear shocks! Anyone know how to set up air shocks? I have a rock shox recon 351 up front Ario 2.2 in the back. Wondering what pressure I should set the front/rear shocks at I currently weigh 215lbs and the front and back need adjustment. Rock shox web site is absolutely useless as tits on a bull!


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

jeepingeek said:


> Centurion i cant reply until i hit 10 posts. But, My goal is to hit 215 before the end of feb. ( *so i can brag that i lost 100lbs in 1 year.*) and ultimately to get rid of this gut!


Awesome. I'll be stoked if I can do half of that. (And that's my goal....sub 190). The thing is to just keep at it and don't let a couple...or even several...flat weeks discourage you.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Centurion_ said:


> Ya know guys...this time of year...just staying even (not gaining weight) is doing good. Dirty sohc, sounds like you're getting fitter, which is really what this is all about. Losing weight is one measurement of fitness, but from the clothing size changes you are reporting and the work outs you are able to do...if it were me...I wouldn't sweat not losing weight too much.
> 
> But if it really is bothering you...it's possible the weight gain (or rather your inability to lose it while getting fitter), is coming from the weight training you are doing. I'll bet if you cut your number of sets in half and spent that time doing more aerobic work instead, you would see more weight loss.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


The weight training is done with light weight/high reps. It's for toning purposes. I've always been a big guy. The lack of weight loss is bothering me at this point. I understand that the addition of muscle mass will negate losses of fat mass, but at this point I should have transitioned into losing weight at a rate that would be greater than my adding of muscle mass. I'll just keep pushing along.

I know I'm progressing as I am loosing inches all over. I'll keep pushing and hopefully we'll see some losses. .


----------



## jeepingeek (Aug 13, 2011)

holy crap clay rock on with your bad self!!!!!


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

dirty_sohc said:


> The weight training is done with light weight/high reps. It's for toning purposes. I've always been a big guy. The lack of weight loss is bothering me at this point. I understand that the addition of muscle mass will negate losses of fat mass, but at this point I should have transitioned into losing weight at a rate that would be greater than my adding of muscle mass. I'll just keep pushing along.
> 
> I know I'm progressing as I am loosing inches all over. I'll keep pushing and hopefully we'll see some losses. .


Weights are great, no doubt, but to ask your body to gain and lose at the same time is a tough trick. A big part of the challenge being that if you are lifting your body is going to want/need more calories than you really can eat while still losing. Your change in clothing sizes is impressive, but at 6' 2" unless you are an NFL player you can stand to drop 40 or 50 most likely.

For one week keep an absolute no bull journal of everything (even if it is one bite) that goes into your mouth and count the calories. Be dead balls honest with yourself and I'll bet you money you lose weight. What are you using as your daily calorie target?


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

My goal weight is 220lbs or below. Right now I have my calorie intake set at 2000 calories. I was down at about 1400 but after talking with a trainer I was told to bring it back up to 2000. I still wasn't losing when I was at 1400 calories either. I try to be careful about what I eat. I'll start using teh journal and see what happens


----------



## jeepingeek (Aug 13, 2011)

im at 1200 to 1600ish a day. ive been to several dietitians and tried several diets. "mine" works best for me. i feel great and when im not plateaued i loose weight. ive been hovering around 235-240 since just before thanks giving, and im pretty much ok with this because of the change in seasons and the considerable decrease in physical activity. 

my point being. Go by how you feel not by the Drs "spreadsheet" if you have great energy, feel good, everythign is moving properly, etc etc etc, then go with what works for you.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

My usual diet consists of :
breakfast- bowl of oatmeal and a banana witha glass of milk or a bowl of cheerios with a banana
mid morning snack-nutrigrain bar
lunch- soup, grilled chicken salad or blt sandwhich
mid day snack- nutrigrain bar
dinner- varies greatly in this house, tacos and rice made with turkey, quesadilas with grilled chicken, fish and veggies. It just depends on the mood of the day. Today will be grilled chicke n quesadilas

I know part of my problem is the meds they have me on for my back and neuropathy. As I lose weight and start to become stronger I'm trying to pull back on doseage and frequesncy of meds. As this happens I know I'll see some more improvement


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

Meds will definitely jack you up when it comes to things like metabolism.

I started off at 250, was riding at least an hour (just flat stuff, going for calorie expenditure) a day and was keeping it between 1300 and 1600 cals a day.

Still around the same for cals, let myself get a little more calories from beer and fun food on Friday and Saturday, hit the gym for an hour to 90 minutes of cardio 6 days a week - down 52, trying to dump 15 - 20 more.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

And I start over....again... 

12/16/11 - 238.8


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8 
10-1-11: 271.4 had a good week, first 50 mile week and first month over 100 miles. 
10-8-11: 273.8
10-15-11: 269.5 first time below 270 lbs. in over 3 years.
10-22-11: 268.8
10-29-11: 269.6 
11-5-11: 269.5 
11-12-11: 272.4 I think I ate way too much tis week. 
11-19-11: 264.6 been going to the gym in the morniings for the past two weeks and still mountain biking in the afternoons, also got sick this week but didn't notice any loss after being sick but it did change my appetite.
12-3-11: 270.4 
12-10-11: 269.8 
12-17-11:270.2


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240.Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

09/07.........240
10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 ........Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.
10/29.........226.5 .....Back on track.
11/05.........225
11/12.........225........Cold the last two weeks = less riding and a bigger appetite. Glad I didn't gain.
11/19.........222
11/24.........220
11/26.........223.5.....(Could have been worse I guess)
12/03.........223 
12/10.........223.5 
12/17..........224.5......Been sick all week and didn't ride, but as you can see, my appitite was unnaffected.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

The plain and simple is I'm out of shape. I'm 6'2", 35 years old. broke my back a few years ago and have packed on some weight. I need to get weight down to reduce some of the pain. I figured this would be the best way, get out and enjoy the area arond me, see some things I wouldn't normally see and lose some weight.

7-1-11: 270.6 lbs
7-8-11: 272.4
7-15-11: 270.4
7-22-11: 270.4
7-29-11:271.2
8-5-11: 273.2 
8-12-11: 273.6
9-3-11: 271.8 fully dressed.
9-10-11: 273.8 
9-17-11: 270.0 
9-24-11: 271.8 
10-1-11: 271.4 had a good week, first 50 mile week and first month over 100 miles. 
10-8-11: 273.8
10-15-11: 269.5 first time below 270 lbs. in over 3 years.
10-22-11: 268.8
10-29-11: 269.6 
11-5-11: 269.5 
11-12-11: 272.4 I think I ate way too much tis week. 
11-19-11: 264.6 been going to the gym in the morniings for the past two weeks and still mountain biking in the afternoons, also got sick this week but didn't notice any loss after being sick but it did change my appetite.
12-3-11: 270.4 
12-10-11: 269.8 
12-17-11:270.2 
12-24-11: 270.8


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240.Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

09/07.........240
10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 ........Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.
10/29.........226.5 .....Back on track.
11/05.........225
11/12.........225........Cold the last two weeks = less riding and a bigger appetite. Glad I didn't gain.
11/19.........222
11/24.........220
11/26.........223.5.....(Could have been worse I guess)
12/03.........223 
12/10.........223.5 
12/17.........224.5......Been sick all week and didn't ride, but as you can see, my appitite was unnaffected. 
12/24.........224


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

3/13/11 227.4
3/20/11 223.8
3/27/11 220.2
4/3/11 221.4
4/10/11 221.2
4/17/11 215.6
4/24/11 217.8
5/1/11 missed
5/8/11 217.6
5/15/11 216.4
5/22/11 211.6
5/29/11 212.8
6/5/11 212.6
6/12/11 211.0
6/20/1 213.0
6/26/11 209.5 (different scale)
7/3/11 209.4
7/10/11 209.8
7/18/11 211.6
7/24/11 204.4 I cheated because I was sick with the stomach flu and hardly ate anything
7/31/11 missed
8/7/11 206.2
8/14/11 203.0
8/21/11 203.8
8/29/11 207.0 busiest week of the year at work, bad excuse I know
9/4/11 203.6
9/11/11 205.6
9/18/11 207.0 head cold, not much exercise
9/26/11 207.8
10/2/11 206.0
10/9/11 204.6
10/16/11 207.0 last few weeks a bit of a rollercoaster of up and down. Still shooting for under 200#. I know it gets tougher once the cold weather comes along.
10/23/11 206.0
10/31/11 206.8
11/6/11 207.2
11/13/11 missed
11/20/11 209.6 yep, too much holiday eating. started running on the treadmill again.
11/27/11 missed, out of town
12/4/11 209.2
12/11/11 208.0
12/18/11 missed 
12/25/11 205.6

It's unlikely that I'll hit <200 by Jan. 1st, which was my original goal. It's definitely harder around the holidays and the cold weather where it's harder to get out. So the new goal will be to get under 200 by the end of January.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

going to leave this up for about another week... I've linked to it in the 2012 thread so you'll be able to easily find it


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Year End Report!*

*48yrs old - 5'10"*
*266 lbs on June 13th, 2011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap.

*Goal #1:* 236 lbs by 09/14/2011 *DONE!!* Hit goal on 08/07/2011: over 1 month early
*Goal #2:* 218 by 10/22/2011 My 1st Anniversary *DONE!!* Hit goal on 09/18/2011: 35 days early
*Goal #3:* 200 by 12/31/2011 Missed goal by 4.6 lbs.
*Final Goal:* Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

Week 0 - 06/13/2011 - 266+ lbs
Week 3 - 07/03/2011 - 256.8 lbs, Initial BF%= 35.1%; took initial tape measurements
Week 4 - 07/10/2011 - 244.0 lbs
Week 5 - 07/17/2011 - 242.2 lbs
Week 6 - 07/24/2011 - 237.4 lbs
Week 7 - 07/31/2011 - 236.2 lbs, 4 week BF% = 31.7%; down 3.4% BF and down 11.25"
Week 8 - 08/07/2011 - 232.6 lbs
Week 9 - 08/14/2011 - 229.0 lbs
Week 10 - 08/21/2011 - 226.4 lbs
Week 11 - 08/28/2011 - 224.8 lbs, 8 week BF% = 28.2%; down 6.9% BF and down 17.25"
Week 12 - 09/04/2011 - 222.9 lbs
Week 13 - 09/11/2011 - 218.4 lbs
Week 14 - 09/18/2011 - 216.0 lbs
Week 15 - 09/25/2011 - 214.0 lbs, 12 week BF% = 24.6%; down 10.5% and down 24.275"
Week 16 - 10/02/2011 - 211.8 lbs
Week 17 - 10/09/2011 - No measurement made
Week 18 - 10/16/2011 - 208.0 lbs.

*Year End* - 12/31/2011 - *204.6* Down *3.4 lbs*; down *61.4 lbs*. from peak weight. Year End BF% = 22.2%; down *2.4%* and down *12.9%* for the year; and down another *6.375"* for a total reduction of *30.750"* from initial 07/03/2011 measurements.

Missed my Year End goal weight by 4.6 lbs. Disappointed, but not gonna dwell on it, because I'm very happy for the 61.4 pound loss. BF% is still 8.2% from my goal of 14%, and I have a "ways" to go before I get into my 29" Levi 501 jeans, but I am very happy for the progress thusfar. 

I'll be continuing my Health and Fitness journey in 2012, and will post my goals and challenges in the new thread.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6'1", 61 years.
Weight on 9/7 was 240.Ultimate goal is 190. Decided to get serious about this in mid Sept.

09/07.........240
10/01.........233
10/08.........230.5
10/15.........227.5
10//22........228 ........Lost focus this week. Only rode twice, and ate too much. Hey....it happens.
10/29.........226.5 .....Back on track.
11/05.........225
11/12.........225........Cold the last two weeks = less riding and a bigger appetite. Glad I didn't gain.
11/19.........222
11/24.........220
11/26.........223.5.....(Could have been worse I guess)
12/03.........223
12/10.........223.5
12/17.........224.5......Been sick all week and didn't ride, but as you can see, my appetite was unaffected.
12/24.........224 
12/31.........223.5


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Rick G. said:


> Well lets see. I started out at like 217. This morning I am at 210. The sad thing is I haven't done any cycling. How sad is that. So far it has consisted of paying attention to what I eat and some light calisthenics. A few sit ups and some pushups. Nothing heavy. You guys all seem to be doing so well at this. I hope I have the same type of results. My LBS is starting their spin class in about a week or so. I have been planning on going now for a while. Keep rockin those bikes guys.
> 
> Went to one spin class last week. The second was cancelled. I will get to one this week. I am in the process of going to a wedding this weekend.(no not mine.) So I will prolly only get to one. Will only get one next week due to it being Thanksgiving.(I would be suprised if they have a class on thanksgiving.) Maybe I'll take the family bowling.
> I really have nothing to report I am just glad to be here.
> ...


Jan 6 213 this morning. I love holiday meals. They love me. It shows. Several weeks into spin class. Yeah I know, I should be out riding. To cold for me. I have managed to get my wife involved. that is something I am very proud of. She is riding, comming along wonderfully. She is loosing both mass and weight. Yes we ended up getting new Road Bikes. She now has a new Raleigh Cadent 4.0 with Dura-Ace drivetrain. She really likes it. I ended up getting a 08 or so Ridley Pegusus. 105 drivetrain. I am loving it. To bad I am only a fair weather rider. I am still thinking I want to do the Echo red to red race. Just to see If I can do it.
Yeah 213. I am so ashamed.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

A five pound gain over the hollidays is about normal, Rick. My weight has been up and down for the past couple of weeks as well. No shame brother...fat happens..


The good news is that it's now 2012. A brand new year. New Thread. We get to start over. 

Congrats on the new bikes. A new bike is incentive to get out and ride and to lose weight both. So forget the last couple of weeks and let's get started. The main thing is to keep posting regularly...every week...for accountability.

See you over on the 2012 thread.


----------

